# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Φωτογραφίες και Νέα Ελλήνων Αθλητών

## Polyneikos

Ας ανοιξουμε εκ των υστερων αυτο το τόπικ που θα αποτελει η "γωνια" των Ελληνων αθλητων...
Εδω θα μπορουμε να αναφερουμε πληροφορίες για αθλητες -νεους και παλιους- ,όπου δεν υπάρχουν ειδικα  αρθρα για εκεινους,έτσι ώστε να παρουσιαζονται και προβαλλονται από την ιστοσελίδα μας.

***Υποσημειωση: Μεταφερθηκαν καποια ποστς από την Αφροκρεμα του Ελληνικου bodybuilding,όπου εκει παρουσιαζονται οι Ελληνες πρωταθλητες που εχουν φερει εγχωριους Γενικους Τίτλους- διεθνεις τίτλους-Επαγγελματίες  ή Hall Of Famers.Θα ζητουσαμε να τηρηθει αυτος ο διαχωρισμος.***

----------


## thegravijia

παιδια ασχετο αλλα μηπως ξερετε ενα αθλητη *Νικο Κολιατο* απο λαμια ειναι , επερνε παλια μερος στο mr.hellas , ξερει κανεις αμα ειχε παρει καλες θεσεις? πρωτος ?

polyneikos παιζει καμια φωτο του?

----------


## Polyneikos

> παιδια ασχετο  αλλα μηπως ξερετε ενα αθλητη Νικο Κολιατο απο λαμια ειναι , επερνε παλια μερος στο mr.hellas , ξερει κανεις αμα ειχε παρει καλες θεσεις? πρωτος ?
> 
> polyneikos παιζει καμια φωτο του?


Θα ψαξω από κανενα περιοδικο,προσωπικα δεν θυμαμαι ποιος είναι,ο Ηλίας θα τον ξερει σίγουρα,νομίζω σε ενα τόπικ τον είχε αναφερει κιόλας.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο νικος είναι απο λαμια έχει γυμναστήριο και μάλιστα είχε διοργανώσει και αγώνες της ναββα και είχε κερδίσει την κατηγορία του αλλά το γενικό το είχε πάρει ο στρατής ο αργυράκης.

----------


## argyrakis

Ναι ο Νίκος είναι από λάμια και ο η τελευταία χρονιά που κατέβηκε σε αγώνες ήταν το 2002 
Θα κοιτάξω να ποστάρω κάποιες Φώτο με τον Νίκο από έναν αγώνα που παίξαμε μαζί το 2001

----------


## KATERINI 144

βαλε Στρατο, εχουν μεγαλη αξια αυτες οι φωτογραφιες.  :03. Clap:

----------


## mantus3

βαλε αν μπορεις να μαθενουμε κ εμεις οι νεοτεροι (τι νεοτεροι - χνουδια βασικα), να περνουμε κ εμπνευση...

----------


## thegravijia

πηγαινα στο γυμναστηριο του νικου για 1 χρονο...εχω να τον δω απο το προηγουμενο καλοκαιρη...
πλεον εχει βαλει πολυ κρεας πανω του..

εχει βγει mr.hellas το 92 και το 94 ? ή κανω λαθος.?

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

SOFIA EUROPEAN CHAMPIONCHIP 1996

----------


## NASSER

Δημητρη σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο!! Στις πρωτες εισαι εσυ με τον Αργυρη Τσοπουριδη και στις επομενες εσυ και ο φιλος Θεοδωρος Αφετουλιδης. Ολοι υπεροχοι αθλητες και με πολλες διακρησεις στο εξωτερικο.

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

NASSER, EIMAI O DIONYSIS MAZI ME TON TASO MINIDI KANO PROPONISI.
TA LEME.
GIA SOU

----------


## Muscleboss

Διονύση το ευχαριστούμε είναι λίγο για αυτές τις φωτογραφίες!!!!  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> NASSER, EIMAI O DIONYSIS MAZI ME TON TASO MINIDI KANO PROPONISI.
> TA LEME.
> GIA SOU


Διοσυση ηθελα να γραψω και εκανα λαθος! Αντε να σας δουμε παρεα και απο κοντα. Στη Κατερινη πηρες απουσια... Τα λεμε  :08. Toast:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

GIA SOU ILIA,
PALIES KALES EPOXES OI NEOI PREPI NA GNORIZOUN.KAI FOTO ME SPYRO MBOURNAZO KAI GIANNI GINI.

----------


## ioannis1

συγχαρητηρια διονυση .ειναι η ιστορια του ββ στην ελλαδα.φοβερες φωτος.

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

GIA SOU GIANNI,
EYXARISTO KAI SOUVENIR APO XRYSOUPOLI 2005 AN EXEIS ALLES FOTO APO TON AGONA STILIES AN THELIS.

----------


## ioannis1

καλα δεν παιζεσαι.αρχειο απο παντου εχεις.θα ψαξω να βαλω.

----------


## Muscleboss

φοβερές φώτογραφίες... διονύση απλά ότι φώτος έχεις απο αρχείο σου από το νεότερο bbing καλύτερα να κάνεις ένα άλλο θέμα... σε αυτό βάζουμε κυρίως παλιότερους όπως πολύ σωστά έκανες του τσοπουρίδη, του μπουρνάζου, του γκίνη.

ακόμα ρίξε μας και την άποψή σου ποιά νομίζεις εσύ ότι ήταν η κορυφαία 5άδα ή 10άδα των ελλήνων bodybuilders... :08. Toast: 

MB

----------


## abatv

Καλη η παλια φρουρα αλλα μην ξεχναμε τους Σταθη Καβουρα  με 50 ποντους χερι το 1970 και τον Σταυρο Τριανταφυλλιδη απο την Ροδο με 47 ποντους χερι.

----------


## kutsup

> GIA SOU ILIA,
> PALIES KALES EPOXES OI NEOI PREPI NA GNORIZOUN.KAI FOTO ME SPYRO MBOURNAZO KAI GIANNI GINI.


 
Sorry για το off topic αλλά Τον Στέλιο, τον Αντώνη και τον Σταύρο που είσαι σ' αυτές και σε προηγούμενες φωτογραφίες από που τους ήξερες? Με τον Στέλιο δουλεύαμε μαζί για μαι 2ετία στο πρώτο Vis Vitalis που άνοιξε στη Θεσσαλονίκη, (αν και λεγότανε αλλιώς πιο μπροστά) και κάναμε πολύ παρέα .

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

GIA SOU,
ME TON STELIO GNORIZOMASTE APO 1987 EINAI ADELFOS KAI VALE,ME TON STAYPO POLI FILI,ME TON ANTONI EIMASTAN SIMATHITES APO TO PEMPTO GYMNASIO-LIKIO OSO GIA PROPONISIS EKAMNA STO VIS VITALIS[WORLD GYM] GNORIZA TON ANDREA HARENIA POU ME SPONSORARISE GIA TOUS NATIONALS 1992,EIME MAZI ME TON TASO MINIDI KAI KANOUME PROPONISI EKTOS ELLADOS TA LEME.
DIONYSIS. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kutsup

Και εγώ με έξοδα του Χαρένια κατέβηκα το 90 στο Mr ΕΛΛΑΣ και Mr Β. ΕΛΛΑΣ. Συμπληρώματα, ταξίδια κτλ ας είναι καλά ο Ανδρέας. Και εγώ στο 5ο γυμνάσιο-λύκειο πήγαινα, μικρός ο κόσμος. Ο Μινίδης έχει σχέση με το παλιό το superman;

----------


## a.minidis

ο ιδιος !!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## kutsup

Πως περνάν τα χρόνια!!! Μου έλεγε ο Παντελίδης για σένα πριν πολύ καιρό το πόσο άλλαξες, κάποια χρόνια πίσω δηλαδή, αλλά μέχρι σήμερα δεν σε συνδύασα με το παρελθόν. 

Άρε Τάσο τι μου θύμισες!!

----------


## a.minidis

:08. Toast:  :01. Wink:  :02. Welcome: θα τα πουμε και απο κοντα, φιλε μου μου!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Για να θυμουνται οι παλαιοτεροι και να μαθαινουν οι νεότεροι...
Φωτογραφίες από το 1999,10 χρόνια πριν,από το Πανελλήνιο της Nabba που είχε γίνει στον Βόλο ,διοργανωθηκε από τον Βασίλη Ζαχείλα και καποιες είναι απο το Πανευρωπαϊκο της Συρου που είχε πραγματοποιηθει μερικες μερες αργότερα....

*Αργυρακης Στρατος*








*Τσιρνιοβίτης Πασχαλης*






 


*Παπαγεωργίου Νικος*





Ευχαριστουμε το περιοδικο BODYBUILDING & FITNESS του Αθλητη και ιδιαιτερως τον κ. Βουτσίνο Νίκο για την διαθεση του υλικου τους !! :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Κωστα ζωγραφισες παλι!!! Ολοι καλοι αθλητες και ολοι αψογοι χαρακτηρες.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Ειδικα ο Νικολας Παπαγεωργιου ειναι απο τους ανθρωπους που εχω αδυναμια καθως ειναι δασκαλος και καλος μου φιλος.  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

συμφωνώ με νασερ κώστα είσαι φοβερός σκαλίζεις και βγαζεις ωραία πράγματα στην επιφάνεια στην φωτο που είναι ο στρατης σε κείνο τον αγωνα εγω δεν ήμουν είχα πάει στην νεα υόρκη για το ναιτ οφ τσαμπιον με τον γιάννη .

επίσης με τον νίκο παπαγεωργίου έχουμε κατεβεί και μαζί σε κάποιους αγώνες αλλα που να βρω φωτο έχω κατι παλια βίντεο μόνο , ο νίκος ήταν πολύ καλός αθλητης είχε καλές προδιαγραφές σωματότυπο

που να φανταζόμουν τότε οτι θα έβλεπα με τόση νοσταλγία αυτες τις παλιές φωτο

μπράβο παιδια  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

φοβερές φωτος!  :03. Clap: 

ο αργυράκης από τότε ξεχώριζε πάντως αν και στεκόταν δίπλα σε δυνατούς αθλητές που θα μπορούσαν να χτυπήσουν πρωτιές και σήμερα άνετα. :05. Biceps: 

ΜΒ

----------


## the_big_litho

Πολυ ωραιες φωτο για ακομη μια φορα... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## korasanis

Μερικες φοτο και απο μενα!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Σταυρο ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο !!

Παπαδακης - Γριβας,αριστερα του Παπαδακη ποιος είναι;;



Σε αυτες τις φωτο ποιοι αθλητες είναι;;

----------


## korasanis

Στην πρωτη ειναι ο Κουναλης απο εδω (Αγιο Νικολαο)
απο κατω ειναι
Βενιερακης Γιωργος-Διγενης Σταθης-Πρασακης Μιχαλης-Κεφαλογιαννης Μανωλης
Στην τελευταια ειναι ο Ζερβακης Μανωλης ενας φοβερος αθλητης που ηταν απο τους μονους πιστευω που επαιζαν στα ισια το Μεγαλο Βαγγελη Φυτρο!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Σταυρο πες μας αν θες καμια πληροφορία για υτούς τους αθλητες,εχουν παρει καποιους τίτλους,Ελλας κτλ;

----------


## Muscleboss

Σταύρο ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτος. 'Εγραψες!  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## billys15

Συλλεκτικες οι φωτογραφιες!!

Μηπως μπορουμε να βρουμε φωτογραφιες του *Ανδρεα του Γροζτιδη*? Κατεβαινε παλια,εχει κατεβει και στην IFBB,ειναι Πτολεμαϊδιωτης.Τελευταια φορα αν θυμαμαι καλα κατεβηκε 2005-6,εκει καπου.

----------


## korasanis

βαζω μερικες φοτο.θελω επισης να πω και ενα μεγαλο ευχαρηστω στο δασκαλο Νικο Τσουνακη που ηταν πραγματικα ο πρωτος δασκαλος μου στο β.β και του χρωσταω 1 πανελληνιο τιτλο και 1 mr κρητη!!!!

(προσεξτε την φοτο με τον Ζερβακη ,ειναι σε τρομερη κατασταση σε open air gym που λειτουργουσε στην Σταλιδα-Ηρακλειο Κρητης

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην φωτό με τον Παπαδάκη  ποιός αθλητης είναι Σταυρο;

----------


## korasanis

kεφαλωγιαννης Μανωλης-πολυ σκληρος αθλητης αλλα με το προβλημα στο στηθος δεν καταφερε να πλασαριστη σε καλες θεσεις!

----------


## Muscleboss

> kεφαλωγιαννης Μανωλης-πολυ σκληρος αθλητης αλλα με το προβλημα στο στηθος δεν καταφερε να πλασαριστη σε καλες θεσεις!


Μπράβο του πάντως, γιατί το θέμα που έχει στο στήθος δεν τον απέτρεψε να συμμετάσχει στους αγώνες και μάλιστα σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Τι ακριβως εχει το στήθος του;

----------


## Tsounakis

Αυτο  με το  στηθος ειναι  στον  Μανωλη  γενετικο !  παρα πολυ κριμα για  ενα τοσο  καλο  παιδι  και  εναν απιθανο αθλητη !
παντα  πεφτει  το  ματι  του  κριτη  σε  αυτο  το  σημειο  ..  με  αποτελεσμα να  μην  παει  το  μολυβι του να  τον  βαλει   στην  πρωτη  θεση !  μια  θεση  που  κατα  το αλλο  του  σωμα  το  αξιζει  και  με  το  παραπανω !
Για  αυτο  το  θεμα  εχω  ερθει  κι  εγω  σε  αυτη  τη  θεση  οταν  τον  εκρινα  ...  και  η στεναχωρια  μου ηταν  μεγαλη  !
σε  αυτον  τον  αγωνα  δεν  εκανα  τιποτα  αλλο  παρα  να  μιλαω  μαζι  του  πως  μπορει  αυτο  το  σημειο  να  διορθωθει ! ελπιζω  να  προσπαθησει  ...  και  να  μην  ειναι  αυτο αιτια  να  σταματησει  το  αγωνιστικο  β.β .

----------


## FortMinor

τι ακριβως ειναι το προβλημα?

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτό από τον Πάρη Πετρου,από μια επιδειξη που είχε γίνει ,οι φωτο γραφουν το 1991 αλλα μπορεί και να είναι το 1990,παντως δεν ήταν αγωνας αλλά επίδειξη...όπως αναφέρεται και στο blog του Πετρου το άθλημα τότε στην Ελλαδα ήταν ""just a few good men's job". 

*Από αριστερα όπως κοιταμε προς τα δεξια διακρίνονται :*
*Ζωης Δημητρης, Ασημομύτης Δ.(νομίζω), Σιγάλας Νικος, Λατσο Αντρεικο, ο προτελευταιος αθλητης ήταν τότε τζουνιορ αλλα δεν ξερω το όνομα του και τελος ο Γιαννης Γκινης !!*



*Σιγαλας Νίκος* 



*Γιαννης Γκινης ,Δημητρης Ασημομύτης*




Πηγη φωτογραφιών : http://ishootmuscles.blogspot.com/

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Ο Πάρης Πέτρου έχει πλόυσιο αρχείο από όσο γνωρίζω και μακάρι να δούμε περισσότερες από τις φωτογραφίες που έχει τραβήξει από εκείνη την εποχή.

ΜΒ

----------


## Πολύβιος

Παιδιά στο γυμναστήριο που πηγαίνω στη Ζάκυνθο υπάρχουν 2 αθλητές με πολλές συμμετοχές και πολλές διακρίσεις σε αγώνες ββ. Είναι ο Νίκος Γουσέτης και ο Πέπε Καραιβάνοφ. Ο Νικόλας κατέβηκε ακόμα και φέτος στα πανελλήνια σε Κατερίνη και Νοβοτελ στην κατηγορία master (ανω των 50) και κέρδισε και τους δυο αγώνες. Πραγματικά αθλητής υπόδειγμα! σκληροπυρηνικός στις προπονήσεις του και ταυτόχρονα προσιτός με όλο τον κόσμο! 
και οι δύο έχουνε συμμετάσχει σε παγκόσμια πρωταθλήματα! ο πέπε οταν κατέβαινε κοντραριζότανε με τον Μάγγο (που προαναφέρατε).

θα μαζέψω υλικό και των δυο και θα σας ανεβάσω!

----------


## ioannis1

να κανουμε αφιερωμα στο νικο γουσετη.του τυο προτεινα και δεχτηκε εδω κατερινη.πολλα χαιρετισματα δωσε.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Δεκτό, αν και από φωτογραφίες και των δύο που έχω δεί, πέρα από το μαλλί (που ο Μώρος δεν θυμάμαι να είχε είχε ποτέ τόσο μαλλί σε φώτος που έχω δεί) *το καλούπι του σώματος (πόδια λεκάνη, χέρια) μοιάζει στον Βεισάκη.* Τέσπα, θα μας το διευκρυνήσει σύντομα απόλυτα βέβαιη πηγή. 
> 
> ΜΒ


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Eπιτελους   :03. Awesome:

----------


## Muscleboss

Στέλιο μεταφέρθηκε εδω το μηνυμά σου... μη μου μαμας το τοπικ του Γιάννη Κούκου... θα επανέλθουμε στο βεισάκη με άλλες φώτος μας σύντομα γιατί εσύ έχεις "δεκάδες" αλλά δε βάζεις...

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

quiz: Ο παρακάτω εικονιζόμενος Έλληνας αθλητής έχει αναφερθεί αρκετές φορές στο φόρουμ μας, αλλά δεν είχαμε ούτε μία φωτογραφία του. 

Ποιός είναι; 

Όποιος τον βρεί (με μια απάντηση) κερδίζει πρώτα από όλα το σεβασμό μας, και ένα εισητήριο για τον αγώνα (τελικούς) της WABBA στις 28 Νοεμβρίου.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

βοήθειες δεν έχει το κουίζ?
έχει ποτέ τελέσει παράγοντας κάποιας ομοσπονδίας? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

ναι  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## vAnY

Ηλιας Πετσας? :01. Unsure:

----------


## giannis64

δεν το αναφερω το ονομα για να παρει κανενα μελος την προσκληση..

απλα να δωσω μπος μια βοηθεια στο κοινο και να πω οτι ηταν παραγοντας της 

ifbb....

αν ειμαι σωστος..... :01. Unsure:

----------


## The Rock

> δεν το αναφερω το ονομα για να παρει κανενα μελος την προσκληση..
> 
> απλα να δωσω μπος μια βοηθεια στο κοινο και να πω οτι ηταν παραγοντας της 
> 
> ifbb....
> 
> αν ειμαι σωστος.....


Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας ?

----------


## Polyneikos

Νοp!!

----------


## giannis64

θεωρω πως το κουιζ ειναι πολυ δυσκολο. :01. Unsure: 

μηπως να διναμε καμια βοηθεια παραπανω, :01. Unsure:  η να αλλαζαμε το κουιζ για να δωθουν η προσκλησεις? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> μηπως να διναμε καμια βοηθεια παραπανω, η να αλλαζαμε το κουιζ για να δωθουν η προσκλησεις?


αυτο καλυτερα,χνιεχ!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

διετέλεσε και πρόεδρος της ifbb o εικονιζόμενος  παραπάνω πόσο να βοηθήσω πάρτε και την βοήθεια του κοινού  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

εε δωσε κατι παραπανω ρε ηλια.  :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up: 

αυτο το ειπα και εγω πιο πανω..... :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οποιος τον βρει αυτον,μικρος-μεγαλος εγω τον παραδεχομαι και θα τον κερασω οταν βρεθουμε,σιγουρη αλλη μια πρόσκληση!!

----------


## giannis64

καλα ρε κωστα ειπαμε να το κανουμε πιο ευκολο, και εσυ το δυσκολεψες ακομα πιο πολυ? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εε δωσε κατι παραπανω ρε ηλια. 
> 
> αυτο το ειπα και εγω πιο πανω.....



παραπάνω θες ε ? ε τότε να πω ότι έχουμε κάτι κοινό με το επίθετό μας κάπως ταιριάζουν όχι ακριβώς , αλλα θυμίζουν λουλούδι που μυρίζει όμορφα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
αν και τωρα δεν βγεί άκρη τι να πω , ούτε η ανίτα πάνια να ήμουνα αρχηγόπουλα , τωρα κανονικα πρέπει ο νικητής να βγεί στο πόντο που λέμε , η καλύτερα στο δευτερόλεπτο    :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

πρόεδρος στην δεκαετία του 70. :01. Wink:

----------


## vAnY

λεβεντελης? :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> παραπάνω θες ε ? ε τότε να πω ότι έχουμε κάτι κοινό με το* επίθετό μας κάπως ταιριάζουν όχι ακριβώς* , αλλα θυμίζουν λουλούδι που μυρίζει όμορφα 
> αν και τωρα δεν βγεί άκρη τι να πω , ούτε η ανίτα πάνια να ήμουνα αρχηγόπουλα , τωρα κανονικα πρέπει ο νικητής να βγεί στο πόντο που λέμε , η καλύτερα στο δευτερόλεπτο



η κατάληξη μόνο διαφέρει ιδης ο εικονιζόμενος , αν παίζαμε κρεμάλα τωρα θα βλέπατε τα ραδίκια ανάποδα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

> πρόεδρος στην *δεκαετία του 70*.





> λεβεντελης?


 :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## kostas_lamia

> Επίσης ως αξιοσημειωτο μπορεί να αναφερθει ότι επι προεδρείας Τριανταφυλλίδη στην IFBB,την δεκαετια του ΄70,το δελτίου τύπου της ομοσπανδίας το εξεδιδε ο τότε δημοσιογραφος και νυν πρόεδρος του ΛΑΟΣ Γιωργος Καρατζαφερης
> Ενα απόσπασμα απο την Αθλητικη Ηχω,το 1978



 :05. Biceps:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Σωστά Κώστα, η παρακάτω φωτογραφία ανήκει στον *Σταύρο Τριανταφυλλίδη*, έναν από τους πρώτους αθλητές της δεκαετίας του '60 που εκπροσώπησε την Ελλάδα και σε αγωνες του εξωτερικού, και μετέπειτα πρόεδρο της IFBB.

Στείλε μου ένα πμ για την πρόσκληση στους αγώνες της WABBA στις 28/11.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostas_lamia

Ευχαριστώ πολυ παιδιά ,να είσαστε καλα! Είναι η πρώτη φορα που θα παρακολουθήσω αγώνα οποτε η χαρά μου ειναι διπλη ! Τριπλη μαλλον γιατι θα γνωρισω και ολους εσας  :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

:03. Clap:  μπραβο κωστα.. :01. Wink:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up:  hey συγχαρητηρια !!

----------


## kostas_lamia

Καλημέρα, το μπρβο δεν πρέπει να το λέτε σ εμένα αλλα στους διαχειριστες του forum που πραγματικα δειχνουν τι συμβαινει σε αυτο εδω το παρεάκι, πυ σε μια ωραια και φιλική κουβεντα ,απο το πουθενα προκυπτει ενας μινι διαγωνισμος,σαν ενα στοιχιμα μεταξυ φιλων να πουμε και μολις προκύψει νικητης μεσα σε ενα λέπτο εχουν κανονισει τα παντα μαζι του! Πραγματικα εχω χρονια που μετέχω σε διάφορα forum,μπορώ να πω περιπου 10  (απο το tfrc top fuel racing cars  :01. Smile:   ) και αυτο που ειδα χτες με εξεπληξε! Μπράβο λοιπον στο forum και ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστω !!!!!

 :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  αντε ας αφησουμε τα pc  τωρα να κανουμε καμια δουλεια για να πάμε να στραβώσουμε καμια μπάρα μετα  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Οποιος τον βρει αυτον,μικρος-μεγαλος εγω τον παραδεχομαι και θα τον κερασω οταν βρεθουμε,σιγουρη αλλη μια πρόσκληση!!


 
Εδω εχουμε καμια απαντηση;  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα δώσε καμια βοήθεια... υπήρξε αγωνιστικός αθλητής; Τον έχουμε αναφέρει στό φόρουμ με άλλες φώτος;

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν ξερω πόσες παρουσίες είχε,ήταν στους πρωτους αγωνες που πρεπει να συμμετείχε ,το ονομα του δεν εχει ακουστει πολυ,Πανος λέγεται :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kostas_lamia

αντε αντε απαντηστε να μεγαλωσει η παρεα για τον αγωνα  :01. Wink:

----------


## basilief

Σαν βετερανοι-παλαιμαχοι του ελληνικου bodybuilding θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω ποιος θυμαται τον Καβουρα που ειχε ερθει απο την αμερικη και εμενε κοντα στο caravel και την δεκαετια του '70 ξεπερνουσε τα 50 cm χεριου.

----------


## Polyneikos

Eχει αγωνιστει σε αγωνες bbing;Δωσε αν θες καποιες πληροφορίες και αν υπάρχει καποια φωτο...

----------


## basilief

Την εποχη εκεινη γυμναζοταν σε καποιο γυμναστηριο κοντα στο caravel και ηταν γνωστος του Σταυρου Τριανταφυλλιδη απο την ροδο.Φωτογραφιες δεν εχω βρει γιαυτο το λογο ρωτησα αν εχει καποιος να αναρτησει.Τωρα οσον αφορα για αγωνες δεν γνωριζω.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Την εποχη εκεινη γυμναζοταν σε καποιο γυμναστηριο κοντα στο caravel και ηταν γνωστος του Σταυρου Τριανταφυλλιδη απο την ροδο.Φωτογραφιες δεν εχω βρει γιαυτο το λογο ρωτησα αν εχει καποιος να αναρτησει.Τωρα οσον αφορα για αγωνες δεν γνωριζω.



λίγο δύσκολα να τον ξέρει κάποιος τότε δεν υπήρχε και σχετική ενημέρωση για το ββ , ούτε νετ και φόρουμ , οπότε δύσκολα αν δεν ήταν κάποιος αγωνιστικός και επι σειρα ετών, να τον θυμάτε κάποιος 
εκτός απο κάποιον οικείο του η γνωστο απο την περιοχή του

----------


## Polyneikos

> Οποιος τον βρει αυτον,μικρος-μεγαλος εγω τον παραδεχομαι και θα τον κερασω οταν βρεθουμε,σιγουρη αλλη μια πρόσκληση!!


 
Επειδη δεν βλεπω να το βρίσκει καποιος,η αλήθεια ειναι ότι είναι λίγο δυσκολο,ο αθλητης είναι ο Πανος Βούρτσης. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

H παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι από τον 1ο αγώνα Mr Βόρειος Ελλάς, το 1982 που διοργάνωσε το περιοδικό Σπορ του Βορρά.

Στους καθισμένος αθλητές, πρώτος από δεξιά διακρίνεται ο *Χρήστος Τσολάκης*, μετέπεια εκδότης του περιοδικού Superman και ο άνρθωπος που θέσπισε τον αγώνα Μr Οδύσσεια, διοργανωνοντας το 1ο και ιστορικο Mr Οδυσσεια το 1985.





Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία ο γενικός νικητής του αγώνα Mr Βορειος Ελλάς 1982, ο *Απόστολος Φρατζανάς*, που κέρδισε και τον τίτλο Μr Ακροπολις 1983.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτός ο αγώνας είχε γίνει θεσσαλονίκη στο ράδιο σίτυ και απο τότε καθιερώθηκε και ήταν ενας τίτλος που πολλοι θέλαν να τον κατακτήσουν,  μερικές χρονιές έγινε στην  καβάλα και απο την κοσμοσυροή καρφίτσα δεν έπεφτε και εκφωνητής ήταν ο ηλίας ο παγιαννίδης .
η καβάλα είχε μεγάλη παράδοση και ένθερμο κοινό στο άθλημά μας 

ήταν τέτοιο το επίπεδο αυτού του αγώνα που τις περισσότερες φορές ο νικητής κέρδιζε η είχε μια θέση στην τριάδα στο πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα , ο αργύρης ο τσοπουρίδης , ο τσιλικούδης , ο κοπαρίδης , ο γουλτίδης , τσαπακίδης , εγω , είναι μερικούς απο αυτούς που πήραν τον γενικό τίτλο 

στην αρχή τον διοργάνωνε η εφημερίδα τα σπόρ του βορά και ο χρήστος ο τσολάκης (κατω δεξιά όπως κοιταμε) που όπως είπε ο πανος αργότερα είχε το περιοδικό σούπερμαν και την εταιρία MLO , ήταν και ο εμπνευστής του αγώνα μρ οδύσεια

πολύ ωραίες αυτές οι παλιές φωτο που μας ξυπνάν μνήμες  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

παιδια εχω φωτο απο περιοδικα αλλα δεν ξερω να ανεβασω.μια βοηθεια με πμ θα με βοηθουσε.ενα τρομερο τζουνιορ ισως ενα απο τα καλυτερα ηταν και ο μπραουνος ο φωντας,δυο φορες νικητης του κυπελλου της πεσδ 94-95ειχε κερδισει και τον στελιο τον κτιστακη αν δεν κανω λαθος.εξαφανηστηκε μηστηριωδως απο το προσκηνιο.ισως το καλυτερο τζουνιορ με τον αναστασακη.ειχε πλασαριστει δευτερος στο γενικο μετα τον φυτρο!!!

----------


## vaggan

παιδια εχουμε καμια φωτο απο τον μπραουνο τον φωντα.πιστεω ειναι οτι ειναι ενα απο τα καλυτερα που βγηκαν στη σκηνη

----------


## Dinosaure



----------


## Polyneikos

> Ακόμα δεν ήρθα, θα μου πείτε... αλλά, να κάνω μια ερώτηση;;; 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθούν βίντεο από τα Πρωταθλήματα Mr. Hellas της IFBB των ετών 86 - 87, κατηγορίες εφήβων;;; Στα ξενοδοχεία  President και Intercontinental αντίστοιχα, αν δε με απατά η -γέρικη-μνήμη μου είχαν γίνει... Το πρώτο, το είχε κερδίσει ένας Ροδίτης, *Ορφανίδης* ονόματι αν θυμάμαι σωστά. Το άλλο, ο γνωστός και μη εξαιρετέος ... 
> 
> Τι ρωτάω τώρα, ε......
> 
> Όπως και να έχει, καλώς σας βρήκα...!!!


Κατι σου βρηκα λοιπον φίλε Δεινόσαυρε,παρε ενα "δείγμα" :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα ΕEΟΣΔ-IFBB 1986



Πανελληνιο Κύπελλο ΕEΟΣΔ-IFBB 1986

----------


## Dinosaure

Καμιά συγγένεια, διαχειριστή;;;;;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απ ότι ξέρω δεν είχα συγγενή ββερ , αν κι αυτός έχει ρίζες απο μικρά ασία , έφεσο σμύρνη (κουσάντασι) ποιός ξέρει. 
πάντως στο μαλι μοιάζουμε , ήταν το λούκ της εποχής  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dinosaure

Τι άλλο;;; Χμμμμμ.....


Ας κάνω quiz, μια και βλέπω πως σας αρέσουν, αυτή την κακής ποιότητας αλλά πραγματικά ΠΑΛΙΑ φωτό, ενός αθλητή των δεκαετιών 60-70, από τους κορυφαίους εκείνης της εποχής...
Η οποία, είναι και καλοκαιρινή, άρα επίκαιρη.
Και να την αφιερώσω στο sTeLaKo, που εκτιμάει το αρχειακό υλικό......

Το δώρο του νικητή, θα είναι να του αφιερωθεί η επόμενη φωτό, του Γιάννη του Κούκου, τραβηγμένη στα πρώτα γραφεία της IFBB, στην Αγίου Μελετίου. 
Ακριβώς, τριάντα χρόνια πριν......

Άντε, βρείτε το να βάλουμε και κανένα ακόμα...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω δεν κάνει να πω υποθέτω γιατι είναι σαν να κλέβω απο εκκλησία , τον συγκεκριμένο κι απο το μαγιό θα τον καταλάβαινα , άς πάρει την δόξα κανένας άλλος  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dinosaure

Να πεις.... Δε εξαιρούνται οι διαχειριστές. Γιατί, από τους άλλους επισκέπτες, μάλλον δύσκολο να βρεθεί κάποιος να το γνωρίζει....
Πώς θα προχωρήσουμε σε άλλα;;;
Άψογο το σχόλιο για το μαγιό... Όντως, σήμα κατατεθέν!!!
Και, επειδή το έχω σε κακό να μπω και να μην ανεβάσω τίποτε......

Σπύρος Φραντζιάς, εδώ 4ος Μρ. Στερεά Ελλάς το 1985. Με πρώτον τον.......;;
Τον έχετε και μέσα στους αθλητές της "Αφρόκρεμας"........
Α, δε μου είπες ποια χρονιά έγινε το γεγονός, αν θυμάσαι βέβαια.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τι άλλο;;; Χμμμμμ.....
> 
> 
> *Ας κάνω quiz, μια και βλέπω πως σας αρέσουν, αυτή την κακής ποιότητας αλλά πραγματικά ΠΑΛΙΑ φωτό, ενός αθλητή των δεκαετιών 60-70, από τους κορυφαίους εκείνης της εποχής...*
> Η οποία, είναι και καλοκαιρινή, άρα επίκαιρη.
> Και να την αφιερώσω στο sTeLaKo, που εκτιμάει το αρχειακό υλικό......
> 
> Το δώρο του νικητή, θα είναι να του αφιερωθεί η επόμενη φωτό, του Γιάννη του Κούκου, τραβηγμένη στα πρώτα γραφεία της IFBB, στην Αγίου Μελετίου. 
> Ακριβώς, τριάντα χρόνια πριν......
> ...


Εφοσον δεν εξαιρουνται οι διαχειριστές ,καναμε ενα μινι πρωινο συμβουλιο με τον Μuscleboss και καταλήξαμε οτι ο αθλητης είναι ο Μηνας Πανίκογλου.....



Σωστα;;;  :01. Wink:

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε Ηλία.....πράγματι είναι εντυπωσιακές οι γνώσεις των διαχειριστών του φόρουμ. Μπράβο στα παιδιά....

Κι ο ίδιος, πολύ νέος στην επαρχία ζούσα και, μάλιστα, σε εποχές που οι bodybuilders θεωρούνταν φρικιά, τα περιοδικά  - ελληνικά και ξένα - τα παράγγελνα από το πρακτορείο τύπου της περιοχής διαφορετικά δε έφερνε κανένα και, φυσικά, ούτε λόγος για γυμναστήριο. Με δικά μου βάρη ξεκίνησα.... 
Άλλα χρόνια.......

Ο Σπύρος, το 1985 που πήρε την 4η θέση στο Μρ. Στερεά Ελλάς, στα 25 του, είχε ήδη δέκα χρόνια προπόνησης στην πλάτη του, 9 χρόνια συμμετοχών, με πρώτη στο Μρ. Ελλάς του 1976, δεύτερη και τρίτη αντίστοιχα στα Μρ. Ελλάς του 1977 και 1978 και, με έναρξη διακρίσεων από το 1979, που πήρε τη δεύτερη θέση στην κατηγορία του, όπως και το 1980. Το 1981, πήρε την πρώτη. Όλα αυτά, ως Junior. Βλέπεις, άρχισε τις συμμετοχές από τα 16 χρόνια του.
Από την επόμενη χρονιά, συνέχισε τις συμμετοχές στους άντρες, κατεβαίνοντας σχεδόν κάθε χρόνο.....

Και, επειδή στο τέλος θα μας θυμώσουν οι κυρίες που παρακολουθούν τη σελίδα, ας ανεβάσω και μια ομόφυλή τους, από τον ίδιο αγώνα, το Μίστερ Στερεά Ελλάς του 1985, αγώνα που κέρδισε έστω και χωρίς συναγωνισμό, αν θυμάμαι σωστά.....
Χριστίνα Χασάν...

----------


## Dinosaure

Και, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία, φίλε.

----------


## Dinosaure

Πόσο διαφορετικές ήταν οι εποχές εκείνες, φαίνεται και από αυτή τη φωτογραφία, από προπόνηση του Κώστα του Δερμιτζάκη. Πίσω, στη δεκαετία του '70.......

Τι θυμάμαι και ανεβάζω, τώρα.....

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Πόσο διαφορετικές ήταν οι εποχές εκείνες, φαίνεται και από αυτή τη φωτογραφία, από προπόνηση του Κώστα του Δερμιτζάκη. Πίσω, στη δεκαετία του '70.......
> 
> Τι θυμάμαι και ανεβάζω, τώρα.....


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Αυτό θα πει old school προπόνηση!

----------


## Dinosaure

Προϊστορία...... Η επέλαση των Νεάτερνταλ..!  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 

Όταν οι δίσκοι διαθέτουν το κατάλληλο μέγεθος, δεν απαιτούνται ούτε ορθοστάτες....... :01. Smile: 
Και, άμα κουραστείς, τα κατεβάζεις και τα τσουλάς... Όλο και προς κάποια κατεύθυνση θα υπάρχει κατηφόρα. Οι "ράγες", πάντως, έτοιμες είναι...

----------


## giannis64

*Dinosaure*  :03. Bowdown:   εχεις κανει σιγουρα πιο πλουσιο το φορουμ.

φανταστικο υλικο, και πολυ σπανιο.  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

α ρε δεινόσαυρε τι μου θύμησες , τέτοιο άξονα απο κάρο ενοούσα , όταν έλεγα έκανα προπόνηση και αργότερα όταν είχα μηχανήματα πιο νέας τεχνολογίας έβαζα ενα σίδερο απο τα υδραυλικά απο το τρακτέρ και τροχαλία έφτιαχνα απο ζάντα απο το μηχανάκι και για συρματόσχοινο μια τριχιά που δέναμε τον γαίδαρο και ενα κουβα που έβαζα άμμο να αυξομειώνω το βάρος  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
αλλα τι να τα έβγαζα φωτο ακόμα τα έχω στο χωριό , τότε ντρεπόμασταν να λέμε ότι κάνουμε με αυτα προπόνηση, αφού δεν σακατευτήκαμε τότε πάλι καλά  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πόσο διαφορετικές ήταν οι εποχές εκείνες, φαίνεται και από αυτή τη φωτογραφία, από προπόνηση του Κώστα του Δερμιτζάκη. Πίσω, στη δεκαετία του '70.......
> 
> 
> 
> Τι θυμάμαι και ανεβάζω, τώρα.....


Aυτη η φωτογραφία ειναι για πίνακα ζωγραφικης :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## gym

απιστευτο υλικο...ευχαριστουμε πολυ!το εχω ξαναπει ,κ ας επαναλαμβανομαι,οτι οι φωτο απο παλια του ββ μου δινουν περισσοτερο κινητρο παρα οι μοντερνες...αυτα τα σωματα εχουν μια αρμονια,μια ομορφια απιστευτη...

πολλα μπραβο για το υλικο! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

επίσης και ο μαραγκάκης ο σπύρος καλό παιδι και καλός αθλητής με χρόνια πορεία στον χώρο , ο γιανακόπουλος ήταν απο τους ογκώδης αθλητές της εποχής ανήκε στο βαρύ πυροβολικό , αν και δεν ήταν ψηλός είχε καλές μάζες  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

Έτσι ακριβώς, φίλε Ηλία....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

βάζω και γω μια μπάρα που βρήκα προχθές που πήγα στη μάνα μου στο χωριό και την είχε για διαχωριστικό σε ενα μπαξέ και την τράβηξα να την φωτογραφήσω , είναι μπάρα ολυμπιακών προδιαγραφών :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  , δεν έψαξα να βρώ και άλλες αλλα θυμάμε αυτη με τους τσιμεντόλιθους που τους είχα γεμίσει και με τσιμέντο (την είχα για πιο ελαφρυα) , να κάνω δηλαδή ενα σετ με λιγότερα κιλα πρίν μπω στα βαρια για δικεφάλους  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

respec...μονο αυτο εχω να πω...οχι να τα βλεπουμε τα μικρα και να μαθαινουμε να μην λεμε...αχ δεν εχει μωρε πολλα βαρη το γυμανστηριο και χμ,.,βρωμαει λιγο και αχ...λιγα μηχανηματα!

ε βαλε κ αλλες....


ποιο ειναι εκεινο το ποδι το νικε εκει πισω? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dinosaure

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ ...!!!!!, Ηλία....... Όπως και ο gym λέει, ό,τι άλλο βρεις σε....ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο, θα χαρούμε πολύ να το δούμε......
Τώρα, κάνει νέα καριέρα η παλιά σου μπάρα, ε;;;    :01. Smile: 

Μου θύμισες την πρώτη - πρώτη μπάρα μου, σε πραγματικά μικρή ηλικία....
Ένα χοντρό ξύλο, δυο πρόκες - μια κοντά σε κάθε άκρη - για στοπ και, μέσα από αυτές, από ένας μεταλλικός κουβάς σε κάθε πλευρά, γεμάτος με αμμοχάλικο.....

Να 'σαι καλά, ρε Ηλία.... Το είχα ξεχάσει ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ. Φυσικά, ήταν κατασκευές που δε μπορούσαν να διαρκέσουν στο χρόνο, όπως οι δικές σου....
Πάντως, ήταν ... μεταβλητού - ρυθμιζόμενου βάρους, αφού μπορούσες να βάλεις όσο αμμοχάλικο ήθελες μέσα στους κουβάδες... Χαχαχαχαχα.... Μιλάμε για τεχνολογία!

Βλέποντας την ... απόγνωσή μου ο πατέρας μου, κάποια στιγμή μετά από ένα ταξίδι του στην Αθήνα, έφερε και μου χάρισε απροειδοποίητα ένα σταθερό αλτηράκι, αγορασμένο τότε από ένα μαγαζί με αθλητικά που υπήρχε την εποχή εκείνη στη στη Συγγρού, μεγάλο, γνωστό, αλλά δε θυμάμαι το όνομά του.... 
θα φταίει το ... Αιζενχάουερ - έτσι δεν το λένε είπαμε;;; γιατί ξεχνάω τελευταία..... Μαζί με ένα μονόζυγο πόρτας....
Μιλάμε για ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ....!!! Μόνο που δεν κοιμόμουνα αγκαλιά με το αλτηράκι...
Στο δε μονόζυγο...είχα καταντήσει σαν την τσίτα.... από τότε θα πρέπει να μακρύνανε τα χέρια μου, που η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι αρκετά μακριά - δυσανάλογα με το υπόλοιπο σώμα μου, δυσκολεύοντάς με πάντα στον οριζόντιο πάγκο..!
Έ, λίγο αργότερα, Ιούλιος ήτανε σαν και τώρα.... έγινε η πρώτη παραγγελία από Αθήνα.... 
Μπάρα κοντούλα, 1,60, δυο αλτηράκια για πιάτα, πλαστικοί σφιχτήρες, καμιά 70ριά κιλά πιάτα, ένας πάγκος και δυο ορθοστάτες... 
24 Ιουλίου τα παρέλαβα...

Πράγματα, που όλα τα έχω ακόμα..... Εκτός από εκείνο, το πρώτο αλτηράκι. Που το δάνεισα σε ένα φίλο και ποτέ δεν το πήρα πίσω, καθώς πέθανε πολύ - πολύ νέος....

Να 'σαι καλά ρε Ηλία, που μου έκοψες εισιτήριο γι' αυτό το ταξίδι απόψε....... Να 'σαι καλά......

gym.....φαντάρος είσαι;;;;; Έτσι εξηγείται η ... αντίστροφη μέτρηση;;;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> respec...μονο αυτο εχω να πω...οχι να τα βλεπουμε τα μικρα και να μαθαινουμε να μην λεμε...αχ δεν εχει μωρε πολλα βαρη το γυμανστηριο και χμ,.,βρωμαει λιγο και αχ...λιγα μηχανηματα!
> 
> ε βαλε κ αλλες....
> 
> 
> ποιο ειναι εκεινο το ποδι το νικε εκει πισω?



που νάξερα ότι εκείνα τα εκτρώματα που έφτιαχνα τότε θα είχαν αρχαιολογική αξία να τα κρατούσα , εδω λέμε ντρεπόμουν να τα δείχνω και τωρα που είδα τον άξονα απο το κάρο με τις ρόδες στην παραπάνω φωτο  επειδη έχω ενα ακριβώς ίδιο ,σκεύτηκα να βάλω αυτη ,  βιαζόμουν και δεν έψαξα να το βρω να το φωτογραφήσω και οι ρόδες είναι βγαλμένες σκορπισμένες στο σπίτι σε καμια αποθήκη .

εδω μερικοί παραπονιούνται ότι δεν έχει καλά όργανα το γυμναστήριο και δεν μπορούν να φτιαχτούν , η δεν είναι ολυμπιακά τα κιλα , τότε πχ τροχαλίες με κιλά ενσωματωμένα σπάνια να έβρισκες , οι περισσότερες ήταν με δίσκους που φόρτωνες σε μια βάση και την άσκηση σταυρό για πλάτη δεν την κάναμε γιατι πιάνει καλύτερα αλλα γιατι δεν είχαμε και άλλη για κωπηλατική  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

το νικε το πόδι πρέπει να είναι του ανηψιού μου η μπορεί και του γιού μου

----------


## Dinosaure

Ηλία, δεν πιστεύω οι τροχαλίες να ήτανε κάπως έτσι

οι λαβές κάπως έτσι

και τα μηχανήματα για πόδια, έτσι ακριβώς....

Ε;;;;;

----------


## Dinosaure

Αφού με έκανες να παριστάνω το φωτογράφο, στις 10 και είκοσι τη νύχτα, ....... χαλάλι σου φίλε...... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

Ελπίζω να μη "χάλασα" τη σελίδα με αυτά που ανέβασα, μα....νομίζω πως ιστορία του αθλήματος είναι κι αυτά..........

Εννοείται, οτιδήποτε ανεβάζω που οι διαχειριστές κρίνουν πως δεν έχει θέση στη σελίδα αυτή, το κατεβάζουν ελεύθερα... Χωρίς καμιά παρεξήγηση.

----------


## beefmeup

> Ηλία, δεν πιστεύω οι τροχαλίες να ήτανε κάπως έτσι


αυτη η φοτο μου θυμιζει τις παλιες τροχαλιες που εχει ο κ.Μπουρναζος στο γυμναστηριο του... :05. Biceps:

----------


## Dinosaure

Beefmeup, συνομήλικες πρέπει να είναι, αν όχι και αγορασμένες και από το ίδιο κατάστημα, της εποχής εκείνης....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενοείτε δεινόσαυρε πως τέτοιες ήταν , αυτες ενοούσα λέγοντας δίσκους βάζαμε και μάλιστα μερικές ούτε κάν κάτω στο πάτωμα δεν πατούσαν , με ούπα βιδωμένες σε καμια κολώνα του γυμναστηρίου ήταν , πρωτόγονα μέσα τελείως

----------


## Dinosaure

Όπως βλέπεις, τα πάντα μπορεί να ανακαλύψει κανείς, όταν ψάχνει μέσα στη νύχτα στη φωλιά του δεινόσαυρου...... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

Πρωτόγονα - πρωτόγονα, φίλε Ηλία αλλά....κόβοντας συρματόσκοινα σε τέτοιες τροχαλίες, ανεβαίναμε στη σκηνή του Μρ. Ελλάς.....
Εκείνη η χαμηλή του Αλέκου του Σιατραβάνη.... Και δε φτάνει που έκοβα το συρματόσκοινο, τον ζάλιζα κι από πάνω μετά τον άνθρωπο, αν την αμέσως επόμενη ημέρα δεν το έβρισκα αλλαγμένο... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## ελμερ

ειναι πολυ ομορφα ολα αυτα ,οι φωτογραφιες οι ιστοριες....δειχνουν τη θεληση μιας αλλης εποχης,χωρις τα σημερινα μεσα.....εγω ειμαι πολυ μικροτερος σας (33 γαρ... :01. Smile:   αλλα μου θυμησατε το δικο μου ξεκινημα....με ενα δανεικο βιβλιο γυμναστικης του frank zane με τιτλο "σουπερ σωματα σε 12 βδομαδες τομος 1 και 2" ενα αλτηρακι με δυο πεντακιλους και δυο δυομισακιλους δισκους και πολυ θεληση ξεκινησα.....πριν 17 χρονια ...(αλλο αν τα παρατησα μετα το μικροβιο το κολλησα  :01. Smile: )  σας ευχαριστω που κανατε ομορφο το βραδυ μου ..... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## gym

> ΣΩΣΤΟΣ ...!!!!!, Ηλία....... *Όπως και ο gym λέει, ό,τι άλλο βρεις σε....ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο, θα χαρούμε πολύ να το δούμε......*Τώρα, κάνει νέα καριέρα η παλιά σου μπάρα, ε;;;   
> 
> 
> *gym.....φαντάρος είσαι;;;;; Έτσι εξηγείται η ... αντίστροφη μέτρηση;;;*




ε....χιχι...κυριε δεινοσαυρε...κοπελα ειμαι!χαχα...απλα ειμαι γερμανια και σε τοσες μερες ερχομαι πατριδα και τις μετραω!γενικα εμενα θα με δειτε να μετραω συχνα! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dinosaure

Παιδιά, μια και αναφερθήκατε......
η PROVITA ήταν χλιδή...!!
Το σκεύασμα που ακολουθεί, το είχε δοκιμάσει κανείς, ώστε να διασταυρώσει την εμπειρία του, με την .... τραυματική δική μου;;;

Η συγκεκριμένη συσκευασία, όπως βλέπετε πιο κάτω, έληγε τον Οκτώβρη του 1987...

Αντίθετα, στο άλλο άκρο, αυτό που ακολουθεί θεωρώ πως ήταν το καλύτερο - ποιοτικότερο σκεύασμα, που κυκλοφορούσε στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του ¨80... 

Ένας εξαιρετικός συνδυασμός μεμονωμένων αμινοξέων σε διαφορετικά χάπια, που τα έπαιρνες με καθορισμένο τρόπο και, επιπλέον, ένα εξαιρετικός συνδυασμός αμινοξέων σε υγρή μορφή, το Likuamino. Μιλάμε πως, το εργαλείο ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ.
Ειδικά αυτά τα υγρά αμινοξέα.... Είχαν τέτοια επιτυχία που, απ¨ό,τι θυμάμαι, κυκλοφόρησαν και εκτός πακέτου...
Θυμάμαι, με έβλεπε ο φίλος ο Μόκας σε προπόνηση με λήψη αυτών των υγρών αμινοξέων, και δεν πίστευε πως ήταν το μόνο συμπλήρωμα  - βοήθημα γενικά, που έπαιρνα. Ειδικά σε μεταβολισμούς σαν τον δικό μου, που ότι έτρωγα ή έπινα, σε μια ώρα φαινόταν επάνω μου, ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ...
Γι΄αυτό, και αυτή η τιμή...

11 χιλιάρικα, παιδιά, ήτανε ΠΟΛΛΑ εκείνη την εποχή.... 
Τις καθημερινές δουλειά στο γυμναστήριο και, την Κυριακή, καθάρισμα....για να βγούνε τα αμινοξέα.....
Και, όταν δε φτάνανε, τα πρωινά κουβάλημα....ό,τι μπορεί να κουβαληθεί... Από έπιπλα και ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, μέχρι μπιλιάρδα και φλιπεράκια....
Κανένα έλεος για τον εαυτό μας.... Γιατί, όπως έλεγε και το ρητό στον τοίχο του "σιδεράδικου" του Σιατραβάνη, δίπλα στο squat (καθόλου τυχαία η θέση....) 
No pain No gain... Στην καθημερινότητά μας, βέβαια, κάποια παιδιά το είχαμε διαμορφώσει λίγο διαφορετικά, και το θυμόμασταν πριν από τα βαριά σετ, ειδικά πριν τα 240ρια squat, τα 180ρια άρση θανάτου κλπ...., με 75 κιλά σωματικό βάρος
Ή ΣΤΟ ΒΑΘΡΟ, Ή ΣΤΟΝ ΤΑΦΟ....
Πόρωση μέχρι αυτοκαταστροφής.....
Σε μηχάνημα με ενσωματωμένα βάρη, παρεμπιπτόντως, ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΣΤΑΝ να καθίσουμε.....

----------


## gym

εχω μεινει σπιτσλες που λεω κ εγω....πωπωπωπω...αυτα ειναι!κ αλλες φωτο κ αλλες φωτο κυριε δεινοσαυρε...!
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Dinosaure

Ναι αλλά.....θα ξεχνιέσαι με τις φωτό και, τελικά, δε θα προλάβεις να ετοιμάσεις τις βαλίτσες σου....
Σε μισή ώρα, δε θα έχουν απομείνει παρά μόνο ... 13 και σήμερα.....  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

> Ναι αλλά.....θα ξεχνιέσαι με τις φωτό και, τελικά, δε θα προλάβεις να ετοιμάσεις τις βαλίτσες σου....
> Σε μισή ώρα, δε θα έχουν απομείνει παρά μόνο ... 13 και σήμερα.....


ειναι ηδη ετοιμα ολα και αυριο ερχεται κ φορτηγο...εγω με μια τσαντουλα φευγω κυρια...οποτε εχω χρονο για φωτο...13 κ σημερα λοιπον!
κ περιμενουμε φωτο κ απο εσας... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

την πρωτείνη αυτη δεν την δοκίμασα αλλα το άλλο το αναμπολικ το έπαιρνα και μόνο με το μυαλό και επι της ουσίας με έκανε δουλειά , όπως τότε κυκλοφορούσαν συμπληρώματα με πιασάρικους τίτλους , όπως anabolik mega pak .
αλλα γενικα τα συμπληρωματα ήταν ακριβα και δεν υπήρχε μεγάλη κατανάλωση όπως τωρα απο αθλητές , θυμάμε έπαιρνα πρωτείνη αυτη την προβίτα και νόμιζα παίρνω κανένα φάρμακο και έλεγα λές να έβαλα παραπάνω δόση και να πάθω τίποτε , βλέπετε δεν υπήρχαν γνώσεις στο αντικείμενο και ενημέρωση , οπότε λογικό ήταν αυτη η απορία και μόνο απο την ανθυποβολή πρηζόμασταν και ανεβαίναμε σε δύναμη .

εγω θυμάμε είχα βρεί την λύση με το οικονομικό στα συμπληρώματα έπαιρνα αυτα που κόντευαν να λήξουν η ήδη είχαν λήξει σε μισή τιμή και δεν έπαθα ποτε κάτι γιατι δεν σημαίνει αν το προιόν έχει διατηρηθεί σωστά μετα την ημερομηνία λήξης έχει χαλάσει , απλα δεν μπορεί να το πουλήσει ο άλλος , έτσι ήταν μια ευκαιρία 

η κάτι πρωτείνες  milk and egg , τούμπανα γινόμασταν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

επίσης θυμάμε κατι μπουκαλάκια αμινοξέα γουάιντερ , πολύ καλα αλλα απο γεύση λές και πέρναμε φαρμάκι , δεν πινόταν με τίποτε αλλα μπρός τα κάλη τι είν ο πόνος 

θα είχα και γω πολλα άδεια κουτια απο παλιές πρωτείνες , αλλα τα έκανε τότε γλάστρες η μάνα μου και έβαζε λουλούδια και σάπισαν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dinosaure

Τα υγρά αμινοξέα Weider τα έπαιρνα, Ηλία... Σαν σιρόπι αντιβίωση ήταν....
Πάντως, τα Αντίστοιχα τα Davina, μου δούλευαν καλύτερα.... 
Λέμε τώρα :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

Και milk and egg........ Βεβαίως...... αν είχαμε λίγο μυαλό, θα τρώγαμε καμιά ... φρουτόκρεμα παιδική... Καλύτερη δουλειά θα έκανε απ¨αυτά......... 
Όπως έλεγε και ο συχωρεμένος ο Σπυράκος..... "θα τα κόψουμε όλα και θα αρχίσουμε ....MILUPA".... Χαχαχαχαχαχα...... Καλή του ώρα, εκεί που είναι.....

Η ουσία, είναι αυτή που είπες.... Αυθυποβολή, που μας ωθούσε σε ακόμα σκληρότερη προπόνηση...

Polyneikos... O Άγγελος ο Πηττάς, δεν είχε ένα γυμναστήριο στο Περιστέρι;;;; Καλά δε θυμάμαι;;;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλία .... ομολογώ πως την πατέντα να παίρνω ... ληγμένα, δεν την είχα  σκεφθεί τότε.... Τα τελευταία χρόνια, κατάλαβα πως, εκτός του  οικονομικού παράγοντα, είναι και τα αποτελέσματα καλύτερα. Γενικά  μιλώντας, όχι για συμπληρώματα


πάντως αυτο επικρατεί ακόμη και σήμερα , δεν λένε καμια φορα ληγμένα πέρνει αυτός?  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: , μόνο που εκείνα δεν με πείραζαν καθόλου μια χαρα ήταν και μάλιστα φτηνά , ειδικα εκείνη την περίοδο που εκτός του ότι έκανα πρωταθλητισμό , παράλληλα δούλευα σε μηχανουργείο τουλάχιστον 10-12 ώρες την μέρα , οπότε και οι απαιτήσεις ήταν αυξημένες  σε θρεπτικα συστατικα .

απλα αυτα τα λεμε όχι για να κλαιγόμαστε για το πως είμασταν τότε , γιατι πιστεύω η μιζέρια δεν ταιριάζει σε ενα ββερ , αλλα να τονίσουμε την διαφορετικότητα και να καταλάβουν οι νέοι πως τα ράσα δεν κάνουν τον παπά , δηλαδή όταν έχεις όρεξη και γνώσεις μπορεί να γυμνάζεσαι σε μια αποθήκη με τα απαραίτητα και να φτιάξεις πολυ καλό σώμα και άλλος στα χλιδάτα γυμναστήρια να πετάει αετό .

αλλα αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαστε κατα της εξέλιξης και του εκσυγχρονησμού , αλλα επι της ουσίας όχι μόνο φρου φρού κι αρώματα , απλά τότε έτσι ήταν τα πράματα 
και όταν κάποιος ζήσει τέτοιες καταστάσεις μαθαίνει να εκτιμάει καλλύτερα κάποια πράγματα 
και κάτι ακόμη να πω που ήταν ενα δικό μας μότο που το λέγαμε με τον αργύρη τον τσοπουρίδη , ότι για να κάνεις μυς και να γίνεις ββερ , χρειάζετε και λίγο έως πολύ τρέλα , αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να ασχοληθείς με αυτό το άθλημα που είναι τρόπος ζωής γενικότερα και ποτε δεν θέλαμε να μας λυπούνται να λένε δηλαδή τι ζόρι τραβάνε αυτοί οι καημένοι , αλλα να μας ζηλεύουν .με την καλή ένοια 
χωρίς καλη ψυχολογία και διάθεση οι μυς δεν μεγαλώνουν και η προπόνηση θα φαντάζει καταναγκαστικά έργα 
θυμάμε χαρακτηριστικα ενας χοντρός που είχε έρθει στο γυμναστήριο και ο μπαμπάς του με έλεγε , βάλτον να γίνει άνθρωπος που όλα τα έχει(απο χρήμα) αλλα δεν κάνει τίποτε, να χάσει σαβούρα και μου έλεγε αυτο το παιδί , σας λυπάμε που αφιερώνετε την ζωή σας στην γυμναστική .
και του λέω τα μπέρδεψες , ανάποδα έπρεπε να το πείς την γυμναστική αφιερώνουμε για την ζωή μας , δές το σαν μια επένδυση για την υγεία 
και ειδικα σε μένα δεν έπρεπε να το πείς αυτο αφού τότε κάθε μέρα και σε ταβέρνες θα πηγαίναμε και δεν γινόμασταν αντικοινωνικοί , αφού αν θές και κοινωνικός γίνεσαι και σωστα μπορείς να φάς .

πάντως αν και πολλα χρόνια πρίν οι αθλητές που βάζουμε φώτο τους είχαν αρκετή μυικότητα και πολυ καλή αρμονία στα σώματά τους , παρ όλο που δεν υπήρχαν τα μέσα που υπάρχουν σήμερα , αλλα τα εφόδια ήταν η όρεξη και η δουλεια , αργότερα με την εξέλιξη κατάλαβαν και καταλάβαμε πως έπρεπε να γίνουν κάποιες περικοπές γιατι συνήθως σε μάς ιδιαίτερα που γνωρίζω η προπόνηση άγγιζε την υπερβολή , απλα γιατι δεν υπήρχαν γνώσεις και πειραματιζόμασταν , μέχρι να καταλήξουμε σε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα

----------


## Dinosaure

Ηλία, όπως το λες είναι... 

Καλές οι αλλαγές και οι εκσυγχρονισμοί, αλλά να έχουν λόγο που γίνονται, νόημα και αποτέλεσμα. Όχι χωρίς περιεχόμενο...

Και, βέβαια, για να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με οτιδήποτε, όταν μάλιστα αυτό απαιτεί κόπο και προσπάθεια μεγάλη, πρέπει να το αγαπάει....

Όπως εμείς ωφεληθήκαμε από την εμπειρία των παλιότερων και, αφού προσθέσαμε το δικό μας λιθαράκι στο οικοδόμημα, το παραδώσαμε στους νεώτερους, περιμένουμε κι εκείνοι να το αγαπήσουν, να το σεβαστούν και να το πάνε λίγο πιο πέρα ακόμα...

Πάντως, όπως σε όλα τα θέματα, πιστεύω πως και στο άθλημα αυτό η αλήθεια, βρίσκεται στην απλότητα... Και στη διατήρηση του μέτρου.
Όσον αφορά στο δεύτερο...είναι αλήθεια πως εμείς πολλές φορές το χάναμε. Είμασταν μια γενιά με ΠΑΘΟΣ, για ό,τι καταπιανόμασταν.... Από τα σπορ, μέχρι τα ... κορίτσια. Από τις μηχανές, μέχρι τη δουλειά μας. Και σε όλα τα άλλα θέματα. Δε θα μπορούσε να αποτελεί εξαίρεση το άθλημα, που τόσα επενδύσαμε σε αυτό.... 
Τα αποτελέσματα των ακροτήτων, τόσο στην προπόνηση όσο και στην υπερδιατροφή, δεν ήταν πάντα θετικά. Τραυματισμοί, υπερκοπώσεις, επιβάρυνση του πεπτικού και άλλες ανεπιθύμητες επιπτώσεις. 

Τώρα πια, βλέπω μια γενική χλιαρότητα.....

Τουλάχιστο, όμως, τηρήσαμε τον κανόνα της απλότητας. Στη διατροφή και στην προπόνηση. Όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια, τόσο πιο πολύ κόσμο βλέπω...χαμένο στην προπόνηση - κατά το χαμένο στη μετάφραση.....
Τα πράγματα είναι τόσο απλά.... Για να μεγαλώσει ένας μυς, απαιτούνται δύο πράγματα.
Κίνητρο και μέσο.

Το μέσο, είναι τα αμινοξέα, που είτε έτοιμα θα του τα δώσεις είτε θα τα προσλάβει από τις σύνθετες πρωτεiνούχες τροφές. Για να πραγματοποιηθεί η χημική διεργασία, του προσφέρεις και τους απαραίτητους καταλύτες, που είναι οι βιταμίνες. Πάλι είτε από τροφές είτε από συμπληρώματα. Τέλος, υδατάνθρακες για να έχει ενέργεια, καύσιμο... Αυτό είναι όλο...

Όσον αφορά στο κίνητρο, είναι η αυξανόμενες απαιτήσεις. Γι¨αυτό μιλάμε για προοδευτική άσκηση με βάρη. Αυξάνεις τα κιλά, αργά προοδευτικά και προσεκτικά, και οι μυικές ίνες αναγκάζονται να μεγαλώσουν σε μέγεθος για να ανταποκριθούνε...
Και πάλι, αυτό είναι όλο....

Έχεις μια μυική ομάδα. Τους θωρακικούς για παράδειγμα. Θέλεις να τους μεγαλώσεις. Είναι πολύ απλό. Κάνεις το ζεσταματάκι σου. Μετά, μια βαριά άσκηση για την επάνω δέσμη των θωρακικών, στον επικλινή. Αυτό είναι και το κυριότερο. Η βαρύτητα, θα φροντίσει για το γενικότερο γέμισμα του στήθους... Μετά, μια βαριά άσκηση για τη μεσαία δέσμη, στον οριζόντιο. Τέλος.
Tώρα, ανάλογα την ηλικία και τις ανάγκες, αν υπάρχει ανάγκη αλλά και δυνατότητα να αυξηθεί περαιτέρω το μέγεθος του θωρακικού κλωβού, κάνουμε και ένα pull over...
Δε χρειάζεται τίποτε άλλο...

Ένας προχωρημένος, σε αγωνιστικό επίπεδο αθλητής, θα δει τις ανάγκες του. Θέλει λίγο γέμισμα στο εσωτερικό;; Θα προσθέσει μια ανάλογη άσκηση, όπως ανοίγματα αλτήρων.
Θέλει λίγο "καθάρισμα" κάτω;; Θα προσθέσει μια άσκηση στον κατακλινή. 
"Κόλλησε";;;Θα αντικαταστήσει μια άσκηση, πχ. τις πιέσεις στον επικλινή με μπάρα, με κάποια άλλη, όπως τις πιέσεις με αλτήρες με περιστροφή, για να ξαφνιάσει το μυ και να ξεφύγει από το "βάλτωμα"....
Χρειάζεται γράμμωση;; Θα καθαρίσει τη διατροφή του. Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα τη θεωρία των ΠΑΡΑ πολλών επαναλήψεων για γράμμωση... Άντε, αν στον όγκο κάνεις πυραμίδες ή -και- μερικά 6ρια σετάκια, στη γράμμωση να τα κάνεις όλα 8ρια...
Οι μύες, υπάρχουν. Για να φανούνε, δώχνεις λίπος και νερό. Αυτό είναι θέμα διατροφής. Τόσο απλά...

Τώρα, μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις, τι ζητάνε κάτι άνθρωποι, που δεν έχουνε ουσιαστικά κάνει τίποτε -ούτε και πρόκειται, όπως το πάνε...- στο άθλημα και, μπαίνοντας στο γυμναστήριο, κάθονται σε .... 8 διαφορετικά μηχανήματα, μονάχα για το στήθος;;;;
Να φορμάρουνε και να τελειοποιήσουν αισθητικά τον όγκο, που δεν έχουνε;;;
Αν δεν επικεντρωθούνε σε δυο - τρεις βασικές ασκήσεις, πώς θα αποκτήσουνε την ικανότητα να ανεβάσουνε κιλά σε αυτές, ώστε να αναγκαστούνε οι μυικές ίνες να αυξήσουνε το μέγεθός τους;;;;
Απλά, κουράζουνε μια -εντελώς ανέτοιμη γι¨αυτό, μάλιστα...- μυική ομάδα, με καμιά δεκαριά διαφορετικές ασκήσεις και μηχανήματα, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Για να τη γυμνάσουνε από πολλές γωνίες, λένε.... 
Αν είναι δυνατόν.... Οι..... βετεράνοι.....!!!!!

Μένουνε 2-3 ώρες στο γυμναστήριο, δεν κάνουνε τίποτε και ...φεύγουνε. Μετά από κανα 8μηνο, απογοητεύονται και τα παρατάνε... Φυσικό και αναπόφευκτο.....
Και, όσο γεμίζουνε τα γυμναστήρια με μηχανήματα που τα κοιτάς και δε μπορείς να καταλάβεις ποιες μυικές ομάδες γυμνάζουν, τόσο ο κόσμος χάνεται μέσα εκει....

Ίσως είμαι έξω από το σύγχρονο κλίμα, όπως και σε πολλά άλλα θέματα.... Αλλά, δεινόσαυρος γαρ.......

----------


## gym

πωπωπωπωπ....διαβαζω πραγματικα με πολλη προσοχη τα ποστ σας και του ηλια και τα δικα σας...πραγματικα ποστ με μεγαλη αξια για μενα....μεσα απο την εμπειρια των παλιων! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

απλα και βασικα πραγματακια που πολλοι τα ξεχναμε στις προπονησεις μας.... :01. Wink:

----------


## GREEK POWER

just like that !!! H αβασταχτη ελαφροτητα του απλου........... :03. Awesome:

----------


## Dinosaure

Δες λοιπόν, Γιώργο, έναν ακόμα σημαντικό Έλληνα αθλητή της δεκαετίας του ¨70. 
Τον Πάρη τον Αθανασίου, από τη Νίκαια. Εδώ, στο Μρ. Ελλάς της IFBB του 1979, όπου πέρδισε τη δεύτερη θέση στα μεσαία κιλά, με πρώτο τον εξαιρετικό Δημήτρη Γκιουλέα....

Να θυμήσουμε πως, στον ίδιο αγώνα, το γενικό τίτλο πήρε ο Σπύρος ο Μπουρνάζος, ενώ την πρώτη θέση στην ενιαία κατηγορία εφήβων κέρδισε ο αδερφός του, ο Κώστας ο Μπουρνάζος....

----------


## Dinosaure

Επίσης σε φωτογράφιση εκτός αγώνα, δεύτερος στα βαρέα κιλά του Μρ. Ελλάς IFBB 1979, μετά τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, ο Θόδωρος Τσουκαλίδης.

Και, ακολουθεί, ο τρίτος στα βαρέα κιλά του ίδιου αγώνα, ο Κωνσταντίνος Τσαμίλης. Επίσης εξαιρετικό σχήμα, επίσης σε εκτός αγώνα - σκηνής   φωτογράφιση... Κατά τη συνήθειά μου..!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Aραγε ποσες πρωτεινες ειχε ο γκοτζιλας μεσα στη κουραμανα ???


ο γκοτζίλας είχε την τιμητική του στο στρατό αλλα και η  γαλέτα που και στο νερό για μέρες να την άφηνες δεν μαλάκωνε με τίποτε , ούτε καρατέκας δεν μπορούσε να την σπάσει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dinosaure

Ηλία.....φαντάζομαι δεν έχει μια, αλλά ... πολλές άκρες... Γι¨αυτό, αν δεν τοποθετηθεί ο ίδιος, μεγάλη κουβέντα δε λέω..!  :01. Wink:  :01. Smile: 

Υποθέτω, θα σου αρέσουν και αυτές που ακολούθησαν.... Μου αρέσει να είναι εκτός αγώνων, επειδή θεωρώ πως αποδίδουν περισσότερο και τη γενική εικόνα μιας ολόκληρης εποχής.....

----------


## GREEK POWER

> ο γκοτζίλας είχε την τιμητική του στο στρατό αλλα και η  γαλέτα που και στο νερό για μέρες να την άφηνες δεν μαλάκωνε με τίποτε , ούτε καρατέκας δεν μπορούσε να την σπάσει


Ποσο λιγη σημασια ειχαν ομως αυτα οταν πειναγες................. :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dinosaure

GREEK POWER, να σου πω πως, την εποχή εκείνη, και bodybuilding πεινασμένοι κάναμε.... Όπως έλεγε ο Γιάννης ο Κούκος "γίναμε bodybuilders με φασολάδα..." 
Το κακό είναι, πως δεν υπήρχε πάντα κι αυτή... Όποιος θέλει το πιστεύει, όποιος θέλει όχι... Πάντως, έχω φτάσει να κάνω προετοιμασία για το Μρ. Ελλάς, με διατροφικό σχήμα τον τρίτο μήνα πριν τον αγώνα: Μια φρατζόλα ψωμί με λίγες πατάτες τηγανιτές μέσα σε αυτή και τρία λίτρα γάλα. Αυτό, χωρισμένο στα τρία, αποτελούσε το πρωινό, το μεσημεριανό και το βραδινό.....
Τους δύο τελευταίους μήνες, ευτυχώς, μπήκε και λίγο κοτόπουλο στη διατροφή.....
Πέρναγα από εστιατόριο και ... κόλλαγα τα μούτρα στη τζαμαρία....... Χόρταινα με τη ... μυρωδιά. 
Όσο έφταναν τα κουπόνια της σχολής, έτρωγα σε εστιατόριο του Αγ. Παντελεήμονα Αχαρνών που, γνωστός - γείτονας αστυνομικός, μου έλεγε πως είμαι τρελός που τρώω εκεί, επειδή τον είχανε πιάσει επανειλημμένα με σάπιες προμήθειες στο υπόγειο.... Αλλά, μόνο αυτός στην περιοχή δεχότανε τα κουπόνια... Φυσικά, ό,τι φαγητό κι αν παράγγελνες, ήταν ίδιο με όλα τα υπόλοιπα.... Αλλά, όπως κι εσύ είπες, όταν πεινάς.......
Μετά, μας κόψανε και τα κουπόνια... ΤΟΤΕ έπεσε η ΠΕΙΝΑ...
Έχουμε σκουπίσει ... τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα μοκέτας γυμναστηρίων, για να πληρώσουμε το μηνιάτικό μας εκεί και να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε προπόνηση.....
Αλλά, τι τα λέω τώρα... Ποιόν μπορεί να ενδιαφέρουν... Μόνο όσους τα έχουν ζήσει αλλά...αυτοί θυμούνται τη δική τους ταλαιπωρία....
Μπορεί να μη φτάσαμε ως εκεί που θέλαμε ή ως εκεί που έφταναν οι δυνατότητές μας αλλά....τουλάχιστο ξέρουμε μέσα μας, πως αυτό το άθλημα το αγαπήσαμε. Και το αποδείξαμε, με την προσπάθειά μας να το υπηρετήσουμε, παρά τις ΠΟΛΛΕΣ αντιξοότητες....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ποσο λιγη σημασια ειχαν ομως αυτα οταν πειναγες.................


καθόλου σημασία εγω προσωπικα που ήμουν και λαίμαργος δεν καταλάβαινα τίποτε , το έτρωγα με όρεξη :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> καθόλου σημασία εγω προσωπικα που ήμουν και λαίμαργος δεν καταλάβαινα τίποτε , το έτρωγα με όρεξη


Χαχαχα. Εεεεεετσι  και μαλιστα να εχεις δει το παγωμενο σπαλομερι να εχει πεση κατω στο γλυστιασμενο πατωμα και να παιζουν ποδοσφερο πριν μπει στη καζανα και ερθει στη κουραμανα σου .  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sofos

> Επίσης σε φωτογράφιση εκτός αγώνα, δεύτερος στα βαρέα κιλά του Μρ. Ελλάς IFBB 1979, μετά τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, ο Θόδωρος Τσουκαλίδης.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28802


πω πω μεση ολα τα λεφτα  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Dinosaure

Δεν πάει το μυαλό μου, Polyneikos...... Ίσως να μην τον γνωρίζω... Όταν εσύ κρίνεις, αποκάλυψέ το μας.... Περιμένω με ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ενδιαφέρον....

Πάντως, μιας και αναφέρθηκες στη δεκαετία του ¨60, να θυμίσω έναν άνθρωπο που, μαζί με το Βασίλη το Μπουζιάνα, αποτελεί πραγματικά ΠΑΤΕΡΑ του αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα, από το τέλος της δεκαετίας του ...50΄....... Ακόμα κι εγώ, δεν υπήρχα τότε....
Απλά για να κάνουμε την πλάκα μας, το δίνω σαν quiz. Όμως, ο λόγος που αναφέρομαι σε αυτόν, είναι η απόδοση της τιμής που του αξίζει. Και την οποία, ποτέ δεν έλαβε, αφού εξ¨όσων γνωρίζω τουλάχιστο ΠΟΤΕ δεν κατέβηκε σε αγώνες, παρ¨όλο που διέθετε τέτοια σωματική διάπλαση που, εκείνη τουλάχιστο την εποχή, θα τον ανέβαζε πιστεύω σίγουρα στο βάθρο...
Ακολουθούν δύο φωτό του.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα αυτόν ούτε κατα διάνεια να τον βρούμε αφού δεν ήταν και αγωνιστικός , αλλα τον προηγούμενο τον περιτριγυρίζεις , δεν λέω παραπάνω γιατι θα είναι σαν να τον λέω στα ίσια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Οποιος τον βρει αυτον,μικρος-μεγαλος εγω τον παραδεχομαι και θα τον κερασω οταν βρεθουμε,σιγουρη αλλη μια πρόσκληση!!


Eιχα βαλει και εγω πιο παλια μια φωτο του εν λόγω αθλητη σε αυτο το τόπικ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε Ηλία....για το ...περιτριγύρισμα δεν αμφιβάλλω αλλά....έχει μια χαρακτηριστική μύτη βρε φίλε, που ...μονάχα το Γκιουλέα μου θυμίζει..!!!

----------


## gym

δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι αλλα σιγουρα σιγουρααααααα στο προσωπο εδω μοιαζει τον οπα μου,τον γιαννης64!!!!!!οχι δειτε κ πειτε μετα...ιδιος ειναι,.., :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε POLYNEIKOS, τότε δεν ήμουνα στο forum. Αλλιώς, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, θα τον είχα βρει....
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ που τον ήξερες..... Τελικά, τον βρήκε κανείς τότε;;; Ή να θεωρηθεί πως τον βρίσκω εγώ τώρα, οπότε να δικαιούμαι και το έπαθλο;;;;;;;  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
Βρε, ο άλλος μήπως είναι στα πολύ νιάτα του ο Βείσάκης;;;;

----------


## Dinosaure

Πάντως, αν δεν είναι ο Βεϊσάκης, ας τον αποκαλύψετε, Ηλία ή Polyneikos...

Και, μέλη του forum.....πού είστε..... Δεν ξέρω πόσο χρονών δηλώνει πως είναι ο Polyneikos αλλά .... όσο και να λέει, είναι σίγουρα μεγαλύτερος...... ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλύτερος...... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## sofos

> δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι αλλα σιγουρα σιγουρααααααα στο προσωπο εδω μοιαζει τον οπα μου,τον γιαννης64!!!!!!οχι δειτε κ πειτε μετα...ιδιος ειναι,..,


χαχαχαχ πραγματικα ρε τζυμ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dinosaure

Πάντως.....απόψε τους κουρέψαμε - ξυρίσαμε όλους.... Μαλλιά, γένια, μουστάκια.....!!!!  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Φίλε, δε θα τον αναγνώριζα με τίποτε........ Αλλά, τώρα που το λες....... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> Ευχαριστούμε ΠΟΛΥ για τη φωτογραφία Την αποθηκεύω .......
> 
> Τον Πάνο, τον είχανε βρει τότε, τελικά, ή τον αποκάλυψες;;;;;; Εγώ που τον ήξερα, θα πιω μια παγωμένη μπύρα, άμα βρεθώ στα μέρη σου;;;;


Οχι,τον *Πανο Βουρτση* δεν τον είχαν βρει τελικα...Τελικα εμεις οι 2 διακαιουμαστε μια παγωμενη μπύρα όπως λες .Σε περιμενω  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Dinosaure

¨Εκλεισε....    Θα ... αλληλοκεραστούμε!!!!!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  Θα κεράσουμε μια και τον Ηλία..... Είναι πολύ.... ενημερωμένο παιδί!!!  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ναι ρε σείς και γω θέλω μπύρα παγωμένη , αλλα το διευκρινήζω θέλω και ωραία θέα,  κάπου με όμορφες παρουσίες  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 

γι αυτο είπα δεινόσαυρε τον αθλητη που λέγαμε πιο πάνω τον ανέφερες γιατι ανέφερες στο επόμενο πόστ τον μπουζιάνα και γι αυτο είπα καθόμασταν δίπλα στην κρητική επίτροπη σε αγώνες της βαμπα και κατεβαίνει ο γιός του .
απλα σε παλιές φωτο μαυρόασπρες και μετα απο τόσα χρόνια δύσκολα θυμασαι και ξεχωρίζεις :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Εν τω μεταξύ, αγαπητέ Ηλία, νεώτερος είχα ένα πράγμα..... που θυμόμουνα φυσιογνωμίες και ξεχνούσα ονόματα. Τώρα έχω ένα άλλο που, μαζί με τα ονόματα, ξεχνάω και τις φυσιογνωμίες....΄
Όταν θα ακούσετε να με ψάχνει η Νικολούλη, ελπίζω να βοηθήσετε...... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

Ωραία θα είναι, να βρεθούμε οι τρεις μας για καμιά μπυρούλα....  Εσύ θα απολαμβάνεις τη θέα κι εγώ θα αναπολώ.....ιστορίες από την εποχή των δεινοσαύρων, με τη βοήθεια του Polyneikos....!! :08. Toast:

----------


## sofos

> Επίσης σε φωτογράφιση εκτός αγώνα, δεύτερος στα βαρέα κιλά του Μρ. Ελλάς IFBB 1979, μετά τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο, ο Θόδωρος Τσουκαλίδης.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28802


 οτι πρεπει για comparison ειναι χεχε

----------


## Dinosaure

Ας κλείσω την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα, ενημερωτική και γεμάτη  αναμνήσεις βραδιά, με μια αξιόλογη πλάτη, που έχει ανεβεί στην κορυφαία θέση του βάθρου της βαριάς κατηγορίας του Μρ. Ελλάς της IFBB.....πριν πολλά - πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## Dinosaure

sofos  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> οτι πρεπει για comparison ειναι χεχε


 :02. Shock:  Ποσο ειναι 17 -18  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ας κλείσω την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα, ενημερωτική και γεμάτη  αναμνήσεις βραδιά, με μια αξιόλογη πλάτη, που έχει ανεβεί στην κορυφαία θέση του βάθρου της βαριάς κατηγορίας του Μρ. Ελλάς της IFBB.....πριν πολλά - πολλά χρόνια.



o  αθλητης ειναι ο *Κωστας Τρανωρης,*σωστα; :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Έχετε ανεβάσει πολύ τον πήχη κ δυσκολευόμαστε να ακολουθήσουμε.  :01. Neutral: 

Το συγκεκριμένο αθλητή τον θυμαμαι φυσιογνωμικα απο φωτογραφίες, αλλά το όνομα του δε το θυμομουν με τίποτα... 

ΜΒ

----------


## Dinosaure

Polyneikos  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  Είσαι ΑΠΑΙΧΤΟΣ !!!!! Και - επαναλαμβάνω - μεγαλύτερος από όσο δηλώνεις  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

Muscleboss.....καλό για σένα που δεν αναγνωρίζεις τους Nεάτερνταλ...... !!!!!!! Οι ζωντανοί, με τους ζωντανούς... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:   :01. Wink:

----------


## Dinosaure

Από περιέργεια, Polyneikos, αν υπάρχει πρόχειρο το στοιχείο, ποιος είναι ο δεύτερος από αριστερά, που οι γραμμές του προσώπου του και ... τα φρύδια του, με οδήγησαν στον Καρανικόλα;;; 
Επίσης από το πρόσωπο, θυμίζει *ελάχιστα* το Μακ Ντόνω, το Βρετανό αλλά.....υπολείπεται πολύ σωματικά, και σε όγκο και σε "σκληρότητα", σε σχέση με αυτό που γνωρίζω και θυμάμαι για αυτόν τον πολύ μεγάλο αθλητή...  Στη φωτογραφία, τουλάχιστο, φαίνεται λιγότερο ογκώδης ακόμα και από τους τρεις συναθλητές του...... Αναφέρω το Μακ Ντόνω, αν και ελάχιστα του μοιάζει, επειδή κανέναν άλλο αθλητή δε μου θυμίζει με το πολύ χαρακτηριστικό πρόσωπο που διαθέτει αυτός της φωτογραφίας .....

Μια και τον ανέφερα, ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία του σημαντικού Έλληνα πρωταθλητή Καρανικόλα. Αυτή που βρήκα πρόχειρη, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν τον εμφανίζει στην καλύτερη φόρμα του... Την εποχή εκείνη, γύρω στο 80, ο αθλητής ήταν ήδη βετεράνος, με πολλά χρόνια συμμετοχές και επιτυχίες στην ελληνική σκηνή. Σε ηλικία 42 ετών πλέον και κάτοικος Γερμανίας πια....

Μια και είμαστε σε εκείνη την περίοδο και αφού τον θυμηθήκαμε προ ημερών, ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία από τις αγαπημένες μου -εκτός σκηνής- του Λάμπη Αβελκίου, όπου μπορούμε να θαυμάσουμε τον εντυπωσιακό τρικέφαλό του....

Όπως βλέπετε, αξιοποιώ και την ελάχιστη αφορμή, ακόμα και αδιόρατες ομοιότητες σε γραμμές προσώπου ή σε ... φρύδια ( :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: ), ή την αναφορά σε συγκεκριμένες χρονικές περιόδους, για να σκαλίζω τις στάχτες του παρελθόντος.....

----------


## Polyneikos

Τον αθλήτη από τον Πανευρωπαικο,δεν τον γνωριζω φιλε Δεινόσαυρε..
Τον Καρανικόλα η αλήθεια εινια ότι τον εχω προλαβει σε φωτογραφίες  όταν ηταν ηδη βετερανος,αλλα πρεπει να κατεβαινε και στην Γερμανία από τότε,καθως ηταν κατοικος Γερμανίας,εδω καποια guest ειχε κανει και ειχε παιξει σε ελαχιστους ελληνικους αγωνες...
Τελικα όσο ξεθαβουμε θα βρίσκουμε πληροφορίες κα ιφωτογραφίες που θα αγνοουν και οι ίδιοι αθλητες  :08. Turtle: 
Ελπίζω να ειναι σε θεση να τις απολαμβανουν και οι ιδιοι μαζί με μας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Όταν δημιουργηθούν οι "φάκελοι" των αθλητών, που έμαθα πως εσύ (αναπόφευκτα, ποιος άλλος;;;;; !!!!!!!) έχεις αναλάβει, καλό θα ήταν να προσπαθήσουμε να τους εντοπίσουμε και να αποστείλουμε στον καθένα το δικό του..... Θα είναι, πιστεύω, σοκαριστική η εμπειρία γι΄αυτούς....  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:   :01. Wink:  Ο Λάμπης, ας πούμε, αμφιβάλλω αν την έχει δει αυτή........

----------


## Dinosaure

Πάντως, θα πρέπει να πούμε φίλε Polyneikos πως, η συγκέντρωση και παρουσίαση πληροφοριών από τις .... ασπρόμαυρες εκείνες εποχές, την οποία επιχειρούμε, παρουσιάζει σημαντικές δυσκολίες. Μια από τις σοβαρότερες, είναι η ελλιπής - αποσπασματική παρουσίαση πολλών από τους αγώνες εκείνης της εποχής, από τα τότε υπάρχοντα περιοδικά. Καθώς και το συχνότατο φαινόμενο της λανθασμένης αναφοράς των ονομάτων των αθλητών, από τα ίδια έντυπα, ακόμα και στις λίστες αποτελεσμάτων των αγώνων..... 
Αλλά....κάνουμε το καλύτερο δυνατό....!!!! :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:

----------


## Dinosaure

Αγαπητέ giannis64, θερμά ευχαριστώ που μου έλυσες την απορία........ 
Να κι άλλος ένας λόγος, που ποτέ δε γνώρισα αυτόν τον σημαντικό αθλητή.... Μας χώριζαν ...πολλά χιλιόμετρα!!!!!!!! Και μια μικρή χρονική διαφορά....  Οπότε, μπορείς να του χαρίσεις κι αυτή τη φωτογραφία... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  Μαζί με την εκτίμηση και το σεβασμό μας.....

Και, επιστρέφοντας στα ελάχιστα μεταγενέστερα χρόνια -μου-, να ανεβάσω σε επίσης ασυνήθιστες φωτογραφίες - που μάλλον ούτε κι αυτοί οι αθλητές δε θα τις έχουν.... - την νικητήρια τριάδα του Mρ. Ελλάς 1979 της I.F.B.B., στα 70-80 Kgr.
Με τη σειρά κατάταξης στον αγώνα, αρχίζοντας από τον νικητή, είναι οι 

*Γκιουλέας Δημήτρης

*



*Αθανασίου Πάρης

*



και* Χειμώνας Νικόλας

*



Οι φωτογραφίες, είναι λιγάκι παλαιότερες του συγκεκριμένου αγώνα. Λυπάμαι, μονάχα, που δεν τις έχω σε καλύτερη κατάσταση... Τουλάχιστο, το Bodybuilding.gr και το ενδιαφέρον σας γι' αυτές, μου έδωσε ένα κίνητρο να τις διασώσω έστω και τώρα, πριν καταστραφούν εντελώς.........

----------


## Polyneikos

Σταυρόλεξο για δυνατους λύτες:
Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα,πολλα ετη πίσω,δεκαετίες....
Στην φωτογραφία διακρίνεται ο Γιαννης Διακογιαννης σε most muscular,από τους πρωτους του αγωνες,όπου διαγωνιστηκε στην κατηγορία juniors,όπου κερδισε τελικα.
Aριστερα όπως κοιταμε την φωτογραφία υπάρχει ενας αθλητης όπου εχει συμμετασχει σε πολλους αγωνες,πρωταθλητης,εδω βεβαια ειναι σε εφηβικη ηλικια.
Τον αναγνωρίζετε;

----------


## Dinosaure

Να σου πω, αγαπητέ..... Από σωματότυπο, δε φαίνεται τίποτε......
Από πρόσωπο, δε φαίνεται ... σχεδόν τίποτε.... 
Από μια ...... μύτη που βλέπω προφίλ....αμυδρά μου θυμίζει Πιέρο.....
Αν το βρω....πάω να παίξω ΛΟΤΤΟ..!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Να σου πω, αγαπητέ..... Από σωματότυπο, δε φαίνεται τίποτε......
> Από πρόσωπο, δε φαίνεται ... σχεδόν τίποτε.... 
> Από μια ...... μύτη που βλέπω προφίλ....αμυδρά μου θυμίζει Πιέρο.....
> Αν το βρω....πάω να παίξω ΛΟΤΤΟ..!


Tελευταια βοηθεια από το κοινο  :01. Razz: 



Θεωρω οτι το εκανα πολυ πιο ευκολο...Τωρα; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dinosaure

Εγώ δεν τον αναγνωρίζω, Polyneikos. Πρέπει να πρόκειται για το Πανελλήνιο της WABBA, το 1982. Ο Γιάννης, εδώ, πρέπει να είναι στα είκοσί του χρόνια. Ο υπό συζήτηση, μπορεί να είναι και κανένα χρόνο μικρότερος, γύρω στα 19. Δε μου θυμίζει κανέναν μετέπειτα πρωταθλητή που το 82, στα 19 του, θα μπορούσε να είχε αυτή την εικόνα.....

----------


## Polyneikos

Εχει αρκετες συμμετοχες και στην δεκαετια του 80,του 90 αλλα και και μεχρι πρόσφατα,2-3 χρονια... :01. Wink:

----------


## Dinosaure

Τόσο μεγάλη πορεία;;;;;; Οπότε, αδύνατο να μην τον ξέρω. Απλά, δεν τον αναγνωρίζω.... Θα παιδέψω λίγο ακόμα το μυαλό μου..!  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## mens sana

Να μαντέψω...μήπως είναι ο Κοπαρίδης?

----------


## Polyneikos

Oχι παιδια,θα το αφησω λίγο ακομα και μετα θα απαντησω :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αυτος με το περιεργο μαλακι κ γιαλακια,λεγεται καραβεβας.
Πω πω,ποσο πισω με πηγατε.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σταυρόλεξο για δυνατους λύτες:
> Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα,πολλα ετη πίσω,δεκαετίες....
> Στην φωτογραφία διακρίνεται ο Γιαννης Διακογιαννης σε most muscular,από τους πρωτους του αγωνες,όπου διαγωνιστηκε στην κατηγορία juniors,όπου κερδισε τελικα.
> Aριστερα όπως κοιταμε την φωτογραφία υπάρχει ενας αθλητης όπου εχει συμμετασχει σε πολλους αγωνες,πρωταθλητης,εδω βεβαια ειναι σε εφηβικη ηλικια.
> Τον αναγνωρίζετε;





> Tελευταια βοηθεια από το κοινο 
> 
> 
> 
> Θεωρω οτι το εκανα πολυ πιο ευκολο...Τωρα;


1982 οι πρωτες φωτο,27 χρονια μετα,2009 η τελευταια....



*Στελιος Μπουντουλης*.Πολλες παρουσίες και παντα παρων στους αγωνες όλα αυτα τα χρόνια.
Θα επανελθω με φωτογραφίες από όλη την πορεία του. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω κώστα δεν απάντησα γιατι το ήξερα και δεν κάνει , λέω ας το βρεί κανένας άλλος , αν απαντούσα είναι σαν να κλεβω απο εκκλησία , τον στέλιο τον ξέρω καλα απο χρόνια  :08. Toast:

----------


## Dinosaure

Μα, Ηλία....μόνο κάποιος που το ήξερε, όπως εσύ δηλαδή, θα μπορούσε να το πει. Γιατί, αν κάποιος είχε απλά ΄στο μυαλό του εικόνα του αθλητή όπως είναι τα πιο πρόσφατα χρόνια - βλέπε δεύtερη φωτό, όπως κι εγώ δηλαδή, με ΤΙΠΟΤΕ δε θα πήγαινε το μυαλό του   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Εύγε για το κουίζ, Polyneikos !!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dinosaure

Και....άλλη μία καλοκαιρινή! Φυσικά, Δημήτρης Μακρίδης.



Από την εμμονή στο είδος των φωτογραφιών, μάλλον καθίσταται προφανές πως, κάποιος,έχει άμεση ανάγκη διακοπών..... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Kostas95

Τρομερη Δουλεια!!!!!!Μια ερωτηση Μρ.Ελλας το 2001 ποιος ειχε βγει??

----------


## NASSER

> Τρομερη Δουλεια!!!!!!Μια ερωτηση Μρ.Ελλας το 2001 ποιος ειχε βγει??


Ωραια ερωτηση, αλλά θα πρέπει να αναλυθεί σε άλλο θέμα.
Το 2001 είχαμε τέσσερις ομοσπονδίες, που αριθμούσαν πάνω απο τρεις κατηγορίες η κάθε μια και είχαμε τέσσερις γενικους νικητες...

----------


## Kostas95

> Ωραια ερωτηση, αλλά θα πρέπει να αναλυθεί σε άλλο θέμα.
> Το 2001 είχαμε τέσσερις ομοσπονδίες, που αριθμούσαν πάνω απο τρεις κατηγορίες η κάθε μια και είχαμε τέσσερις γενικους νικητες...


Οκ αν μπορεσετε να μου το  απαντησετε σε προσωπικο μυνημα θα το εκτιμουσα..

----------


## TakisV

Απο Πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα ΠΣΑΣΔ 2001 PRESIDENT


ο 3ος απ τα δεξια ηταν ο δικος μου αθλητης Ανδριακοπουλος Νικος (μπλε μαγιο)

Mαλτεζος Χρηστος





> Μια ερωτηση Μρ.Ελλας το 2001 ποιος ειχε βγει??


Επειδη γενικα απ τα δειγματα γραφης σου δειχνεις οτι εισαι "απιστος Θωμας" γνωριζεις τι εννοω, δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να στο εξηγησω, σου επιβεβαιωνω λοιπον μια και ημουν και εγω σ αυτον τον αγωνα με αθλητη που κατεβαζα τοτε, οτι ο Χρηστος Μαλτεζος απ την Πατρα(στου οποιου το γυμναστηριο γυμναζεσαι) ειχε παρει την πρωτη θεση στην κατηγορια του το 2001 για το πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα της ΠΣΑΣΔ ενα προσωρινο παντρεμα ΠΕΣΔ-ΝΑΒΒΑ αν θυμαμε καλα και ακριβως στην απο πανω κατηγορια την +90 την ειχε κερδισει ο Στρατος Αργυρακης.
Διαβαζοντας την ερωτηση σου λοιπον καταλαβα-υπεθεσα οτι επειδη ο Χρηστος σου ειπε οτι το 2001 ειχε παρει το Ελλας οποτε σκεφτηκες να ρωτησεις μηπως και σου λεει ψεματα!!! Σωστα? Αποκλειεται για αλλους λογους να σε ενδιαφερει η συγκεκριμενη εποχη γιατι τοτε θα ησουν 5-6 χρονων.
Ζητω ταπεινα συγνωμη απ τους διαχειρηστες για το off topic αλλα δεν γινοταν να μην απαντησω στον συγκεκριμενο νεαρο γιατι ενω του εχω απαντησει σε πανω απο 100 email αφιλοκερδος σε οτι με ρωτουσε σχετικα με διατροφη, γυμναστικη, γυμναστηρια κλπ, ειδα να ρωταει και να ποσταρει τα ιδια ακριβως ερωτηματα για να δει εαν θα του τα επιβεβαιωσουν τα μελη του φορουμ!!! Θεωρω λοιπον αυτην την τακτικη τελειως λανθασμενη γιατι αφου δεν εχει εμπιστοσυνη σε κανεναν απ οτι φαινεται, γιατι μπαινει στην διαδικασια να στελνει email να ρωταει και αφου του εχει απαντηθει η εκαστοτε απορια, καπακι να την ποσταρει και στο φορουμ? 
Αν περιμενα στα 39 μου να περασω εξετασεις απο εναν 16χρονο αλοιμονο μου.
Αρα οταν δεν υπαρχει εμπιστοσυνη ειναι προτιμοτερο να ποσταρουμε τις αποριες μας στο φορουμ και οχι να ενοχλουμε ατομα με email 
ή π.μ. Αν και το μεγαλυτερο μερος ερωτησεων-αποριων που εχουν σχεση με διατροφη,συμπληρωματα,προγραμματα γυμναστικης κλπ εχουν απαντηθει και καλο θα ειναι οι αρχαριοι να ανατρεχουν στα αναλογα θεματα και να διαβαζουν...πριν ποσταρουν ιδιο ερωτημα.

Ζητω και παλι συγνωμη. Δεν εχω σκοπο να μπω σε καμια αντιπαραθεση απλα εκρινα σωστο να αναφερω αυτο το περιστατικο για ευννοητους λογους
Αν καταπατησα τους κανονες του φορουμ παρακαλω να διαγραφτει το ποστ μου.

----------


## Dinosaure

Χαχαχαχαχα...... Αυτοί οι πιτσιρικάδες..... Πλάκα έχουνε. 
Είναι κάτι τυπάκια στην περιοχή μου, που ρωτάνε τα πάντα. Τόσο για το άθλημα, όσο και για αυτόν, στον οποίο απευθύνονται. Και ... όντως δεν πιστεύουν  και δεν αποδέχονται τίποτε....
Τόσο όσον αφορά στις γενικές γνώσεις προπόνησης - διατροφής - συμπληρωμάτων - προετοιμασίας αγώνων, όσο και στις πληροφορίες που αφορούν στο συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο....
Τους δείχνεις - αφού το ζητήσουνε οι ίδιοι - διπλώματα, μετάλλια, περιοδικά, φωτογραφίες.... και συνεχίζουν να σε κοιτάνε με τη δυσπιστία στο βλέμμα... Και αμφισβητούν τις γνώσεις, που προέκυψαν από τόσες διαδοχικές γενιές, αλλά και από τον προσωπικό μας αγώνα, με κόπο, ιδρώτα, αίμα, έξοδα τεράστια.... Και, τελικά, ό,τι και να τους λες, του κεφαλιού τους κάνουνε....
Και περιμένουν να πάνε και μπροστά.....   Χαχαχαχα...
Θυμάμαι, το σεβασμό και την προσήλωση που πλησιάζαμε εμείς τους δασκάλους μας στο άθλημα, την ευγνωμοσύνη μας για την κάθε λέξη τους, για την κάθε στιγμή που ανάλωναν ασχολούμενοι με εμάς......
Ο tempora, o mores... για να θυμηθώ τον μέγα Κικέρωνα...

Μην παρεξηγηθώ, παιδιά.... Δεν μπαίνω στα "δικά" σας.... Απλά. τα σχόλια που αναρτήθηκαν, συνειρμικά με οδήγησαν σε προσωπικά μου βιώματα, του "τότε" και του "τώρα"........

Και το δικό μου σχόλιο, φυσικά, στη διάθεση των διαχειριστών για την παραμονή ή την απομάκρυνσή του - διαγραφή του....  :01. Wink:   :01. Smile:

----------


## Dinosaure

Ουπς......!!!!!  :01. Unsure:  Ξεχάστηκα, κι άρχισα να αναφέρομαι σε όλους τους συνομηλίκους μου..... Κικέρωνα, Σαίξπηρ....!!!!!!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο ρε δεινόσαυρε , μόλις πιάνεις δουλεια μας τραβάς το ενδιαφέρον με το υλικό που ξεθαβεις , όπως όλα τα αρχαία ανακαλύπτονται απο την σκαπάνη του αρχαιολόγου .
για μας που ζήσαμε την εποχή των δεινοσαύρων αυτο το υλικό είναι ανεκτίμητο , αλλα και για τούς νεότερους πιστεύω.

οι φώτο με τον αργυράκη πολυ καλές και ακόμη εκεί βρισκόταν πρίν την τόπ φόρμα που είχε αργότερα , παρ όλα αυτα ξεχωρίζει και φαίνετε η ποιότητα και το ταλέντο του σαν αθλητής , πού όποτε πετύχαινε φόρμα τέλεια έπαιζε χωρίς αντίπαλο , οι συγκρίσεις ήταν μια τυπική διαδικασία και διακρίνω στην φωτο πολυ καλλούς αθλητες με επίπεδο και περισσότερους μυς απο τον στρατή , απλα ο στράτος είχε το αβαντάζ του καλουπιού του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλτατε...φταίει ο συνδυασμός... Για σκέψου να είναι κάποιος αρχαιολόγος και, ταυτόχρονα, αρχαιολογικό εύρημα - δεινόσαυρος, όπως συμβαίνει με τον υποφαινόμενο........!!!  :01. Wink: 
Χαίρομαι που σε "βλέπω" ξανά. Καιρό είχα, κι αναρωτιόμουν..... Επίσης, έχω χάσει το Muscleboss. Εύχομαι να είναι καλά.... Ας δώσει με ευκαιρία ένα σημείο ζωής....  :01. Smile:   :01. Smile: 
Καλό χειμώνα να έχουμε, παιδιά......

----------


## NASSER

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30777
> Απο Πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα ΠΣΑΣΔ 2001 PRESIDENT
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30778
> ο 3ος απ τα δεξια ηταν ο δικος μου αθλητης Ανδριακοπουλος Νικος (μπλε μαγιο)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30779
> Mαλτεζος Χρηστος
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30780
> 
> ...





> Χαχαχαχαχα...... Αυτοί οι πιτσιρικάδες..... Πλάκα έχουνε. 
> Είναι κάτι τυπάκια στην περιοχή μου, που ρωτάνε τα πάντα. Τόσο για το άθλημα, όσο και για αυτόν, στον οποίο απευθύνονται. Και ... όντως δεν πιστεύουν  και δεν αποδέχονται τίποτε....
> Τόσο όσον αφορά στις γενικές γνώσεις προπόνησης - διατροφής - συμπληρωμάτων - προετοιμασίας αγώνων, όσο και στις πληροφορίες που αφορούν στο συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο....
> Τους δείχνεις - αφού το ζητήσουνε οι ίδιοι - διπλώματα, μετάλλια, περιοδικά, φωτογραφίες.... και συνεχίζουν να σε κοιτάνε με τη δυσπιστία στο βλέμμα... Και αμφισβητούν τις γνώσεις, που προέκυψαν από τόσες διαδοχικές γενιές, αλλά και από τον προσωπικό μας αγώνα, με κόπο, ιδρώτα, αίμα, έξοδα τεράστια.... Και, τελικά, ό,τι και να τους λες, του κεφαλιού τους κάνουνε....
> Και περιμένουν να πάνε και μπροστά.....   Χαχαχαχα...
> Θυμάμαι, το σεβασμό και την προσήλωση που πλησιάζαμε εμείς τους δασκάλους μας στο άθλημα, την ευγνωμοσύνη μας για την κάθε λέξη τους, για την κάθε στιγμή που ανάλωναν ασχολούμενοι με εμάς......
> Ο tempora, o mores... για να θυμηθώ τον μέγα Κικέρωνα...
> 
> Μην παρεξηγηθώ, παιδιά.... Δεν μπαίνω στα "δικά" σας.... Απλά. τα σχόλια που αναρτήθηκαν, συνειρμικά με οδήγησαν σε προσωπικά μου βιώματα, του "τότε" και του "τώρα"........
> ...



Η διατύπωση της άποψης σας είναι τόσο ευγενική και καλοπροαίρετη που μόνο καλοδεχούμενη μπορεί να είναι! Ευχαριστούμε!!!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Dinosaure

:08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 
Νεώτεροι φίλοι μου, έχετε δει ποτέ το mupet show;;; Εκεί, με τα δύο γερόντια που μονίμως τα λένε και πάντα γκρινιάζουνε;;;
"Αυτοί οι σημερινοί νέοι........ Εμείς, στην εποχή μας.......".......  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
Οπότε, να μην μας παρεξηγείτε.... Όπως και πραγματικά δεν το κάνετε... Είναι της ....ηλικίας μας αυτά.....  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:   :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  ;Oπως, και της δικής σας τα "άλλα", αυτά που εμείς οι μεγαλύτεροι περιγράφουμε.... 
Πάντα, σε όλες τις εποχές, έτσι γίνεται.......  :01. Wink: 
Ε, όταν μας ακούτε, όλο και κάτι θα μαθαίνετε... εμείς όλο και θα γκρινιάζουμε, αφού δε μπορούμε να κάνουμε πράγματα που κάναμε κάποτε...
Και ...... η ζωή θα συνεχίζεται...!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dinosaure

Ορίστε.... Αυτή είναι η ζωή, φίλοι μου... Μια σκυταλοδρομία. Η μια γενιά, δίνει τη σκυτάλη στα χέρια της επόμενης.... Και, ακολούθως, εγκαταλείπει το στίβο...
Γιάννης Κούκος...και υιός!!! Στο ημιυπόγειο σιδεράδικο του Γιάννη, Μιχαήλ Βόδα και Ελοποίας. Πίσω, στο 1994...



Περάσαμε κάτι χρόνια κι εκεί μέσα.....σε ακόμα -σημαντικά- παλιότερες εποχές από αυτή της φωτό, φυσικά......

----------


## Muscleboss

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30777
> Απο Πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα ΠΣΑΣΔ 2001 PRESIDENT
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30778
> ο 3ος απ τα δεξια ηταν ο δικος μου αθλητης Ανδριακοπουλος Νικος (μπλε μαγιο)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30779
> Mαλτεζος Χρηστος
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30780
> 
> ...


Τάκη ευχαριστούμε για το ποστ και το φωτογραφικό υλικό 
Δεν είχα δει αυτες τις φωτογραφίες από εκείνο τον αγώνα και έχουν πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TakisV

> μπράβο ρε δεινόσαυρε , μόλις πιάνεις δουλεια μας τραβάς το ενδιαφέρον με το υλικό που ξεθαβεις , όπως όλα τα αρχαία ανακαλύπτονται απο την σκαπάνη του αρχαιολόγου .
> για μας που ζήσαμε την εποχή των δεινοσαύρων αυτο το υλικό είναι ανεκτίμητο , αλλα και για τούς νεότερους πιστεύω.
> 
> οι φώτο με τον αργυράκη πολυ καλές και ακόμη εκεί βρισκόταν πρίν την τόπ φόρμα που είχε αργότερα , παρ όλα αυτα ξεχωρίζει και φαίνετε η ποιότητα και το ταλέντο του σαν αθλητής , πού όποτε πετύχαινε φόρμα τέλεια έπαιζε χωρίς αντίπαλο , οι συγκρίσεις ήταν μια τυπική διαδικασία και διακρίνω στην φωτο πολυ καλλούς αθλητες με επίπεδο και περισσότερους μυς απο τον στρατή , απλα ο στράτος είχε το αβαντάζ του καλουπιού του


Oντως αξιζουν πολλα μπραβο στο δεινοσαυρο γιατι με το ανεκτιμητο υλικο του μας ταξιδευει σε αλλες εποχες πολυ νοσταλγηκες με αθλητες προτυπα για καποιους απο εμας, αθλητες που τους βλεπαμε στις σελιδες του τοτε περιοδικου ΑΘΛΗΤΗ τις οποιες χαζευαμε και περναμε δυναμη για να κανουμε προπονηση.

Επισης πολλα μπραβο αξιζουν και σε εσενα Ηλια που παντα τα ποστ σου διακρινονται απο ειλικρινια και αντικειμενικοτητα...επειδη μετα απο τοση εμπειρια στους αγωνες το ματι σου κοβει πολυ, οντως στον αγωνα αυτον ειχαμε θεμα με τις θεσεις και ηταν η αιτια που επαψα να ασχολουμε με το αγωνιστικο bodybuilding, οντως ο Στρατος ειχε το αβανταζ του καλουπιου αλλα και η ποιοτητα των μυων του οταν παταγε τις ποζες ηταν παρα πολυ καλη και δικαιως πηρε την πρωτη θεση.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι εκεινο που παντα με ενοχλουσε στους αγωνες ειδικα το διαστημα που ημουν κριτης στην ΝΑΒΒΑ ηταν οτι τα αποτελεσματα δεν ηταν παντα αξιοκρατικα παρολο που καποιοι αθλητες ειχαν καταβαλει μεγαλη προσπαθεια για να φτασουν στην καλυτερη φυσικη κατασταση.Φυσικα αυτο το φαινομενο το βλεπουμε σε αγωνες παγκοσμιου επιπεδου και οχι μονο.Οποτε θα μου πεις τι ψαχνεις να βρεις τωρα αφου τα ξερεις...
Το κακο ειναι σε ολο αυτο οτι καποιες φορες βρισκουμε και τον μπελας μας εμεις που κατεβαζουμε καποιους αθλητες λες και βγαζω εγω τα αποτελεσματα.
Εγω το μονο λαθος που εκανα το 1999 στο ΕΛΛΑΣ στο Βολο ηταν οτι εβαλα τον αθλητη μου σε λαθος κατηγορια στην +90 και ενω ηταν για 3αδα στην κατηγορια των 85 κιλων κατεληξε στην 5η θεση γιατι επαιξε σε λαθος κατηγορια, επειδη καποιος μου ειπε να τον βαλω στην +90 επειδη θα πηγεναι καλυτερα.Ο αθλητης μου την ημερα του αγωνα ζυγιζε 85,5 κιλα και να φανταστεις οτι 2 βδομαδες πιο πριν ειχε κερδισει 1η θεση στην κατηγορια των 85 κιλων και το γενικο τιτλο στο ΜR PELOPONNISOS. Επισης ο συγκεκριμενος αγωνας στο Βολο ηταν επεισοδιακος γιατι μας πεταξανε και κατι κυπελα στην μουρη και ο ενας ηταν γνωστος αθλητης, γι αυτο και εγω επαψα να συμμετεχω σαν κριτης αλλα και σαν προπονητης αγωνιστηκων αθλητων γιατι δεν ταιριαζε στον χαρακτηρα μου.

----------


## TakisV

> Τάκη ευχαριστούμε για το ποστ και το φωτογραφικό υλικό 
> Δεν είχα δει αυτες τις φωτογραφίες από εκείνο τον αγώνα και έχουν πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον. 
> 
> ΜΒ


Εγω ευχαριστω Παναγιωτη για την φιλοξενια σας γιατι μεσα απο αυτο το φορουμ αναπολω ομορφες στιγμες μιας αλλης εποχης.Στιγμες που μου φερνουν πραγματικα ανατριχιλα!!! Καποιοι νεοτεροι μπορει να με χαρακτηρισουν γραφικο ή δεν ξερω και εγω τι! Αλλα οι παλιοσειρες καταλαβαινουν πολυ καλα τι νοιωθω.
Πρεπει να αρχισω και εγω να σκαλιζω το φωτογραφικο μου αρχειο γιατι ολο και κατι θα ξετρυπωσω αν και ο δεινοσαυρος μας εχει στειλει αδιαβαστους με ολες αυτες τις σπανιες φωτογραφιες.
Να ειστε ολοι παντα καλα και να συνεχισετε την αψογη λειτουργια του φορουμ μας.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Τέτοιες καταστάσεις, παρατηρούνται συνήθως από ολικές καταστροφές τενόντων, που έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα να συσπάται η μυική ομάδα στο ένα άκρο της, εκεί που ακόμα υπάρχει ο τένοντας που τη συγκρατεί επάνω στο οστό, αφού ο τένοντας που ασκεί την αντίθετη τάση και κρατάει τεντωμένο το μυ, έχει ολικά αποκοπεί. 
> Είναι κάτι που έχουμε δει σε αρκετούς μεγάλους αθλητές, του διεθνούς στερεώματος. 
> Στον ένα τρικέφαλο του Samir Banout, μετά από γροθιά που έριξε σε καβγά οπότε, ο τρικέφαλός του, δεν άντεξε την απότομη έκταση και κόπηκε ο τένοντας "μαζεύοντας" τον τρικέφαλο προς τον ώμο...
> Στο θωρακικό του Johnny Fuller, όπου υπήρχε ένα κενό στον κατά τα άλλα συμπαγή μυ, σαν σκίσιμο...
> Στον ένα δικέφαλο του Tom Platz...
> Φυσικά, μιλάμε για κορυφαίους πρωταθλητές που, με την κατάλληλη ιατρική φροντίδα, εν μέρη αποκαταστάθηκαν, ακόμα και σε εκείνη την εποχή που η ιατρική δεν είχε τις δυνατότητες να αποκαθιστά τέτοια προβλήματα στο βαθμό που σήμερα το κάνει.
> Η αιτία που προκαλούνται αυτές οι ζημιές, δεν είναι απλά τα πολλά κιλά στην προπόνηση. Συνήθως, προαπαιτείται και κάποια ασβεστοποίηση των τενόντων, που μειώνει σημαντικά την ελαστικότητά τους. Αυτή, με τη σειρά της, οφείλεται συχνά σε κατάχρηση ουσιών που αυξάνουν υπερβολικά τα επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης στον οργανισμό, με μια από τις πολλές συνέπειές της την υπερβολική κατακράτηση ασβεστίου.......
> Ωστόσο, στην περίπτωση της φωτογραφίας, το πιθανότερο είναι να πρόκειται για γενετικό πρόβλημα, αφού είναι εξαιρετικά απίθανο να επήλθε ακριβώς η ίδια καταστροφή και στους δύο δικεφάλους με το μηχανισμό που παραπάνω περιγράφηκε....
> Όσο για τον αθλητή στα δεξιά ... είναι προφανές πως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο δεξιό μάτι, πρόβλημα που πιθανότατα έχει να κάνει με τους μύες του βλεφάρου...


Μπραβο για την ενημερωση ,εγω νομιζα οτι κυρια αιτια αυτων των τραυματισμων ηταν τα πολλα κιλα η καποιο αμεσο κτυπημα επανω στον τενοντα .Το ειχα δει αυτο οταν ενας κτυπησε τον φιλο μου στο χερι με τον αγκονατου στο μπασκετ κ του κοπηκε (μαζεψε) ,δεν ξερω ,ο δικεφαλος.

----------


## Dinosaure

Αιτία, αγαπητέ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961, είναι οτιδήποτε προκαλεί ολική ρήξη τένοντα.... Περιέγραψα το μηχανισμό που το προκαλεί στους αθλητές του κόσμου των βαρών... Φυσικά, εννοείται πως, αν με κάποιο τρόπο -πχ-σε εργατικό ατύχημα ή σε τροχαίο - συμβεί άμεσο κτύπημα στον τένοντα, που προκαλέσει ολική ρήξη, το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς......  :01. Smile: 
Πάντως, για τους χειρουργούς ορθοπεδικούς, αυτά πια είναι χειρουργεία ρουτίνας.... Μεγάλη προσοχή μετά, στην αποκατάσταση, χρειάζεται... Σε επίπεδο ξεκούρασης - προοδευτικής επιβάρυνσης, φυσικοθεραπείας κλπ... Και, βεβαίως, στην επιλογή γιατρού......!!!  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Oντως αξιζουν πολλα μπραβο στο δεινοσαυρο γιατι με το ανεκτιμητο υλικο του μας ταξιδευει σε αλλες εποχες πολυ νοσταλγηκες με αθλητες προτυπα για καποιους απο εμας, αθλητες που τους βλεπαμε στις σελιδες του τοτε περιοδικου ΑΘΛΗΤΗ τις οποιες χαζευαμε και περναμε δυναμη για να κανουμε προπονηση.
> 
> Επισης πολλα μπραβο αξιζουν και σε εσενα Ηλια που παντα τα ποστ σου διακρινονται απο ειλικρινια και αντικειμενικοτητα...επειδη μετα απο τοση εμπειρια στους αγωνες το ματι σου κοβει πολυ, οντως στον αγωνα αυτον ειχαμε θεμα με τις θεσεις και ηταν η αιτια που επαψα να ασχολουμε με το αγωνιστικο bodybuilding, οντως ο Στρατος ειχε το αβανταζ του καλουπιου αλλα και η ποιοτητα των μυων του οταν παταγε τις ποζες ηταν παρα πολυ καλη και δικαιως πηρε την πρωτη θεση.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι εκεινο που παντα με ενοχλουσε στους αγωνες ειδικα το διαστημα που ημουν κριτης στην ΝΑΒΒΑ ηταν οτι τα αποτελεσματα δεν ηταν παντα αξιοκρατικα παρολο που καποιοι αθλητες ειχαν καταβαλει μεγαλη προσπαθεια για να φτασουν στην καλυτερη φυσικη κατασταση.Φυσικα αυτο το φαινομενο το βλεπουμε σε αγωνες παγκοσμιου επιπεδου και οχι μονο.Οποτε θα μου πεις τι ψαχνεις να βρεις τωρα αφου τα ξερεις...
> Το κακο ειναι σε ολο αυτο οτι καποιες φορες βρισκουμε και τον μπελας μας εμεις που κατεβαζουμε καποιους αθλητες λες και βγαζω εγω τα αποτελεσματα.
> Εγω το μονο λαθος που εκανα το 1999 στο ΕΛΛΑΣ στο Βολο ηταν οτι εβαλα τον αθλητη μου σε λαθος κατηγορια στην +90 και ενω ηταν για 3αδα στην κατηγορια των 85 κιλων κατεληξε στην 5η θεση γιατι επαιξε σε λαθος κατηγορια, επειδη καποιος μου ειπε να τον βαλω στην +90 επειδη θα πηγεναι καλυτερα.Ο αθλητης μου την ημερα του αγωνα ζυγιζε 85,5 κιλα και να φανταστεις οτι 2 βδομαδες πιο πριν ειχε κερδισει 1η θεση στην κατηγορια των 85 κιλων και το γενικο τιτλο στο ΜR PELOPONNISOS. Επισης ο συγκεκριμενος αγωνας στο Βολο ηταν επεισοδιακος γιατι μας πεταξανε και κατι κυπελα στην μουρη και ο ενας ηταν γνωστος αθλητης, γι αυτο και εγω επαψα να συμμετεχω σαν κριτης αλλα και σαν προπονητης αγωνιστηκων αθλητων γιατι δεν ταιριαζε στον χαρακτηρα μου.


ξέρω πολλες φορές γίνονται λάθη και απο την απειρία μερικών κριτών , αλλα εκείνο που μου την δίνει είναι το στημένο δηλαδή να μου πεί κάποιος βάλε αυτόν η εκείνον , αυτο δεν μου έτυχε η να δώ αλλοίωση αποτελέσματος με δόλο , αλλα λάθη που να βγάζουν μάτια είδα πολλα και γω μια φορα βγήκα δεύτερος ενω αν πέρναμε σημείο σημείο κέρδιζα , αλλα τα έβαλα με τον εαυτό μου γιατι είχα ενα σημείο που δεν ήταν όπως πρέπει επειδη είχα λίγα νερα στην πλάτη , λόγω του ότι κατέβηκα 119 κιλα και λέω καλα να πάθω ας πρόσεχα .

αλλα όταν βλέπω αθλητή να πετάει κύπελο η μετάλειο με το ζόρι κρατιέμαι να μην τον αρπάξω , το θεωρώ μεγάλη ξεφτίλα , κατ αρχήν δεν είναι αντικειμενικό να μιλάει κάποιος για τον εαυτό του και σ αυτο παίζουν ρόλο άσχετοι και παπαγαλάκια που κάνουν ζημια φουσκώνοντας τα μυαλά τους .

και γω όταν κατέβαινα σε αγώνες οι δικοί μου όλοι για πρώτο με είχαν αλλα εγω ήξερα τι να πιστέψω και πατούσα στην γή .

και μια φορα στην πάτρα σε ενα αγώνα με τον στρατή , σιώτη , μαυροδήμο , εγω δεν καθησα κριτης στην κατηγορία του στρατή επειδη ήταν δικός μου και βλέπω τούς κριτες να ξεφυσάνε , λέω τι έγινε ρε παιδια που είναι το πρόβλημα πανεύκολα αποτελέσματα και το πρόβλημα ήταν με τα ονόματα λένε καλα το όνομα θα το βγάλουμε δεύτερο , λέω όχι δεύτερο αλλα και τρίτο αν πρέπει , αλλιώς να μην κάνουμε αγώνες να στελνουμε κατευθείαν τα κύπελα στο σπίτι , θέλω να πω δεν είναι πολλες φορές κατι στημένο αλλα επηρεάζονται οι κριτες απο ονόματα , ενω στο εξωτερικό δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτε πέφτει τσεκούρι , στούς επαγγελματίες βέβαια γίνονται και αδικίες λόγω συμφερόντων εταιριών , αλλα σε μας τωρα το μόνο που εισπράτει ο αθλήτής είναι ηθική ικανοποίηση , μην την στερήσουμε κι αυτή

----------


## Dinosaure

¨Εχουνε γίνει και χειρότερα, καλοί μου φίλοι....
Κατέβηκε φίλος σε αγώνα και ήταν το βάρος του στο μέσο μιας κατηγορίας, ας πούμε 85 kgr. Ο ... πρόεδρος της Ομοσπονδίας της εποχής εκείνης, αποφάσισε να του επιβάλει να συμμετάσχει στην αμέσως προηγούμενη κατηγορία, επειδή στη δική του δεν υπήρχε άλλος αθλητής.... Πράγμα, που του το ανακοίνωσε.....στα αποδυτήρια των αγώνων, την ώρα που του βάζαμε λάδι....
"Ρε παιδιά", τόλμησε να φέρει αντίρρηση, "ο κανονισμός της IFBB λέει τέτοια πράγματα;; Εγώ κοίταξα να πάρω όγκο... Τώρα, πώς θα σταθώ μέσα στους γραμμωμένους; Τι φταίω εγώ αν δεν κατεβήκανε άλλοι;;;"
"Εδώ, δεν είναι IFBB. Είναι δική μας Ομοσπονδία και κάνουμε ό,τι θέλουμε...", τον αποστόμωσε ο ...κ. πρόεδρος...
Έξω, όμως, στην αίθουσα, φαρδιά - πλατειά τα πανό με το σήμα της IFBB και οι φωτογραφίες του Weider, για να έχουν οι αγώνες μας "βαρύτητα" - που μεταφράζεται σε "βάρος" για τις τσέπες μας...
Και, κάτι κοπελίτσες, που συχνότατα δεν είχανε και καμία σχέση με το άθλημα, μια χαρά τις κατεβάζανε οι ίδιοι πρόεδροι μόνες τους, ελλείψει ανταγωνισμού, για να έχει και μια χαριτωμένη πινελιά η βραδιά, πάντα για το καλό της τσέπης μας.....
Κάτι αυτά......κάτι τα άλλα τα ευτράπελα, με τα περιοδικά.... Το απίστευτο "θάψιμο" κάποιων αθλητών, το ανέκδοτο με τα ονόματα... 
Εκείνος ο φίλος, ο Βασίλης ο Ζαχείλας, πρέπει να έχει πάθει ... κρίση ταυτότητας... Ξέρετε, εκείνο το "ποιός είμαι, από πού έρχομαι, πού πάω;;;;"
Ζαχείλας, Ζαχείνας, Τζαχείλας, Τζαχείνας..... Οι τύποι, είναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΙ... Ακόμα και μέσα στο ίδιο τεύχος, έχω δει με περισσότερους από ένα τρόπο γραμμένο το επίθετό του.... Καλά, για το δικό μου, δεν το συζητάω... Δικαιολογούνται όμως...είναι και δύσκολο :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
Άσε εκείνη η ντροπή -εκφράζω πάντα την προσωπική μου άποψη, εννοείται...-της χρηματικής συμμετοχής των αθλητών...
Των ανθρώπων, που προσφέρουν και θυσιάζουν τα πάντα, από χρόνο και υγεία, μέχρι χρήμα και ιδρώτα.... Αυτών, που αποτελούν τη ζωντανή διαφήμιση, το μοχλό κίνησης του αθλήματος, το μηχανισμό προβολής του... Και γεμίζουν οι αίθουσες των ξενοδοχείων, και τρέχει ο κόσμος στα γυμναστήρια "για να γίνει σαν τον ¨τάδε¨", και αγοράζουν οι πελάτες τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής, και δουλεύει στα κόκκινα η ... άσπρη και η μαύρη αγορά, και οι εισαγωγείς προϊόντων, και οι....παραεισαγωγείς "προϊόντων" από Ιταλία και από όπου αλλού δει...και...άντε μην πω άλλα, γιατί διαβάζει και πολύς κόσμος...
Και, αντί να τους κάνουν άγαλμα και να τους πληρώνουν, να καλούνται αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, οι ανταγωνιστικοί αθλητές, να πληρώνουν τη συμμετοχή τους στους αγώνες...Και, φυσικά, το ποσό δεν έχει καμιά σημασία... Ο συμβολισμός της πράξης έχει το μεγάλο πρόβλημα....
Και τόσα, τόσα άλλα............
Ας έχουν χάρη μερικοί, που αγαπάμε το άθλημα. Αλλιώς, θα κλείναμε πολλά "μαγαζάκια", όλων των ειδών... Δεν ξέρω μήπως, για το καλό του αθλήματος, τελικά είναι καλύτερο να το κάνουμε.....
Ας κλείσω ξανά το στόμα μου.....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η πληρωμή συμμετοχής των αθλητών δεν είναι κάτι καινούριο , αλλα κάτι που υπάρχει και σε αναγνωρισμενες ομοσπονδίες ολυμπιακών αθλημάτων , όπως το ταε κβοντο , που το γνωρίζω απο πρώτο χέρι .

αλλα σε μη αναγνωρισμένο ολυμπιακό άθλημα η μη επαγγελματική κατηγορία , το θεωρω και γω τραβηγμένο  να πληρώνουν οι ίδιοι οι αθλητές , αν όμως έχει να προσφέρει η ομοσπονδία και ο τίτλος , τότε μπορεί να ζητηθεί ένα συμβολικό ποσό συμμετοχής , στην ναββα πήγε να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο αλλα δεν συνεχίστηκε , γιατι θεωρήθηκε άδικο για τούς αθλητές 
μην ξεχνάμε μπορούν να έχουν απαιτήσεις οι ομοσπονδίες απο τούς αθλητές , αλλα έχουν και υποχρεώσεις , όπως το ίδιο ισχύει και για τούς αθλητές και ποτε δεν φταίει μόνο η μια πλευρά , ακόμη και η παθητική στάση βαραίνει τους αθλητές .

απο την άλλη όταν ενας αθλητής ανήκει κάπου και ΄στηρίζει μια ομοσπονδία , είναι λογικό να έχει όχι εύνοια σε βάρος άλλων αλλα κάποια διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση και όχι θεωρώντας τον δεδομένο να μην τον υπολογίζουν και να είναι πάντα ο ρηγμένος .

πλάνο και όραμα χρειάζετε για να ακολουθηθεί και όχι να είμαστε ενα σκορποχώρι και να αλλάζουν και να διαφοροποιούνται όλα ανα πάσα στιγμή και επίσης δεδομένο πρέπει να θεωρείτε οι αθλητές να πηγαίνουν σε αγώνες του εξωτερικού με έξοδα της διοργανώτριας ομοσπονδίας , γιατι είναι και αυτο ενα σημαντικό έξοδο και πρέπει να καλύπτετε απο τα έσοδα αν υπάρχουν των ομοσπονδιών .

----------


## TakisV

> ξέρω πολλες φορές γίνονται λάθη και απο την απειρία μερικών κριτών , αλλα εκείνο που μου την δίνει είναι το στημένο δηλαδή να μου πεί κάποιος βάλε αυτόν η εκείνον , αυτο δεν μου έτυχε η να δώ αλλοίωση αποτελέσματος με δόλο , αλλα λάθη που να βγάζουν μάτια είδα πολλα και γω μια φορα βγήκα δεύτερος ενω αν πέρναμε σημείο σημείο κέρδιζα , αλλα τα έβαλα με τον εαυτό μου γιατι είχα ενα σημείο που δεν ήταν όπως πρέπει επειδη είχα λίγα νερα στην πλάτη , λόγω του ότι κατέβηκα 119 κιλα και λέω καλα να πάθω ας πρόσεχα .
> 
> αλλα όταν βλέπω αθλητή να πετάει κύπελο η μετάλειο με το ζόρι κρατιέμαι να μην τον αρπάξω , το θεωρώ μεγάλη ξεφτίλα , κατ αρχήν δεν είναι αντικειμενικό να μιλάει κάποιος για τον εαυτό του και σ αυτο παίζουν ρόλο άσχετοι και παπαγαλάκια που κάνουν ζημια φουσκώνοντας τα μυαλά τους .
> 
> και γω όταν κατέβαινα σε αγώνες οι δικοί μου όλοι για πρώτο με είχαν αλλα εγω ήξερα τι να πιστέψω και πατούσα στην γή .
> 
> και μια φορα στην πάτρα σε ενα αγώνα με τον στρατή , σιώτη , μαυροδήμο , εγω δεν καθησα κριτης στην κατηγορία του στρατή επειδη ήταν δικός μου και βλέπω τούς κριτες να ξεφυσάνε , λέω τι έγινε ρε παιδια που είναι το πρόβλημα πανεύκολα αποτελέσματα και το πρόβλημα ήταν με τα ονόματα λένε καλα το όνομα θα το βγάλουμε δεύτερο , λέω όχι δεύτερο αλλα και τρίτο αν πρέπει , αλλιώς να μην κάνουμε αγώνες να στελνουμε κατευθείαν τα κύπελα στο σπίτι , θέλω να πω δεν είναι πολλες φορές κατι στημένο αλλα επηρεάζονται οι κριτες απο ονόματα , ενω στο εξωτερικό δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτε πέφτει τσεκούρι , στούς επαγγελματίες βέβαια γίνονται και αδικίες λόγω συμφερόντων εταιριών , αλλα σε μας τωρα το μόνο που εισπράτει ο αθλήτής είναι ηθική ικανοποίηση , μην την στερήσουμε κι αυτή


Συμφωνουμε σε ολα αν και ημουν σιγουρος γι αυτο γιατι παρακολουθω καιρο πως και τι γραφεις...αυτο λοιπον με πειραξε και εμενα το στημενο Ηλια μου και δεν εκανα φασαρια στο Βολο γιατι μου το ζητησε ο Ζαχειλας επειδη ειχε διοργανωσει αυτος τους αγωνες και το σεβαστηκα απολυτα.
Δεν γινεται ρε φιλε ο αθλητης σου να ειναι στο οριο της κατηγοριας σφαγμενος και να σου χτυπαει την πλατη ο νταλαβεριτζης της ομοσπονδιας και να σου λεει, οτι κοιτα Τακη επειδη εισαι καλο παιδι και δεν σε εχω βοηθησει ποτε μεχρι ωρας βαλτον στην βαρια κατηγορια για να την κερδισει και να παρει το over all,εκει δεν θα εχει ανταγωνισμο ενω στην 85 εχει πολλους καλους... και εγω σαν καλοπροαιρετος, ευκολοπιστος και ενθουσιασμενος που 2 βδομαδες πριν ειχαμε σαρωσει τις πρωτειες το εκανα γιατι μου ημουν αθωος χωρις ιχνος πονηριας και γιατι πιστευα στον αθλητη μου.Δυστηχως δεν εβαλα την λογικη και κινηθηκα μονο με το συναισθημα.
Τελικα και ο πιο χαζος δεν θα το ρισκαρε αυτο με την κατηγορια γιατι αποκλειεται να τον χτυπαγαν σε αυτην την κατασταση και στο οριο 85.5-86 κιλα.
Οταν ομως το καταλαβα ηταν αργα πλεον αλλα μου απαντηθηκαν τα ερωτηματα οταν ειδα ποια ηταν η 3αδα στα 85 κιλα. 
Ο 1ος και ο 2ος ηταν αθλητες αυτουνου μου μου χτυπαγε την πλατη και με συμβουλευε σε ποια κατηγορια να βαλω τον αθλητη μου.
Οταν φυσικα ανεβηκε η +90 και με δυνατα ονομα του χωρου ειδα οτι ο δικος μου με 85.5 κιλα ηταν αδυνατον να συγκριθει με τα θηρια, εξου και η 5η θεση χαχαχα!!! Ας προσεχα και αν δεν ηξερα ας ρωταγα, κριμα ομως γιατι για να κατεβασω τον αθλητη μου κομματια επαιζα με την υγεια του και ηταν για πολλες ωρες χωρις νερο.
Αυτο Ηλια μου δεν το συγχωρεσα ποτε στον εαυτο που γιατι ο αθλητης μου ειχε δωσει τα παντα για αυτον τον αγωνα και εγω του στερησα ενα ονειρο... γιατι ακουσα το χ ή τον ψ και δεν εκανα αυτο που ηξερα!!!
Αυτο ειναι ενα μελανο σημειο της ζωη μου που ακομα και μετα απο τοσα χρονια οταν το σκεπτομαι με ποναει.
Αυτος ηταν ο βασικος λογος που ξενερωσα με τους αγωνες και ειλικρινα συχαθηκα καποια ατομα...

Και το 2001 που κατεβασα αλλον αθλητη μετα απο πολλα παρακαλετα του, ηξερα και του ειπα οτι θα πρεπει να ημαστε παρα πολυ καλοι για να κερδισουμε την βαρια κατηγορια.
Ο αθλητης κατεβαλε προσπαθεια στην διαρκεια της προετοιμασιας αλλα δεν τον βοηθουσε ιδιαιτερα το καλουπι και το δερμα του, παντως και σε αυτον τον αγωνα ετυχε να εχω μαγνητοφωνημενο γνωστο κριτη που λεει πιαδια ο Πατρινος ειναι για 3αδα θα φαμε ξυλο!!!
Φαντασου οτι στο NOVOTEL ειχα ανεβασει 2 λεωφορια πελατες Πατρινους απ το γυμναστηριο μου να δουν τον αγωνα και ειχαμε δυνατη κερκιδα.Το βιντεο που ακουγεται η χαρακτηριστηκη φωνη του κριτη το τραβαγε μια πιτσιρικα που καθοταν μπροστα απ το τραπεζι των κριτων για να τραβαει τον αγωνα!!! Κουφο ετσι?
Φυσικα ο αθλητης δεν ηταν για 1ος αλλα ουτε για 4ος.
Αυτα λοιπον για την ιστορια περι αγωνων στην Ελλαδα και ουδεμια σχεση εχουν με αγωνες του εξωτερικου γιατι ειχα την τιμη να ειμαι συνοδος του κουμπαρου μου Βαγγελη Φυτρου στο UNIVERSE στην Αγγλια και ειδα την τεραστια διαφορα!!!
Επειδη εχω να δω απο κοντα αγωνα απο το Ελλας του 2001 ευχομαι και ελπιζω να εχουν αλλαξει πολλα πραγματα και να μην προβληματιζονται οι κριτες με τα μεγαλα ονοματα αλλα να κρινουν με αυτο που βλεπουν γιατι ειναι κριμα να αδικητε αθλητης που εχει φτυσει αιμα να βγει σε τελεια κατασταση!!!Καποτε στο REX το 1998 νομιζω, εβγαλαν 1ο αθλητη που ηταν για 3ος 4ος επειδη λεει προετοιμαζοταν για το εσωτερικο σε 2 εβδομαδες και δεν ειχε προλαβει να γραμμωσει και τον δικο μου αθλητη τον εβγαλαν 2ο και ας ηταν γραμμωμενος....ασε εχω ακουσει τα απιθανα στους αγωνες. 
Παντως δεν σας κρυβω οτι οι αγωνες μου εχουν λειψει αλλα εχω υποσχεθει οτι στην Ελλαδα αγωνες δεν προκυτε να παρακολουθησω για ευννοητους λογους...

----------


## Dinosaure

Αρχίσαμε να μιλάμε -για να μη σκάσουμε...!!-και να λέμε αλήθειες που πονάνε, ή η ιδέα μου είναι;;;  :01. Unsure:  
 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Συμφωνουμε σε ολα αν και ημουν σιγουρος γι αυτο γιατι παρακολουθω καιρο πως και τι γραφεις...αυτο λοιπον με πειραξε και εμενα το στημενο Ηλια μου και δεν εκανα φασαρια στο Βολο γιατι μου το ζητησε ο Ζαχειλας επειδη ειχε διοργανωσει αυτος τους αγωνες και το σεβαστηκα απολυτα.
> Δεν γινεται ρε φιλε ο αθλητης σου να ειναι στο οριο της κατηγοριας σφαγμενος και να σου χτυπαει την πλατη ο νταλαβεριτζης της ομοσπονδιας και να σου λεει, οτι κοιτα Τακη επειδη εισαι καλο παιδι και δεν σε εχω βοηθησει ποτε μεχρι ωρας βαλτον στην βαρια κατηγορια για να την κερδισει και να παρει το over all,εκει δεν θα εχει ανταγωνισμο ενω στην 85 εχει πολλους καλους... και εγω σαν καλοπροαιρετος, ευκολοπιστος και ενθουσιασμενος που 2 βδομαδες πριν ειχαμε σαρωσει τις πρωτειες το εκανα γιατι μου ημουν αθωος χωρις ιχνος πονηριας και γιατι πιστευα στον αθλητη μου.Δυστηχως δεν εβαλα την λογικη και κινηθηκα μονο με το συναισθημα.
> Τελικα και ο πιο χαζος δεν θα το ρισκαρε αυτο με την κατηγορια γιατι αποκλειεται να τον χτυπαγαν σε αυτην την κατασταση και στο οριο 85.5-86 κιλα.
> Οταν ομως το καταλαβα ηταν αργα πλεον αλλα μου απαντηθηκαν τα ερωτηματα οταν ειδα ποια ηταν η 3αδα στα 85 κιλα. 
> Ο 1ος και ο 2ος ηταν αθλητες αυτουνου μου μου χτυπαγε την πλατη και με συμβουλευε σε ποια κατηγορια να βαλω τον αθλητη μου.
> Οταν φυσικα ανεβηκε η +90 και με δυνατα ονομα του χωρου ειδα οτι ο δικος μου με 85.5 κιλα ηταν αδυνατον να συγκριθει με τα θηρια, εξου και η 5η θεση χαχαχα!!! Ας προσεχα και αν δεν ηξερα ας ρωταγα, κριμα ομως γιατι για να κατεβασω τον αθλητη μου κομματια επαιζα με την υγεια του και ηταν για πολλες ωρες χωρις νερο.
> Αυτο Ηλια μου δεν το συγχωρεσα ποτε στον εαυτο που γιατι ο αθλητης μου ειχε δωσει τα παντα για αυτον τον αγωνα και εγω του στερησα ενα ονειρο... γιατι ακουσα το χ ή τον ψ και δεν εκανα αυτο που ηξερα!!!
> Αυτο ειναι ενα μελανο σημειο της ζωη μου που ακομα και μετα απο τοσα χρονια οταν το σκεπτομαι με ποναει.
> Αυτος ηταν ο βασικος λογος που ξενερωσα με τους αγωνες και ειλικρινα συχαθηκα καποια ατομα...
> ...


εγω δεν θα μπορούσα ποτε να κάνω κατι τέτοιο πηγαίναμε και σε όποια κατηγορία ανήκε εκεί θα έπαιζε αν είναι ένας σε μια κατηγορία να είναι μόνος του , αλλιώς τι νόημα έχουν οι κατηγορίες .

και όλοι οι κριτές φίλοι να ήταν αν δεν άξιζα δεν θα ήθελα να βγώ , μια φορα μου είπε ένας και φίλος μπορεί και στην πλάκα , ε ηλία ο αγώνας στην καβαλα έγινε ποιός θα έβγαινε πρώτος , αυτο θα το θυμάμε όσο ζώ , λεω δηλαδή δεν άξιζα χάρη με κάναν ? ευτυχώς που στον επόμενο αγώνα που έγινε όχι στην καβάλα αλλα στην λάρισα , ξανακατέβηκε ο ίδιος αθλητής και πάλι κέρδισα και μόνο τότε ησύχασα γιατι είχα την εντύπωση ότι με ευνόησαν .

και αυτα στην ελλάδα συνέβαιναν επειδη δεν υπήρχε παιδεία και στο θέμα σχέσεων κριτών αθλητών να κρατάνε αποστάσεις ασφαλείας και όχι οι κριτες να λένε εγω σε έβαλα πρώτο και να χαιδεύουν αυτια , αλλα οι άλλοι σε ρίξαν , γιατι συμβαίνουν κι αυτα καμια φορά .

και πολλες φορές γι αυτο λεω δεν είναι στημένο αλλα ό άλλος λέει πώς να βάλω τωρα τον ταδε δεύτερο που είναι όνομα, χωρίς να σκευτεί αφού δεν αξίζει , ακόμη και ο στόχος να είναι ο αγώνας του εξωτερικού , μπορεί να κατέβει επειδη έχει δυνατότητες διάκρισης στο εξωτερικό , αλλα στην ελλάδα στον συγκεκριμενο θα πάρει αυτο που πρέπει και αξίζει , δεν είναι ντροπή 

απλα στο εξωτερικό είναι ενα επίπεδο πιο πάνω , να φανταστείς εμένα με έκριναν κριτες που είχαν κρίνει τον σβαρζενεγκερ και άλλους μεγάλους αθλητες , με εμπειρία μεγάλη , αλλα και εκεί γίνονται και μαιμουνιές και αδικίες όταν παίζονται συμφέροντα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αρχίσαμε να μιλάμε -για να μη σκάσουμε...!!-και να λέμε αλήθειες που πονάνε, ή η ιδέα μου είναι;;;


καλό είναι να βγαίνουν πρός τα έξω αυτα που κρατάμε μέσα μας και μας πνίγουν , εφόσον είναι αλήθειες και βιώματα και πρός γνώση και συμμόρφωση :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TakisV

> καλό είναι να βγαίνουν πρός τα έξω αυτα που κρατάμε μέσα μας και μας πνίγουν , εφόσον είναι αλήθειες και βιώματα και πρός γνώση και συμμόρφωση


Οχι φιλε δεινοσαυρε δεν ειναι ιδεα σου ειναι οπως τα λες εσυ και οπως τα λεει ο Ηλιας εχετε εμπειριες και μπορειτε να κρινετε τα γραφομενα μου επισης αν ποτε βρεθουμε απο κοντα μπορω να σας αποδειξω την αληθεια.Εγω αυτα τα κραταγα καμποσα χρονια μεσα μου και οταν τα σκεπτομαι με ενοχλουν, αλλα την πιο σοφη κουβεντα την ειπε ο Ηλιας ΠΡΟΣ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ. Αυτο τα λεει ολα!!! Αλλωστε οσο ζουμε μαθαινουμε!!!

----------


## Dinosaure

Συμφωνώ σε όλα με τους δύο προλαλήσαντες φίλους.... Και, επειδή είμαι πνεύμα ... αντιλογίας ( :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ), είναι σπάνιο που δε νοιώθω την ανάγκη να αντιλέξω........  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:   :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Dinosaure

Α, και...να έχεις το νου σου..... Κάποια στιγμή, που θα κοιτάζεις αλλού, θα σου κλέψω το scaner.... Στη θέση του, θα σου αφήσω το δικό μου, να το πετάξεις εσύ... Επειδή, εγώ βαριέμαι να το κάνω!!!   :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το scanner μου να το αφησεις εδω που είναι,εχω πολυ πράγμα ακομα :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 
Καποιον αθλητη αναζητουσες στα πρώτα σου ποστ στο φόρουμ,Ορφανίδης Βασίλης από Ρόδο

----------


## Dinosaure

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Πρέπει, μάλιστα, να είναι μερικά χρόνια αργότερα από την εποχή που είχα αναφερθεί, έτσι;;;;
Μαζί με τις ευχαριστίες μου, ένα δώρο.... 
Η κάρτα μέλους του Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα, στην IFBB...... H οποία,  σε λίγους μήνες, συμπληρώνει ένα τρίτο του αιώνα ζωή.....



Συλλεκτικό κομμάτι... Βέβαια, μεγάλη κουβέντα δε λέω.... Είσαι και λίγο "περίεργος" εσύ... Σε έχω ικανό, να την έχεις ήδη....  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Το scanner μου να το αφησεις εδω που είναι,εχω πολυ πράγμα ακομα
> Καποιον αθλητη αναζητουσες στα πρώτα σου ποστ στο φόρουμ,Ορφανίδης Βασίλης από Ρόδο


Καλος ο ορφανιδης! Και τις φωτο αυτες δεν τις εχω ξαναδει,που τις ξετριπωσες :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Eιχα καποτε μια βιντεοκασετα ,με τον Ορφανιδη που ειχε κερδισει σε εναν αγωνα τους τζουνιορς,αλλα την ειχα δωσει ρε γμτ δανεικη κ αγυριστη.
Καλα μιλαμε αν την ειχα κ αυτη κ την ανεβαζα θα τον τρελαινα τον δεινοσαυρο. :02. Clown2:

----------


## Dinosaure

ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961.....      και είχα στείλει μην. στον Polyneikos, αν μπορεί να βρει αυτή τη βιντεοταινία από το Πρωτάθλημα του 86, για να την ανεβάσει.... Την είχες και την έδωσες......;;;; : (: (

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961.....      και είχα στείλει μην. στον Polyneikos, αν μπορεί να βρει αυτή τη βιντεοταινία από το Πρωτάθλημα του 86, για να την ανεβάσει.... Την είχες και την έδωσες......;;;; : (: (


Ναι δυστηχως ,παλλια. :01.Ftou:

----------


## Polyneikos

Για να δουμε ποιος μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει αυτον τον αθλητη...
Πονταρω σε Πανο,Ηλία,Νασσερ,Δεινοσαυρο και Χρηστο1961  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ..Χωρις βοήθειες ομως...

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Πάσσο... δεν το χω...  :01. Sad: 

ΜΒ

----------


## GREEK POWER

Εγω αυτος που αναγνωρισα ειναι ο πρωτος τυπος απο τα αριστερα στο βαθος που μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι ο τζορτζ μπους στα νιατα του  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dinosaure

Πιθανόν να κάνω λάθος αλλά....εμένα μου θυμίζει τον Τριανταφυλλίδη..... 
Εξάλλου, το μαγιό, τα ανύπαρκτα πόδια και οι ... κονφερανσιέ, οδηγούν στα τέλη ¨60, οπότε και η ηλικία ταιριάζει.
Βέβαια, πέφτει και η φράντζα στο πρόσωπο και τον μισοκρύβει, δυσκολεύοντας τα πράγματα..!!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ειναι όντως ο Σταυρος Τριανταφυλλίδης  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Εμ.....έτσι είναι... Ξέρεις εσύ πού "ποντάρεις".  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και 2 παλιες φωτο,  μια με αποτελέσματα και στην άλλη πολλοί γνωστοί αλλα αγνώριστοι και στην μεση κάτω αυτός που είναι πλάγια πόζα στήθους είναι ο σταύρος ο καρανικόλας που τωρα αυτη την ώρα κάνουμε μαζί προπόνηση και μάλιστα είναι και το μέλος του φόρουμ ο τασος (tasosgreen) που έκανε πόδια σήμερα και ακούει τις ιστορίες μας :01. Razz:

----------


## Dinosaure

Άντε, μπες κανένα σετ...... Θα "παγώσεις"!  :01. Smile: 
Αφού "κάναμε" κι εσένα να ασχολείσαι να ανεβάζεις φωτό......  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Αλήθεια, ο φίλος σου ο Καρανικόλας, έχει σχέση με τον "παλιό", που ζούσε Γερμανία;;;;

----------


## argyrakis

Πλάκα μας κάνεις ρε Ηλία που ήταν αυτή η φωτογραφία εγώ την βλέπω πρώτη φορά και σας ξέρω εσένα και των Σταύρο 18 χρόνια.
  Υ.Σ Άντε κοντέ να κάνουμε μια προετοιμασία μαζί 




> και 2 παλιες φωτο,  μια με αποτελέσματα και στην άλλη πολλοί γνωστοί αλλα αγνώριστοι και στην μεση κάτω αυτός που είναι πλάγια πόζα στήθους είναι ο σταύρος ο καρανικόλας που τωρα αυτη την ώρα κάνουμε μαζί προπόνηση και μάλιστα είναι και το μέλος του φόρουμ ο τασος (tasosgreen) που έκανε πόδια σήμερα και ακούει τις ιστορίες μας

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Άντε, μπες κανένα σετ...... Θα "παγώσεις"! 
> Αφού "κάναμε" κι εσένα να ασχολείσαι να ανεβάζεις φωτό...... 
> Αλήθεια, ο φίλος σου ο Καρανικόλας, έχει σχέση με τον "παλιό", που ζούσε Γερμανία;;;;


Με βάζετε στην μπρίζα τι να κάνω να συνεισφέρω και γω (πολύ λιγότερο βέβαια) στην ενημέρωση 
συνωνυμία είναι ο καρανικόλας άλλος είναι αυτός απο Γερμανία  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πλάκα μας κάνεις ρε Ηλία που ήταν αυτή η φωτογραφία εγώ την βλέπω πρώτη φορά και σας ξέρω εσένα και των Σταύρο 18 χρόνια.
>   Υ.Σ Άντε κοντέ να κάνουμε μια προετοιμασία μαζί


αυτη δεν υπάρχει απλα Στρατή ούτε και γω την είχα δεί εκτός απο ενα περιοδικό του 83 στο γυμναστήριο στην καβάλα , αυτη την βρήκα απο τον Τασο τον Δημητριάδη σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή και ΄΄ηταν ο τασοςγκριν στο γυμναστήριο και λέει βάλτην ρε συ στο φόρουμ τωρα .

είδες τον κοντό στα νειάτα του , αλλα το στήθος απο τότε ήταν ξεχωριστό  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dinosaure

Άλλος, φίλε Ηλία, είναι σίγουρα - ο Καρανικόλας εννοώ. Επειδή, πρέπει να υπάρχει μια διαφορά καμιά 20ριά χρόνων... Με .. αρχαιότερο, εκείνον της δικής μου αναφοράς.    Απλά, σκέφτηκα μήπως υπάρχει συγγένεια...

Άντε, ψάξε να βρεις και τίποτε άλλο εξίσου ενδιαφέρον... Με τόσο κόσμο του αθλήματος έρχεσαι σε επαφή!!! Τι να πούμε κι εμείς, εδώ, στην εξορία.... Ό,τι κάνει το μπαούλο μας.... Ε, άντε και καμιά διαδικτυακή επαφή...  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Άλλος, φίλε Ηλία, είναι σίγουρα - ο Καρανικόλας εννοώ. Επειδή, πρέπει να υπάρχει μια διαφορά καμιά 20ριά χρόνων... Με .. αρχαιότερο, εκείνον της δικής μου αναφοράς.    Απλά, σκέφτηκα μήπως υπάρχει συγγένεια...
> 
> Άντε, ψάξε να βρεις και τίποτε άλλο εξίσου ενδιαφέρον... Με τόσο κόσμο του αθλήματος έρχεσαι σε επαφή!!! Τι να πούμε κι εμείς, εδώ, στην εξορία.... Ό,τι κάνει το μπαούλο μας.... Ε, άντε και καμιά διαδικτυακή επαφή...


εγω είχα κερδίσει ενα πανελλήνιο ιφββ το 89 και δεν έχω απο κείνο τον αγώνα ούτε βίντεο ούτε φωτο , είχε κατεβεί και ο μουλίνος ο γιώργος , ο σπύρος ο φραντζιάς , εγω είχα κατεβάσει τον σταύρο τον καρανικόλα με 2-3 άτομα ακόμη τότε σιγάλας νίκος, σαμιώτης νικος , μόκας βαγγέλης  και ενα σωρό άλλοι αθλητες και δεν έχω τίποτε εκτός απο κάτι αποκόματα απο περιοδικα της εποχής και μερικές φωτο που βρήκα σκαλίζοντας στην εταιρία γουάιντερ τότε του καραχάλιου στην βουλιαγμένης και μου λέει ο τρύφωνας πάρτες .

γενικα δεν είμαι καλός στην αρχειοθέτηση και στην γραφική εργασία , μια ζωή με τα σίδερα παλευα μεσα στο μηχανουργείο , μέχρι την χρονια που άνοιξα το γυμναστήριο τελη 88 αρχές 89 και μετα έγινα ευαισθητούλης και γω και χάθηκαν οι κάλοι απο τα χέρια και βγήκαν καινούριοι με άλλες προδιαγραφές απο τις μπάρες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

εγω μια κίνηση ματ αν κάνω θα βγεί όλο το αρχείο του ελληνικού ββ , απο τον φίλο μου τον χρήστο τον τσολάκη ,  εκδότη του περιοδικού σούπερμαν, σούπερφιτνες  και διοργανωτη αγώνων και εισαγωγέα συμπληρωμάτων και της εταιρίας ΜLO

----------


## LION

> εγω μια κίνηση ματ αν κάνω θα βγεί όλο το αρχείο του ελληνικού ββ , απο τον φίλο μου τον χρήστο τον τσολάκη ,  εκδότη του περιοδικού σούπερμαν, σούπερφιτνες  και διοργανωτη αγώνων και εισαγωγέα συμπληρωμάτων και της εταιρίας ΜLO



Μην το σκέφτεσαι,δίπλα είναι η Θεσσαλονίκη! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Τρεις "ντουλάπες" αρχείο θα γεμίσεις! :01. Smile:

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε Ηλία.....στο Καλαμάκι, ε;;;;; Στη Δωδεκανήσου! "Όλοι" είχαμε περάσει κι από κει......
Αλήθεια, αυτό το αρχείο του Τρύφωνα, τι να έχει γίνει;;;; Να πέρασε στους επόμενους που ανέλαβαν την IFBB, ή να χάθηκε;;;;

Υπήρχε κι ένας τυπάκος, που τραβούσε τότε τα βίντεο των αγώνων..... Κέντρο Αθήνας κάπου νομίζω βρισκόταν. Χάθηκε κι αυτός.... Δε θυμάμαι καν το όνομά του, αλλά ... κάπου πρέπει να τον έχω σημειωμένο, μάλλον. Να ...... ζει άραγε;;;;;;

Κι εμείς, που συντηρούμε ακόμα τους "παλαιού τύπου" κάλους στα χέρια μας, τι καταλάβαμε;;; Μονάχα, το βαρόμετρο κερδίσαμε. Ξέρεις, στη μέση... Καταγράφει τις επικείμενες αλλαγές καιρού, ΠΟΛΥ πριν την Ε.Μ.Υ. 

Αν έχεις επαφή με τον Τσολάκη........τι το σκέφτεσαι;;;;;;;;;
Πάντως....πιστεύω πως, κάποια πράγματα που έχουμε στα χέρια μας οι ΠΟΛΥ "παλιοί" και ανήκουν στην πολύ πριν το SUPERMAN εποχή, ίσως να μην τα έχει ούτε ο Χρήστος......  :01. Razz:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

Παιδιά φωτο απο τον Ανέστη Τσιφλικίδη έχουμε?
Τον Ανέστη τον γνωρίζω προσωπικά, αλλά η γνωριμίας μας έγινε πολυ μετα την αγωνιστικη του πορεία. Είναι ανθρωπος που πραγματικά αγαπάει το ββ και μέχρι σήμερα κάνει πολύ βαριές προπονήσεις. Τα ποδια του ήταν και είναι η δυνατή μυική ομάδα του.

----------


## vaggan

πρεπει να εχω μια παλια φωτο του ανστη του τσιφλικιδη απο ενα μιστερ μακεδονια.θα το ψαξω νομιζω οτι ηταν στο περιδικο φλεξους οπου το γενικο το ειχε παρει ο παυλος γεροθανασης

----------


## Dinosaure

Από εκείνες τις εποχές, συνέχεια. Ο Μπαϊμπούτης, συζητάει εκτός σκηνής με τον Τσολάκη.

 

Και, άλλος ένας από τη φωτογραφία σας, την επόμενη χρονιά. Στο Βόρειος Ελλάς του '85.Ο Γιαννόγλου, που κέρδισε τη μεσαία κατηγορία.

----------


## Polyneikos

> εγω είχα κερδίσει ενα πανελλήνιο ιφββ το 89 και δεν έχω απο κείνο τον αγώνα ούτε βίντεο ούτε φωτο , είχε κατεβεί και ο μουλίνος ο γιώργος , ο σπύρος ο φραντζιάς , εγω είχα κατεβάσει τον σταύρο τον καρανικόλα με 2-3 άτομα ακόμη τότε σιγάλας νίκος, σαμιώτης νικος , μόκας βαγγέλης  και ενα σωρό άλλοι αθλητες και δεν έχω τίποτε εκτός απο κάτι αποκόματα απο περιοδικα της εποχής και μερικές φωτο που βρήκα σκαλίζοντας στην εταιρία γουάιντερ τότε του καραχάλιου στην βουλιαγμένης και μου λέει ο τρύφωνας πάρτες .


Hλία από το Πανελληνιο που αναφερεις,ειχες κερδισει την βαρια κατηγορία ,2ος ο Μοκκας






Δες σας βαζω πολυ υλικο μαζί γιατι θα βαρεθειτε γρήγορα,λίγο-λίγο  :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτές και γω μόνο σε περιοδικό τις είχα δεί και τωρα τις πήρα ούτε σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή τις έχω , απλα σε κατι αποκόματα που τα έχω σε ενα κολάζ κορνίζα και δεν μπορω να τα βγάλω απο κεί , εδω ήμουν καμια 94 κιλα και μετα στο γκράν πρί στη Σόφια βουλγαρίας είχα κατέβει 92 και πιο κομμάτια ακόμη 

απ όλα έχει ο μπαξές βλέπω κώστα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dinosaure

Υπάρχουν τόσο ωραίες φωτογραφίες του φίλου Ηλία στο αρχείο σας και μας τις στερείτε τόσο καιρό...;;;;  :01. Wink: 

Ο Βαγγέλης ο Μόκας...έχει λιγάκι παράξενο καλούπι, πάντως εμένα μου άρεσε.... Ίσως να έχει να κάνει και με το γεγονός, πως είναι πραγματικά καλό παιδί. Τον γνώρισα στο γυμναστήριο του Αλέκου του Σιατραβάνη, Σεμνός και ευγενικός... Και πολύ χαμηλών τόνων.
Γι' αυτό το λόγο, πιστεύω, έχει πολλές γνωριμίες και πολύ καλούς φίλους....

Εδώ, με τον Kick Boxer Λευτέρη Βαρλάμη, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στη Σάμο....



Κι εδώ, με τον Μρ Γερμανία 1991 Peter Neubayen και τη γυναίκα του Renata, επίσης Μις Γερμανία 1989-1990 και τρίτη Μις Κόσμος 1991.

----------


## Dinosaure

Κάποιος θα έπρεπε να συγκεντρώνει όλες αυτές τις τόσο ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες για κάθε αθλητή, που αναρτώνται στο bodybuilding.gr, καθώς και το φωτογραφικό υλικό. Έτσι, θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα αρχείο για κάθε αθλητή, ανοιχτό για να συμπληρώνεται στην πορεία. 
Είναι και πολλοί οι αθλητές ..... είναι και πολύ το υλικό ..... ο "κάποιος", δε θα έπρεπε να κάνει άλλη δουλειά στη ζωή του...  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

> .... ο "κάποιος", δε θα έπρεπε να κάνει άλλη δουλειά στη ζωή του...


κι όμως κάνει και αυτό που λές και άλλη δουλειά  :01. Wink:  (κ δεν εννοώ τον εαυτό μου προφανώς  :01. Razz: )

ΜΒ

----------


## Dinosaure

Έχει μπει σε τέτοια διαδικασία...;;;  Άξιος!!!!!    :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Υποθέτω, τον ίδιο εννοούμε....  :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

μπορουμε να κανουμε ενα tribute βιντεακι με ολες αυτες η καποιες απο αυτες τις φωτο να το επενδυσουμε με μουσικη και να το εχουμε σε μια ενοτητα στο φορουμ??

----------


## soko

> και 2 παλιες φωτο,  μια με αποτελέσματα και στην άλλη πολλοί γνωστοί αλλα αγνώριστοι και στην μεση κάτω αυτός που είναι πλάγια πόζα στήθους είναι ο σταύρος ο καρανικόλας που τωρα αυτη την ώρα κάνουμε μαζί προπόνηση και μάλιστα είναι και το μέλος του φόρουμ ο τασος (tasosgreen) που έκανε πόδια σήμερα και ακούει τις ιστορίες μας
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33354
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33355


Σταυρολεξο -ΜΟΝΟ- για δυνατους!!!!
Λοιπον οποιος ονομαση τους αθλητες της φωτογραφιας....του κανω το τραπεζι με ενα ατομο της αρεσκιας του!!!
Επιδη ειπα -ΜΟΝΟ- για δυνατους........επιτρεπεται να κανετε ενα λαθος  η  να εξερεσετε εναν αθλητη...!!
Καλη σας τυχη...... :03. Thumb up: 
 :01. Wink:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Dinosaure

Φίλε Vaggan, αν είναι με μερικές από αυτές, προφανώς γίνεται το βιντεάκι. Αν είναι με όλες..... δεν το βλέπω για βιντεάκι. Σε Χολιγουντιανή υπερπαραγωγή το βλέπω...  :01. Razz:  Τρίωρο και να δούμε..... Τετραψήφιο αριθμό φωτό, θα καταθέσει μονάχα ο υποφαινόμενος.....  :02. Shock: 
Ας μην αναφερθώ στούς κυρίους διαχειριστές....  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενας αθλητης από τα παλια,ο οποιος αγωνιστηκε στην IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ και ειχε κερδίσει την +90κ στο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο του 1986.
Εκτοτε παρουσιαζεται σε αγωνες της IFBB ως κριτης,παραμενωντας πιστος φίλος στο σιδερενιο αθλημα.
Επίσης ειναι πατερας ενος πολυ γνωστου από εδω μεσα,δεν θα το πω ακόμα  :01. Wink: 







Με τον Γιαννη Βασάλο και μια ξενη αθλητρια

----------


## NASSER

πολύ ωραίες φώτο του Αργύρη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## soko

> και 2 παλιες φωτο,  μια με αποτελέσματα και στην άλλη πολλοί γνωστοί αλλα αγνώριστοι και στην μεση κάτω αυτός που είναι πλάγια πόζα στήθους είναι ο σταύρος ο καρανικόλας που τωρα αυτη την ώρα κάνουμε μαζί προπόνηση και μάλιστα είναι και το μέλος του φόρουμ ο τασος (tasosgreen) που έκανε πόδια σήμερα και ακούει τις ιστορίες μας
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33354
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33355


Σταυρολεξο -ΜΟΝΟ- για δυνατους!!!! :01. Razz: 
Λοιπον οποιος ονομαση τους αθλητες της φωτογραφιας....του κανω το τραπεζι με ενα ατομο της αρεσκιας του!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 
Επιδη ειπα -ΜΟΝΟ- για δυνατους :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps: ........επιτρεπεται να κανετε ενα λαθος η να εξερεσετε εναν αθλητη...!! :08. Turtle:  :banana:  :08. Turtle: 
Καλη σας τυχη...... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eιναι η κατηγορία εφηβων,στο Μρ Βορ. Ελλας 1983,οπως διακρινεται καί από πίσω στο πανο.
Φοβαμαι ότι οντως ειναι δυσκολο το παζλ καθως ακομα και τα ονοματα που εχω απο περιοδικο ,πλην 1-2 δεν μου λενε κατι το ιδιαιτερο,ίσως αρκετοι αγωνιστικαν μονο σε Βορ Ελλας και καποιοι μονο σε εναν αγωνα,οπότε ειναι πραγματικο πολυ δυσκολο το σταυρόλεξο.
Δεν το παίζουμε καμια κρεμαλα; :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

> Επίσης ειναι πατερας ενος πολυ γνωστου από εδω μεσα,δεν θα το πω ακόμα


κωστα οποιος το βρει τι κερδιζει?
δωσε καμια βοηθεια.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Το τραπεζι για 2 που εχασε ο polyneikos :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

> Σταυρολεξο -ΜΟΝΟ- για δυνατους!!!!
> Λοιπον οποιος ονομαση τους αθλητες της φωτογραφιας....του κανω το τραπεζι με ενα ατομο της αρεσκιας του!!!
> Επιδη ειπα -ΜΟΝΟ- για δυνατους........επιτρεπεται να κανετε ενα λαθος η να εξερεσετε εναν αθλητη...!!
> Καλη σας τυχη......


δεν ζηταγες καλητερα τους εξι αριθμους του τζοκερ :01. Mr. Green: ο τσιφλικιδης πηρε την κατηγορια πανω απο 1,72 και το γενικο των εφηβων ο ζηληδης πηρε την εφηβων κατω απο 1,72

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Σταυρολεξο -ΜΟΝΟ- για δυνατους!!!!
> Λοιπον οποιος ονομαση τους αθλητες της φωτογραφιας....του κανω το τραπεζι με ενα ατομο της αρεσκιας του!!!
> Επιδη ειπα -ΜΟΝΟ- για δυνατους........επιτρεπεται να κανετε ενα λαθος η να εξερεσετε εναν αθλητη...!!
> Καλη σας τυχη......


εκτός απο τον σταύρο τον καρανικόλα και τον τασο δημητριάδη τούς άλλους ενω τους ξέρω σαν ονόματα γιατι εγω έβαλα την κατάταξη , απλα ούτε οι ίδιοι δεν θα γνωρίζουν τον εαυτό τους , οπότε τι κουίζ να γίνει ακόμη και να γράψω τα ονόματα κανείς δεν θα μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει ποιός είναι ποιός .

είπαμε κουίζ να κάνουμε όχι να κάψουμε το μυαλό μας  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

> εκτός απο τον σταύρο τον καρανικόλα και τον τασο δημητριάδη τούς άλλους ενω τους ξέρω σαν ονόματα γιατι εγω έβαλα την κατάταξη , απλα ούτε οι ίδιοι δεν θα γνωρίζουν τον εαυτό τους , οπότε τι κουίζ να γίνει ακόμη και να γράψω τα ονόματα κανείς δεν θα μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει ποιός είναι ποιός .
> 
> είπαμε κουίζ να κάνουμε όχι να κάψουμε το μυαλό μας


παρα πολυ σωστο εγω εχω τα εξι απο τα δωδεκα ονοματα τους τρεις πρωτους απο την καθε κατηγορια αλλα και τους εντεκα να ειχα πιο το νοημα αφου δεν μπορω να αναγνωρισω κανεναν.μου φαινεται οτι ο φιλος μας το εκανε για να κανει το τραπεζι στον εαυτο του :01. Mr. Green: πολυ μου αρεσει αυτο το φορουμ που ασχολουνται με το παλιο καλο μποντυμπιλντινγκ κυριε ηλια πρεπει ειχατε τους ποιο στρογγυλους δικεφαλους στην ελλαδα εχω καποιες φωτο ισως να τις ανεβασω οταν παρω σκαννερ γιατι μου ειπαν απο κινητο οι φωτο δεν σηκωνονται καλα

----------


## LION

> κωστα οποιος το βρει τι κερδιζει?
> δωσε καμια βοηθεια....




 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> κωστα οποιος το βρει τι κερδιζει?
> δωσε καμια βοηθεια....


Αυτος που θα το βρει κερδίζει την επόμενη σειρα φωτογραφιων  :01. Wink:

----------


## LION

Aφού ίδιοι είναι....τουλάχιστον στο πρόσωπο! :01. Smile:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Dreiko

> Aφού ίδιοι είναι....τουλάχιστον στο πρόσωπο!


Χρηστο με εβαλες σε σκεψη....
αν ειναι αυτος που νομιζω,τοτε πιστευω πως ο γιος του ειναι πιο ομορφος... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε οτι προκειται για τον πατέρα του Βαγγέλη (Dreiko)  :01. Wink: 

Περιμένω το "έπαθλό" μου  :01. Mr. Green: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Dreiko

^^^καρφι.... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## LION

> Χρηστο με εβαλες σε σκεψη....
> αν ειναι αυτος που νομιζω,τοτε πιστευω πως ο γιος του ειναι πιο ομορφος...




Κι ο πατέρας του το ίδιο θάλεγε......για να καμαρώνει για τον γιο του!!! :01. Smile: 


Αντε Polyneikos,δώσε φώτο στο λαό!(γίναμε και πλεονέκτες! :08. Turtle: )

----------


## Polyneikos

> Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε οτι προκειται για τον πατέρα του Βαγγέλη (Dreiko) 
> 
> Περιμένω το "έπαθλό" μου 
> 
> ΜΒ


To επαθλο σου το περναω τωρα Πανο,υπομονη λίγο  :01. Wink: 





> Κι ο πατέρας του το ίδιο θάλεγε......για να καμαρώνει για τον γιο του!!!
> 
> 
> Αντε Polyneikos,δώσε φώτο στο λαό!(γίναμε και πλεονέκτες!)


Και εσενα θα σου αρεσει  :01. Wink:

----------


## Dreiko

> Κι ο πατέρας του το ίδιο θάλεγε......για να καμαρώνει για τον γιο του!!!


 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 



Κωστα σε αυτο το σημειο θελω να σε ευχαριστησω για τις φωτογραφιες.... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω του βαγγέλη τον πατέρα κατάλαβα κατευθείαν ποιός είναι , αφού μοιάζουν κιόλας , αλλα την άλλη την μαυρόασπρη με δημητριάδη καρανικόλα , στα τζούνιορ δεν μπορώ να κάνω την αντιστοιχία των ονομάτων  :01. Unsure:

----------


## agisilaos

Παιδιά μιας κ έχουνε γίνει τόσα αφιερώματα παλιών αθλητών θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και γω με τη σειρά μου
για έναν παλιό αθλητή εν ονόματη Τάσος δημητριάδης μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση πως τόσο καιρό δεν έχει ακουστεί οτι δήποτε για τον εν λόγω
παλιό αθλητή (αν δεν κάνω λάθος και ιδιοκτήτης γυμναστηρίων στη θεσσαλονίκη-superman-forum)κάποια φωτογραφία του απο αγώνες εκείνης της εποχής??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το ονομα το εχω διαβασει...Θυμασαι περιοδο συμμετοχων να το δω λίγο;Δεκαετια 80 να υποθεσω;Σε Βορ Ελλας εχει παίξει;
υ.γ.Σου μετεφερε το ποστ στο σωστο τόπικ.

----------


## NASSER

> Παιδιά μιας κ έχουνε γίνει τόσα αφιερώματα παλιών αθλητών θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και γω με τη σειρά μου
> για έναν παλιό αθλητή εν ονόματη Τάσος δημητριάδης μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση πως τόσο καιρό δεν έχει ακουστεί οτι δήποτε για τον εν λόγω
> παλιό αθλητή (αν δεν κάνω λάθος και ιδιοκτήτης γυμναστηρίων στη θεσσαλονίκη-superman-forum)κάποια φωτογραφία του απο αγώνες εκείνης της εποχής???


Και εγώ τον γνωρίζω. Πιστεύω σύντομα θα βρούμε φωτογραφικό υλικό του Τάσου, καθώς αξίζει να αναφερθεί πως υπήρξε προπονητής πολλών γνωστών αθλητών τόσο στο παρελθόν όσο κι πρόσφατα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω είχα βρεί και ανέβασα φωτο του τασου στο φόρουμ και μάλιστα μια απο το 83 όπου ήταν πολλοι αθλητες στην σκηνή μαζί και ενας φίλος μου ο σταύρος ο καρανικόλας , ο τασος είναι φίλος μου αλλα εγω δεν έχω υλικό ούτε δικές μου δεν έχω πολλες και τα παιδια που ανεβάζουν απο παλια περιοδικα απο 83 και μετα σίγουρα θα βρούν και θα ανεβάσουν και τού τασου , γιατι έχει προσφέρει και προσφέρει ο τασος στο χώρο απο διαφορετικά πόστα

----------


## agisilaos

> Σταυρολεξο -ΜΟΝΟ- για δυνατους!!!!
> Λοιπον οποιος ονομαση τους αθλητες της φωτογραφιας....του κανω το τραπεζι με ενα ατομο της αρεσκιας του!!!
> Επιδη ειπα -ΜΟΝΟ- για δυνατους........επιτρεπεται να κανετε ενα λαθος η να εξερεσετε εναν αθλητη...!!
> Καλη σας τυχη......


Ο δημητριαδης ειναι η ο τεταρτος απο τους ορθιους η ο πρωτος απο τους σκυφτους παντα με μπουκλα :01. Razz:

----------


## agisilaos

> Σταυρόλεξο για δυνατους λύτες:
> Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα,πολλα ετη πίσω,δεκαετίες....
> Στην φωτογραφία διακρίνεται ο Γιαννης Διακογιαννης σε most muscular,από τους πρωτους του αγωνες,όπου διαγωνιστηκε στην κατηγορία juniors,όπου κερδισε τελικα.
> Aριστερα όπως κοιταμε την φωτογραφία υπάρχει ενας αθλητης όπου εχει συμμετασχει σε πολλους αγωνες,πρωταθλητης,εδω βεβαια ειναι σε εφηβικη ηλικια.
> Τον αναγνωρίζετε;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29482


Αυτος με το γυαλι παιδια ο τσοπουριδης ειναι?

----------


## agisilaos

> Θα βαλω καποιες φωτογραφιες αρκετα παλιες.
> Θα μπορεσει κανεις να αναγνωρισει τον αθλητη (πλην διαχειριστων);;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28512
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28513
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28514


ΠΑΠΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## agisilaos

> Σταυρο ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο !!
> 
> Παπαδακης - Γριβας,αριστερα του Παπαδακη ποιος είναι;;
> 
> 
> 
> Σε αυτες τις φωτο ποιοι αθλητες είναι;;


Αριστερα του παπαδακη - μεντης!

----------


## agisilaos

> SOFIA EUROPEAN CHAMPIONCHIP 1996


Παιδια ο θοδωρος τι κανει ? εχω να τον δω πολλα χρονια πριν καμια δεκαετια και κατι γυμναζομασταν μαζι θεσσαλονικη... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αυτος με το γυαλι παιδια ο τσοπουριδης ειναι?










> Αυτος με το περιεργο μαλακι κ γιαλακια,λεγεται καραβεβας.
> Πω πω,ποσο πισω με πηγατε.



To έχει απαντήσει ο Χρηστος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αριστερα του παπαδακη - μεντης!


Εχει απαντηθεί και αυτο 




> *Στην πρωτη ειναι ο Κουναλης απο εδω (Αγιο Νικολαο)*
> απο κατω ειναι
> Βενιερακης Γιωργος-Διγενης Σταθης-Πρασακης Μιχαλης-Κεφαλογιαννης Μανωλης
> Στην τελευταια ειναι ο Ζερβακης Μανωλης ενας φοβερος αθλητης που ηταν απο τους μονους πιστευω που επαιζαν στα ισια το Μεγαλο Βαγγελη Φυτρο!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Κλασσική ποζα από ενα πολυ καλο αθλητη της δεκαετίας 80-90...Τον αναγνωρίζετε;

----------


## Ηλαπ

Μου θυμηζει το κυριο Ηλια τον Τριανταφυλου αλλα μιας και καινουριος στον χωρο παιζει να κανω λαθος  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Όχι φίλε μου  :01. Smile:

----------


## tomaxok

παναγιωτησ αναστασοπουλοσ

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Το 1988 στο Μιστερ Ελλας WABBA ,ειχε παρει την 4η θεση στην κατηγορια του .

----------


## Ultra_b

> και 2 παλιες φωτο,  μια με αποτελέσματα και στην άλλη πολλοί γνωστοί αλλα αγνώριστοι και στην μεση κάτω αυτός που είναι πλάγια πόζα στήθους είναι ο σταύρος ο καρανικόλας που τωρα αυτη την ώρα κάνουμε μαζί προπόνηση και μάλιστα είναι και το μέλος του φόρουμ ο τασος (tasosgreen) που έκανε πόδια σήμερα και ακούει τις ιστορίες μας



Συγνωμη που απανταω σε 1 τοσο παλιο ποστ αλλα επιδη ο Ανεστης Τσιφλικιδης ειναι φιλος μου αν εχετε να βαλετε καμια φωτογραφια του 
να τον δω...

----------


## Polyneikos

> Το 1988 στο Μιστερ Ελλας WABBA ,ειχε παρει την 4η θεση στην κατηγορια του .


Xρηστο σε ευχαριστούμε για το βιντεο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ειναι χαρα μου ,οταν αρεσουν εστω κ σε μερικους.

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Σε πολλούς αρέσουν Χρήστο, πίστεψέ με  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> ^ Σε πολλούς αρέσουν Χρήστο, πίστεψέ με 
> 
> ΜΒ


Ναι και εγω την ιδια αποψη εχω.........

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και γω ενοείτε μην λέω συνέχεια τα ίδια τις κοιτάω με χαρα και νοσταλγία  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πολυ ωραια φωτο αυτη Κωστα απο το 1985. Εαν εχεις κ αλλες απο αυτον τον αγωνα,που βγηκε γενικος Μιστερ Ελλας ο Χρηστος Παρνασας ,οτι μπορεις βαλε .


Χρηστο δεν εχω αλλες πρωτότυπες φωτογραφίες από αυτον τον αγωνα..
Από το περιοδικο Αθλητης,βαζω μερικες φωτογραφίες από εκεινον τον αγωνα,ο οποιος εγινε 1 εβδομάδα ακριβως μετα το Μρ Οδύσσεια που ειχε γινει στην Θεσσαλονικη.
Το Μρ Eλλάς της WABBA ειχε συμμετοχές σπουδαιων πρωταθλητων.
Νικητης της χαμηλης κατηγορίας ειχε ανακυρηχθει ο Αναργυρος Τσοπουρίδης.
Νικητης της μεσαίας ο Αλέκος Σιατραβανης και της ψηλής ο Παρνασσας.Γενικος Νικητης ανακυρήχθηκε ο Χρήστος Παρνασσάς και στο τίτλο Μρ Aκρόπολις με συμμετοχές του Βολικού,Αβελίου,Χαλεπά,Φωτόπουλου,Συκινιώτη ,Μρ Aκρόπολις 1985 ανακυρήχθηκε ο Διονύσης Βολικος...

Λαμπης Αβελκίου




Χρηστος Τσαπακίδης - Αλεκος Σιατραβανης - Γιαννης Μαρονικολάκης 





Μαρονικολάκης - Σιατραβανης 



Σιατραβανης



Μπουρνάζος - Παρνασσάς- Μαρδινος





Χρηστος Παρνασσάς 



Μρ Aκρόπολις



Γιάννης Διακογιάννης






Ανάργυρος Τσοπουρίδης




Διονύσης Βολικός

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ευχαριστω Κωστα για τις φωτο .
Θυμαμαι το 1983 ,που ημουν ενα διαστημα στο γυμναστηριο του , μου ελεγε οτι θα μπορεσει καποτε να κερδισει τον Αλεκο Σιαστραβανη.  Αν και εγω το εβλεπα δυσκολο τοτε ,να που το καταφερε τελικα 2 χρονια μετα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Επαναφερω το θεμα,με καποιες φωτογραφίες οι οποίες θα αποτελεσουν κουιζ...

Αν καποιος εντοπίσει και τους 4 , του βγάζω το καπελο...

Αθλητης της δεκαετίας του 60-70,με ιδιαιτερη ανάπτυξη...







Αθλητης τριων δεκαετιων,με σημείο αγωνιστικης εναρξης τα τελη του 70...




Μαλλον ευκολο να τον εντοπίσετε,με συμμετοχες σε Μρ Ακρόπολις αγωνες και ιδιοκτητης γυμναστηριου..








Ενας αθλητης που συμμετείχε σε Μρ Ελλας,Μρ Οδύσσεια,Μρ Στερεα Ελλας,σε κατηγορίες τζουνιορ και αντρων με αρκετες διακρίσεις....

----------


## vaggan

γιαννακοπουλος αβελκιου διακογιαννης??

----------


## Polyneikos

Μονο στον Αβελκίου έχεις πεσει μεσα... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> Το 1988 στο Μιστερ Ελλας WABBA ,ειχε παρει την 4η θεση στην κατηγορια του .


συμετρικοτατος την πρωτη θεση ποιος την ειχε παρει στην κατηγορια του?

----------


## vaggan

> Μονο στον Αβελκίου έχεις πεσει μεσα...


ο πρωτος ειναι ο πιττας?με τα μαλλια τα μακρια και οχι ο γιαννακοπουλος?rebound :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

^^ Στις πρώτες 2 ειναι ο Αγγελος Πιττάς  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> συμετρικοτατος την πρωτη θεση ποιος την ειχε παρει στην κατηγορια του?


Επαιξε στην χαμηλη κατηγορια ο Αναστασόπουλος και βγηκε 4ος στο Μρ Ελλας του 1988.
Πρωτος ο Γιαννης Μελισσουργός (και Γενικος Νικητης),2ος στην χαμηλη ο Παναγιώτης Φραγκούλης καο 3ος ειχε βγει ο Παναγιωτης Δημητρόπουλος.

----------


## vaggan

> Επαιξε στην χαμηλη κατηγορια ο Αναστασόπουλος και βγηκε 4ος στο Μρ Ελλας του 1988.
> Πρωτος ο Γιαννης Μελισσουργός (και Γενικος Νικητης),2ος στην χαμηλη ο Παναγιώτης Φραγκούλης καο 3ος ειχε βγει ο Παναγιωτης Δημητρόπουλος.


οχι ο γκιννης πρωτος στο γενικο?

----------


## Polyneikos

> οχι ο γκιννης πρωτος στο γενικο?


Ο Γκίνης στο Μρ Ελλάς 1988 διαγωνίστηκε ως πρωταθλητης για το επαθλο Ακρόπολις (κατηγορια παλαιων πρωταθλητων),χωρις όμως αλλη συμμετοχή...
Δεν ειχε διαγωνιστεί σε κατηγορίες ,οι οποιες βγαζαν Γενικο Νικητη.Φυσικα αν έπαιζε,θα κέρδιζε.
Απλα επειδη αργότερα ατονησε αυτος ο θεσμος λόγω μη συμμετοχης παλαιων πρωταθλητων,ο Γκινης έπαιζε κανονικα στις κατηγορίες  :01. Wink: 
Την ίδια χρονια ειχε κερδίσει το Μρ Οδύσσεια τον Γενικο και στο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο εκανε μονο ενα guest λόγω τραυματισμου στο χερι που του είχε στερησει και μια διακριση στο Παγκόσμιο της Γουαδελούπης .
υ.γ. Συγνωμη αν γινομαι αναλυτικος αλλα διακρίνω "διψα" για ενημερωση  :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Επαναφερω το θεμα,με καποιες φωτογραφίες οι οποίες θα αποτελεσουν κουιζ...
> 
> Αν καποιος εντοπίσει και τους 4 , του βγάζω το καπελο...
> 
> Αθλητης της δεκαετίας του 60-70,με ιδιαιτερη ανάπτυξη...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aγγελος Πιττας  , Πιερο Πετροπουλος , Λαμπης Αβελκιου , Κωστας Παπαιωαννου.

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρήστο respect  :03. Bowdown:  

(Βεβαια εσυ αυτους τους αθλητες τους εζησες απο κοντά,με καποιους θα μπορουσες να εχεις παίξει και αντίπαλος,μονο από εναν παλιο είχα "απαίτηση" για το 4/4)  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Επαιξε στην χαμηλη κατηγορια ο Αναστασόπουλος και βγηκε 4ος στο Μρ Ελλας του 1988.
> Πρωτος ο Γιαννης Μελισσουργός (και Γενικος Νικητης),2ος στην χαμηλη ο Παναγιώτης Φραγκούλης καο 3ος ειχε βγει ο Παναγιωτης Δημητρόπουλος.


Και για του λογου του αληθες  :03. Thumb up:  , το βιντεο της συγκεκριμενης κατηγοριας  :01. Wink: .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μας γύρισε χρόνια πίσω το βίντεο αυτό του χρήστου , ο φραγκούλης αισθητικά πολύ καλός και καλύτερος απο τον μελισουργό σ αυτο τον τομέα , αλλα ο μελισουργός είχε περισσότερες μάζες και μπαλαρίσματα , αν και δεν ήταν πολυ κομμένος , αλλα η γράμωση αργότερα όσο περνούσαν τα χρόνια άρχησε να έχει την τιμητική της :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

κυριε χρηστο εχω να σας κανω μια προταση να ανεβασετε ολα τα βιντεο που εχετε απο ολους αυτους τους αγωνες καθε φορα μας αφηνετε εκπληκτους απο το υλικο σας :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ηθελα να βαλω καποιες φωτογραφίες από τους 3 πρωτους αγωνες της ιστορίας του Ελληνικου Βodybuilding....

*Mr Αθηνα, Μάρτιος 1966*
Ο πρώτος αγωνας ο οποιος πραγματοποιηθηκε στο θεατρο Γκλόρια από τον Ανδρεα Ζαπατίνα,ο οποίος ανελαβε να εκπροσωπησει την IFBB στην Ελλάδα.

1. Αντωνης Λιβανιος 
2. Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας
3. Φιλιππος Στεφανίδης
4. Αλεξανδρος Λημναιος
5. Γεωργιος Μποτίνης
6. Γιαννης Κωστογλάκης
7. Γιωργος Σιδερης
8. Σπύρος Κουρμουλης



*8 Ιανουαρίου 1968, το πρωτο επίσημο Mr Ελλάς της ΙFBB πραγματοποιείται στο Χιλτον*

1. Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας
2. Φιλιππος Στεφανίδης
3. Αλεξανδρος Λημναιος
4. Σταυρος Τριανταφυλλίδης
5. Τακης Καζάκος
6. Κωστας Ρούμπος



*
Βασίλης Μπουζιανας (1ος)




Φιλιππος Στεφανίδης (2ος)





Αλεξανδρος Λημναιος (3ος)




Σταυρος Τριανταφυλλίδης (4ος)*





*26 Ιανουαρίου 1969, το 2ο Mr Ελλάς της ΙFBB ,γινεται ξανα στο Χιλτον
*

1. Αλεξανδρος Λημναιος
2. Λευτερης Χαλιός
3. Φωτης Τομπρας
4. Γιωργος Σπυρακης
5. Σταυρος Τριανταφυλλίδης
6. Γιαννης Κωστογλακης


Από αριστερα πρός τα δεξια όπως κοιταμε:
Τομπρας,Σπυρακης,Τριανταφυλλίδης,Λημναιος,Χαλιός,Κωστογλακης*

*

----------


## Gaspari

Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες του Νίκου του αφεντούλη;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες του Νίκου του αφεντούλη;


Mπορείς να μου πεις περιπου ποιες χρονιες αγωνιστηκε;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω τον θυμάμε  τον νίκο αφεντούλη αλλα δεν είχε μακρόχρονη πορεία στο άθλημα αγωνιστικά , περισσότερο σαν παράγοντας νομίζω είχε γυμναστήριο θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## Polyneikos

O Σπύρος Παληκαράς ειναι ενας αθλητης με καποιες πρόσφατες συμμετοχές σε αγωνες όπως το Πανελληνιο της NABBA το 2011,το MR KRHTH 2011 κτλ.
Αυτη την στιγμή,σχεδιάζει την συμμετοχή του στο Πανελλήνιο της IFBB στην Στυλίδα,στην κατηγορία Classic Bodybuilding\.
Bρεθήκαμε στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου,φυτώριο αγωνιστικών αθλητών,όπου τον φωτογραφήσαμε 10 ημερες πριν..












Με την σειρά μας να ευχηθουμε καλη επιτυχία στον Σπυρο!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Αθλητής που κατεβαίνει πάντα σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση! 
Καλή επιτυχία στους στόχους του :03. Thumb up:

----------


## antonio12

Ξερουμε τιποτα για αυτο τον Έλληνα αθλητή ισως οι παλαιοτεροι του είδους θα τον ξέρουν

----------


## vaggan

> Ξερουμε τιποτα για αυτο τον Έλληνα αθλητή ισως οι παλαιοτεροι του είδους θα τον ξέρουν


μου φερνει πολυ σε κοπαριδη αλλα το τατοουαζ με μπερδευει

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52253
> 
> Ξερουμε τιποτα για αυτο τον Έλληνα αθλητή ισως οι παλαιοτεροι του είδους θα τον ξέρουν


Iσως προκειται για Ελληνα ομογενη στην Αμερικη ,περι τα τελη της δεκαετιας του 70 ,που σε ξενα περιοδικα μπορουσαν αναγνωστες αθλητες να στελνουν φωτο τους κ να δημοσιευονται.
Το λεω αυτο γιατι κατι θυμαμαι .Σε παλιο περιοδικο ΒΒ του Dan Liurie ειχα δει Ελληνες αθλητες ερασιτεχνες ,σε επιπεδο πιο ανεβασμενο  απο την Ελλαδα εκεινης της εποχης.

Λεω ομως ''ισως'',μπορει να μην εχει σχεση!     Εσυ που βρηκες την φωτο;

----------


## vaggan

> Iσως προκειται για Ελληνα ομογενη στην Αμερικη ,περι τα τελη της δεκαετιας του 70 ,που σε ξενα περιοδικα μπορουσαν αναγνωστες αθλητες να στελνουν φωτο τους κ να δημοσιευονται.
> Το λεω αυτο γιατι κατι θυμαμαι .Σε παλιο περιοδικο ΒΒ του Dan Liurie ειχα δει Ελληνες αθλητες ερασιτεχνες ,σε επιπεδο πιο ανεβασμενο  απο την Ελλαδα εκεινης της εποχης.
> 
> Λεω ομως ''ισως'',μπορει να μην εχει σχεση!     Εσυ που βρηκες την φωτο;


χρηστο σε κοπαριδη δε σου κανει καθολου?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> χρηστο σε κοπαριδη δε σου κανει καθολου?


Σιγουρα ,μοιαζει με Κοπαριδη ,αλλα δεν νομιζω....

----------


## vaggan

ο κοπαριδης ειχε φοβερους μηρους και υστερουσε σε κοιλιακους σιγουρα δεν ειχε τατουαζ παντως σε βιντεο που τον εχω

----------


## antonio12

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52253Ξερουμε τιποτα για αυτο τον Έλληνα αθλητή ισως οι παλαιοτεροι του είδους θα τον ξέρουν


 Λοιπόν λίγο που έμαθα για αυτόν και το μόνο είναι ότι ονομάζεται Γιώργος Μυτιληναιος κ μάλλον πρόκειται για Ελλην του εξωτερικού

----------


## aqua_bill

βάζω μερικές ιστορικές(?) φωτό από μρ οδύσσεια κλπ. παρακαλώ ας μπει κάποιος στον κόπο να τις βάλει στις σωστές ενότητες γιατί δεν ξέρω που ταιριάζουν καλύτερα

----------


## NASSER

aqua_bill ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτο. Ειδικά αυτή από το Mr. Οδύσσεια είναι φανταστική!

----------


## Polyneikos

Και καποιες λεπτομερειες από τις φωτο

Πρωτη φωτογραφία 
WABBA Μr Ελλάς 1977, στο ξενοδοχείο Χίλτον,μια διοργανωση του αείμνηστου Ανδρεα Ζαπατίνα
Ο αθλητής ειναι ο* Γιαννης Παπαευαγγελου,*νικητης της κατηγορίας μικρου αναστήματος.
Τον Γενικο Τίτλο είχε κερδίσει τότε ο Φωτης Τομπρας (ο αθλητης με το νο30)





*Μr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1994
Κατηγορια Πρωταθλητων (νικητής ο Γιαννης Γκίνης)*

Γιαννης Γκίνης,Γιαννης Κοπαρίδης,Χρήστος Κεχαγιάς,Κωστας Νιανιος,Ρίκος Τάτσης





*Μr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1994
*Γιαννης Γκίνης,Γιαννης Κοπαρίδης







*Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1993
Γενικος Νικητής Γιάννης Γκίνης






*(Τον τελευταίο δεν μπορώ να τον καταλάβω,ας βοηθησει κανενας παλιος  :01. Mr. Green: )*


*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

H πρωτη φωτογραφια με τον Παπαευαγγελου κ τον Φωτη Τομπρα καθοσον ειναι κ εγχρωμη ειναι απιστευτα σπανια!
Ειχα δει εκεινη την εποχη  τον Φωτη Τομπρα στο καταστημα του Αθλητη πιτσιρικας,κ δεν πιστευα στα ματια μου.
Ηταν τεραστιος ,η πλατη του κ τα μπρατσα του κοντευαν να σκισουν το κοντομανικο πουκαμισο που φορουσε.
Ηταν φυσικος γιγαντας κ με τα βαρη που εκανε ,φανταστειτε πως ητανε . Δουλευε στην Τραπεζα Ελλαδος.
Και ομως οταν εκπροσωπουσε την Ελλαδα σε διεθνεις αγωνες ,καθως κ αλλοι Ελληνες πρωταθλητες ,Βεισακης ,Μπατης,Παπαευαγγελου, Μακριδης οταν στεκοτουσαν διπλα στους ξενους ,η διαφορα ηταν χαοτικη.
Καταλαβαινετε ποσο πισω ημασταν τοτε σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους τομεις!

Για την τελευταια φωτο μοιαζει με τον Ηλια Συκηνιωτη (λογω κ μουσιου) αλλα δεν φαινεται καλα.   Τον Συκηνιωτη ομως τον ειχα για καλυτερο ,οποτε μαλλον δεν ειναι.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οταν βγηκε στην σκηνη η κατηγορια των masters φετος τον Mαιο στο Novotel, τα ματια μου επεσαν σε εναν αθλητη που τον ηξερα απο τα παλια, αλλα δεν μπορουσα να θυμηθω ποιος ηταν.
Τελικα με την βοηθεια του Πολυνεικου θυμηθηκα οτι ηταν ο Πελοππονησιος πρωταθλητης Γιωργος Σαζακλης, και μου ειπε μαλιστα οτι ειχε κατεβει και περυσι στον ιδιο αγωνα κανοντας το come back μετα απο 23 χρονια.
Αυτο! Σημαινει αγαπη , τρελα ,οπως θελεις πεστο. Γενικα αισθανομαι μια συγκινηση οταν βλεπω παλιους αθλητες να επανερχονται μετα απο χρονια στη σκηνη. 
Το βιντεο ειναι απο το Μιστερ Ελλας WABBA 1988  οπου βγηκε πρωτος στη μεσαια κατηγορια.
Με ψιλη μεση , με φτερα ''αεροπλανου'' και με μεγαλη γραμωση δεν αφησε περιθωρια στους αντιπαλους του.

**Θυμαμαι το κομματι που ποζαρισε εκανε μεγαλη αισθηση και πολλοι ρωταγανε γι΄αυτο.

----------


## SomatoDomiki

> H πρωτη φωτογραφια με τον Παπαευαγγελου κ τον Φωτη Τομπρα καθοσον ειναι κ εγχρωμη ειναι απιστευτα σπανια!
> Ειχα δει εκεινη την εποχη  τον Φωτη Τομπρα στο καταστημα του Αθλητη πιτσιρικας,κ δεν πιστευα στα ματια μου.
> Ηταν τεραστιος ,η πλατη του κ τα μπρατσα του κοντευαν να σκισουν το κοντομανικο πουκαμισο που φορουσε.
> Ηταν φυσικος γιγαντας κ με τα βαρη που εκανε ,φανταστειτε πως ητανε . Δουλευε στην Τραπεζα Ελλαδος.
> Και ομως οταν εκπροσωπουσε την Ελλαδα σε διεθνεις αγωνες ,καθως κ αλλοι Ελληνες πρωταθλητες ,Βεισακης ,Μπατης,Παπαευαγγελου, Μακριδης οταν στεκοτουσαν διπλα στους ξενους ,η διαφορα ηταν χαοτικη.
> Καταλαβαινετε ποσο πισω ημασταν τοτε σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους τομεις!
> 
> Για την τελευταια φωτο μοιαζει με τον Ηλια Συκηνιωτη (λογω κ μουσιου) αλλα δεν φαινεται καλα.   Τον Συκηνιωτη ομως τον ειχα για καλυτερο ,οποτε μαλλον δεν ειναι.



Ο Συκηνιώτης είναι
Ελληνας που ζούσε στη Γαλλία

----------


## Polyneikos

Τη Δευτέρα 3/12/2012 έγιναν στο όμορφο νησί της Χίου τα εγκαίνια του γυμναστηρίου IRON GYM, ιδιοκτησίας του Χιώτη πρωταθλητή Κουταλιάρη Γιώργου.
Επίσημοι καλεσμένοι ήταν οι αθλητές και ο προπονητής του συλλόγου Λεωνίδας ο Ρόδιος.
Πιό συγκεκριμένα ο Χρυσοβέργης Μιχάλης μαζί με τους πρωταθλητές Γκάσιαμη Σταυρούλα και Μάγκο Γιάννη, παραβρέθηκαν στα εγκαίνια του γυμναστηρίου προπονήθηκαν με τους Χιώτες αθλητές και μοίρασαν αυτόγραφα σε μικρούς αλλά και μεγάλους φίλους τους.
Ο προπονητής Μιχάλης Χρυσοβέργης με τη σειρά του έλυσε όλες τις απορίες των αθλητών σχετικά με προπόνηση και διατροφή υποδεικνύοντας και την πρακτική εφαρμογή των ασκήσεων προκειμένου να δείξει τον σωστό τρόπο εκτέλεσης τους.

----------


## korasanis

Μερικές φωτογραφίες με πολύ γνωστά ονόματα του ελληνικού bodybuilding!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Σταυρο ο τελευταιος αθλητης ποιος είναι;

----------


## Polyneikos

*Χρηστος Κεχαγιάς - Αλέξης Αλεξίου - Χρηστος Γουλτίδης - Δημήτρης Ασημομύτης - Βασίλης Ζωρος 

ΜR ΑΔΩΝΙΣ 1993

*

----------


## vaggan

> Σταυρο ο τελευταιος αθλητης ποιος είναι;


την ιδια απορια εχω...

----------


## korasanis

στην 6 κατά σειρά φωτογραφία είναι τα αδέρφια Τσουγκαρακη πρωταθλητές από τα Χανιά και στην τελευταία είναι ο Στρατοπουλος Νικος παλιός πρωταθλητής Κρήτης νομίζω το 1983!

----------


## sAVAZz



----------


## goldenera

Είχα την τύχη να δω το Δημήτρη στο τελευταίο Άτλας, και μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν ο από τους αθλητές που με εντυπωσίασαν περισσότερο, τόσο εμφανισιακά με τον τεράστιο όγκο του και τις γραμμές του, αλλά και με τη δύναμη του στις πιέσεις πάγκου. Πραγματικά μου προκάλεσε το wow factor που λένε οι Αμερικάνοι, μόλις τον είδα από κοντά. :02. Shock:  
Πολύ ωραία η συνέντευξη, ευχαριστούμε sAVAZz :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Η φωτο αυτη είναι Απο το 82 όπου διακρίνονται ο Δημητριαδης Τάσος και ο Σιμος Μπατμανης όπου είχε κερδίσει και τον τίτλο του Μρ Βορειος Ελλάς Τζούνιορ 



Σ αυτο το κομπαριζον με τον Δημητριαδη απο το 83 φαίνεται και ο Φιλος και συναθλητης μου Σταυρος Καρανικολας στη μέση όπου ήταν σαν και μένα όλο τον χρόνο γραμμωμενος και δούλευε οικοδομή υδραυλικός !!
Θυμαμε έβραζε τα αυγά στην οικοδομή σε κονσερβοκουτι με νερό κ το ζεσταινε με το φλογιστρο που κολουσε  τις χαλκοσωληνες ! Τυραννία να είσαι στη δίαιτα να δουλεύεις οικοδομη κ να τα κανεις όλα μόνος

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Θυμαμε έβραζε τα αυγά στην οικοδομή σε κονσερβοκουτι με νερό κ το ζεσταινε με το φλογιστρο που κολουσε  τις χαλκοσωληνες ! Τυραννία να είσαι στη δίαιτα να δουλεύεις οικοδομη κ να τα κανεις όλα μόνος


Πραγματικα απιστευτες εποχες ! ! ! 

Καλα ρε Λιακο γιατι δεν ειπες στον Καρανικολα να τα βραζει απο το προηγουμενο βραδυ μονο τον ειχες στην ταλαιπωρια τον ανθρωπο ?  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Γιατι Στέλιο και γω και ο Σταυράκης όταν πηγαίναμε το πρωί στη δουλειά δεν ξέραμε τι ώρα θα σχολάσουμε , είχαμε ωράρια Ουγκάντας , εγω στο μηχανουργείο κι αυτός στην οικοδομή και μετα προπόνηση στο καπάκι και απο την κούραση πέφταμε ξεροί και λέγαμε το πρωί θα τα κάνουμε , αλλα αν ξυπνάς οριακα που να προλάβεις , εγω είχα ενα γέρο μάγειρα σε εστιατόριο  στην καβάλα τον κυρ Τακη ,  που πήγαινα μια μερα ψώνιζα κρέατα κοτες , ρυζι τα έδινα τα μαγείρευε όλα μαζί αχταρμά τα έβαζε σε τάπερ μερίδες και τα έπαιρνα στη δουλεια , μαζί με την σαβούρα που έτρωγα μπουγάτσες και τετοια να κρατηθω σε θερμίδες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

μιλάμε επιστημονικές προετοιμασίες αλλα απο φόρμα άλλο τιποτε γράμωση μέχρι το κόκκαλο , η πλάκα ήταν όταν κρατούσε λίγο παραπάνω το φλόγιστρο στο κονσερβοκούτι έλιωνε και τρυπούσε και πέφταν τα αυγα κάτω και μετα πήγαινε στη γειτονια να ζητήσει και εγω τον πείραζα τον έλεγα κλεφτοκοτά :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

αυτα βέβαια στην δίαιτα , τα λέω όλα αυτα  για να καταλάβουν μερικοί ότι αν κάτι το θέλεις πολυ βρίσκεις τρόπο να το κάνεις και χωρίς να γίνεσαι σπαστικός και αντικοινωνικός στο περιβάλον σου , να μην μας λυπούνται αλλα να μας ζηλεύουν και ποτε δεν γκρινιάζαμε και τις βόλτες μας κάναμε και τα ξενύχτια μας και όλα αλλα και νέοι τότε ενέργεια στο φούλ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Γιατι Στέλιο και γω και ο Σταυράκης όταν πηγαίναμε το πρωί στη δουλειά δεν ξέραμε τι ώρα θα σχολάσουμε , είχαμε ωράρια Ουγκάντας , εγω στο μηχανουργείο κι αυτός στην οικοδομή και μετα προπόνηση στο καπάκι και απο την κούραση πέφταμε ξεροί και λέγαμε το πρωί θα τα κάνουμε , αλλα αν ξυπνάς οριακα που να προλάβεις , εγω είχα ενα γέρο μάγειρα σε εστιατόριο  στην καβάλα τον κυρ Τακη ,  που πήγαινα μια μερα ψώνιζα κρέατα κοτες , ρυζι τα έδινα τα μαγείρευε όλα μαζί αχταρμά τα έβαζε σε τάπερ μερίδες και τα έπαιρνα στη δουλεια , μαζί με την σαβούρα που έτρωγα μπουγάτσες και τετοια να κρατηθω σε θερμίδες 
> 
> μιλάμε επιστημονικές προετοιμασίες αλλα απο φόρμα άλλο τιποτε γράμωση μέχρι το κόκκαλο , η πλάκα ήταν όταν κρατούσε λίγο παραπάνω το φλόγιστρο στο κονσερβοκούτι έλιωνε και τρυπούσε και πέφταν τα αυγα κάτω και μετα πήγαινε στη γειτονια να ζητήσει και εγω τον πείραζα τον έλεγα κλεφτοκοτά
> 
> αυτα βέβαια στην δίαιτα , τα λέω όλα αυτα  για να καταλάβουν μερικοί ότι αν κάτι το θέλεις πολυ βρίσκεις τρόπο να το κάνεις και χωρίς να γίνεσαι σπαστικός και αντικοινωνικός στο περιβάλον σου , να μην μας λυπούνται αλλα να μας ζηλεύουν και ποτε δεν γκρινιάζαμε και τις βόλτες μας κάναμε και τα ξενύχτια μας και όλα αλλα και νέοι τότε ενέργεια στο φούλ


Ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι ρε Λιακο και γι αυτο αυτες οι γενειες αθλητων ειναι και θα ειναι παντα το παραδειγμα !

Ειλικρηνα νοιωθω τυχερος που εστω θυμαμε και εζησα πραγματα με ανθρωπους σαν εσενα και λιγο ακομα παλιοτερους καθως προσπαθουσα να μιμηθω το οτι αν αγαπας κατι θα κανεις τα παντα για να μεγαλωσει αυτη η αγαπη !

Και σημερα ρε Λιακο βλεπεις και τα εχουν ολα οι σημερινοι αθλητες αλλα λειπει η αγαπη κατι που φενετε και πανω στα σωματα τους......και τα εχουν *ΟΛΑ* αδελφε !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και γω τωρα που πέρασαν τα χρόνια Στέλιο αισθανομαι τυχερός που τα έχω ζήσει , τοτε δεν το καταλάβαινα αλλα τωρα βλέπω την διαφορετικότητα
και πιστεύω καθε τι στο ξεκίνημά του είναι αγνό και υπάρχει ιδεολογία μετα στην φύση μας είναι να τα κάνουμε όλα πο*τ*να 

δηλαδη τωρα ποιός γουστάρει την διαδρομή μόνο το αποτέλεσμα τον προορισμό ,δηλαδη να φτιάξουμε γρήγορα ένα σώμα να μας κοιτάνε και να μας θαυμάζουν , αλλα θέλαμε και αυτη η εικόνα η εξωτερική να ανταποκρίνετε σε ουσία και περιεχόμενο , θέλαμε να είμαστε δυνατοι και αξεπεραστοι και στην δουλεια και σε όλα και όταν λέω όλα όλα 
 τότε λέγαμε θα πάμε για προπόνηση και νιώθαμε ηδονή , απο την προηγούμενη μέρα φανταζόμουν την προπόνηση της επόμενης (εντάξει δεν το κάνω και τώρα μην τρελαθούμε αλλα πάλι το γουστάρω και το έχω ανάγκη ) ακόμα σε παλιές δηλώσεις του ο άρνολντ   και παλιοι ββερ  έλεγαν  κάτι τέτοια και οι παλιοί σίγουρα τα θυμούνται  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DIMITROS

> Η φωτο αυτη είναι Απο το 82 όπου διακρίνονται ο Δημητριαδης Τάσος και ο Σιμος Μπατμανης όπου είχε κερδίσει και τον τίτλο του Μρ Βορειος Ελλάς Τζούνιορ 
> 
> 
> 
> Σ αυτο το κομπαριζον με τον Δημητριαδη απο το 83 φαίνεται και ο Φιλος και συναθλητης μου Σταυρος Καρανικολας στη μέση όπου ήταν σαν και μένα όλο τον χρόνο γραμμωμενος και δούλευε οικοδομή υδραυλικός !!
> Θυμαμε έβραζε τα αυγά στην οικοδομή σε κονσερβοκουτι με νερό κ το ζεσταινε με το φλογιστρο που κολουσε  τις χαλκοσωληνες ! Τυραννία να είσαι στη δίαιτα να δουλεύεις οικοδομη κ να τα κανεις όλα μόνος


*Στη  1 φωτο κατω δεξια (Ηλια) εσυ που εισαι και παλιοσειρα πρεπει να ειναι (με το 11 αν βλεπω καλα τον αριθμο) ο Χρηστος ο Τσολακης που ειχε το περιοδικο(Σουπερμαν αν παλι  δε κανω λαθος???) την Πανατα( για Ελλαδα )  και τη Διοργανωση των Οδυσσεια!!*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σωστα κατάλαβες  :03. Thumb up:  και δική μου παράλειψη να ξεχάσω το Χρήστο Τσολάκη που είχε τα περιοδικα την εταιρία MLO τα όργανα γυμναστικής και διοργανωτής μεγάλων αγώνων 

τον θυμάμε που ερχόταν στην Καβάλα όταν κάναμε ποζάρισμα σε καμια ντίσκο ερχόταν απο Σαλονίκη με την μηχανή μια καβασάκι αν θυμάμε καλα να ποζάρει , τότε γινόταν τακτικα τετοιες επιδείξεις τα γούσταρε πολυ ο κόσμος 
τα θυμάμε καμια φορα και λέω πόσο διαφορετικα χρόνια τότε και τι ενθουσιασμός υπήρχε

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Για μενα το Σουπερμαν του Τσολακη ηταν το καλυτερο περιοδικο του χωρου που κυκλοφορησε ποτε στην Ελλαδα.
Τα ειχε ολα ,αλλα το κυριοτερο ασχολιοτανε πολυ με τους Ελληνες αθλητες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Βασάλος Κωνσταντίνος ηταν ενας πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος αθλητής στο 26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ σε 2 πρωτοεμφανιζόμενες κατηγορίες, την Athletic Physique και την Men Physique νικώντας και στις 2 κατηγορίες, καθώς και στο Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα που ακολούθησε στην Θεσσαλονίκη.



Προερχόμενος από αθλητική οικογένεια, γιος του Γιαννη Βασάλου, δείχνει ότι θα έχει πορεία στο άθλημα στις κατηγορίες αυτές.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Αλυμπάκης Θανάσης συμμετείχε και κέρδισε την κατηγορία Classic Bodybuilding Εφήβων στο 26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και στο Διασυλλογικό κέρδισε την κατηγορία Bodybuilding Εφήβων

----------


## soko

Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα μαζι σου Χρηστο,το :03. Thumb up:  SUPERMAN :03. Thumb up:  ηταν το κορυφαιο περιοδικο στο ειδος του!!!!!Κριμα που δεν υπαρχει κατι αντιστοιχο σημερα να ασχολείται περισσότερο με ελληνες αθλητες....

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Θα ήθελα να κανω μια πρόταση βέβαια ειναι off topic,πόσο εφικτό μπορει να ειναι να γινόντουσαν κάποια αφιερώματα σε όλους αυτούς του πολυ μεγάλους αθλητές που μπόρεσαν και κάνανε το όνειρο τους πραγματικότητα σε πέτρινα χρονια, αλλά να είχαμε και μια συνέντευξη τους να μας πουν πως βλεπουν το άθλημα σημερα,γιατι ενώ είχανε δυνατότητες ξαφνικά χάθηκαν,ίσως πούνε και πράγματα που δεν αρέσουν,αλλά δεν γίνεται να αρέσουν όλοι σε όλους.ευχαριστω και συγνώμη για το off.

----------


## andreasaxo

Ψαχνω πληροφοριες και φωτογραφίες για εναν παλιο αθλητη και θα ηθελα οποιος γνωρίζει κατι, αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει.
Λεγοταν Τίτος Καλυδρομίτης (για το ''Τίτος'' δεν παίρνω και ορκο).

----------


## Polyneikos

Ποια δεκαετία αγωνίστηκε;Σε ποιον διοργανωτή;

----------


## andreasaxo

> Ποια δεκαετία αγωνίστηκε;Σε ποιον διοργανωτή;


Δυστιχος τετοιες λεπτομέρειες δεν γνωρίζω.
Ήταν ο πρωτος που ανοιξε gym στην Ναξο, ειχε φωτογραφίες απο αγώνες του στο gym τοτε.

----------


## Polyneikos

2 φωτογραφίες που θα φερουν αναμνήσεις από τα παλιά, σε αρκετους παλιους..Tις αφιερώνω ιδιαίτερα στον Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου. :03. Thumb up: 

*2ο Πρωτάθλημα της NABBA,1995 ,* εποχής προεδρείας  Τσοπουρίδη , πριν γίνει η διάσπαση εκ των υστέρων.

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία ο *Γιάννης Κοπαρίδης* με τον *Ζόραν Βετζιτς*, εναν αθλητή απο την πρωην Γιουγκοσλαβία  που έμενε μονιμα στην Ελλάδα και διαγωνίστηκε σε αρκετους αγώνες της Ελλάδας, παίρνωντας μαλιστα και Overall,μετέπειτα έγινε IFBB Pro.. 




Στην δευτερη φωτογραφία οι ιδιοι, αριστερά μήπως ειναι ο Στελιος Κουτρής σε νεαρή ηλικία;;

Τελικά ο Ζοραν, πήρε το Overall σε αυτόν τον αγώνα...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τι μου θυμησες τωρα κώστα   και βέβαια το θυμάμαι αυτο τον αγώνα , την προηγούμενη χρονιά είχα πάρει το γενικό  αλλα ούτε φωτο δεν εχω εκτός απο μερικές απο περιοδικα  και τον Ζόραν τον ξέρω καλά έχουμε παίξει μαζι σε πανελληνιο και παγκόσμιο και ενω τον φοβόμουν σαν μαζα που είχε μετα τον είχα κερδίσει και στα δυο 
ήταν εποχές που η ΝΑΒΒΑ ήταν στα φορτε της ειδικα με τις νέες κατηγορίες φίτνες και γυναικών

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αριστερά ο Στέλιος είναι ο Κουτρής  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Με αφορμη αυτη την φωτογραφία , από το MR ΕΛΛΑΣ της WABBA, το 1985, θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ανοφορά στον αθλητη που βγήκε 3ος στην κατηγορία .





> Οι νικητές της ψηλής κατηγορίας :
> Στην μέση ο Χρήστος Παρνασσάς (και Γενικός Νικητής), ο Κωστας Μπουρνάζος και ο Αλέκος Μαρτίνος


Είναι ο  *Αλέξανδρος  Μαρτίνος* , από την Κύθνο, ο οποίος μάλιστα είχε καταταχθεί πιο μπροστά και από τον Γιάννη Γκίνη, σε εκείνον τον αγωνα.
Δύο ωραίες φωτογραφίες , βγαλμένες απο την παλαιά εποχή  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tomaxok

τον ειχα γνωρισει στο μπιλιαρδαδικο του αδελφου του στην ηλιουπολη.μιλαγαμε  για πιτ σπαν.και τη αφηνουν.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μια φωτο που βρηκα απο παλιο Ελληνικο περιοδικο .  Τους αναγνωριζετε;
Βεβαια ειναι λιγο αδικια για τους πιο νεους το κουιζ :01. Razz:  ,αρα οι παλιοι εχουν τον πρωτο λογο. :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρηστο θα μιλήσω τελευταίος , ή εστω προτελευταίος  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Xρηστο θα μιλήσω τελευταίος , ή εστω προτελευταίος


Δλδ Κωστα 2 στα 2 ; :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πιστευω το χω :01. Razz:

----------


## DIMITROS

ΑΠΟ Αριστερα οπως βλεπουμε  Αλ......     Αλ........     ΚΑΙ  Δη......... Γι.........  χαχαχαχα επειδη ειμαι ..παλιος  ας το πει καποιος ..νεωτερος!!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ΑΠΟ Αριστερα οπως βλεπουμε  Αλ......     Αλ........     ΚΑΙ  Δη......... Γι.........  χαχαχαχα επειδη ειμαι ..παλιος  ας το πει καποιος ..νεωτερος!!!


Σωστος :03. Thumb up:  :01. Wink:  ,εδωσες κ βοηθεια στους νεοτερους! Για να δουμε!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω απαγορεύετε να μιλήσω γιατι και οι δύο ήταν συναθλητές μου και αγωνιστήκαμε αρκετές φορές μαζί , οπότε ραμένο και η βοήθεια παραπάνω νομίζω είναι πολύ καλή  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

:03. Thumb up: Ειναι ο Αλεξης Αλεξιου ενας πολυ καλος αθλητης κ με αρκετες διακρισεις στην δεκαετια του 80 και ο Δημητρης Γιουσεφ η Μετχατ οπως τον ειχα γνωρισει εγω οταν ειχε ερθει Ελλαδα.    Και αυτος εφτασε σε πολυ ψηλο σωματικο επιπεδο ,δυστηχως για λιγο μια κ λιγη ηταν κ η ζωη του. RIP!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Τον Μετχατ τον θυμάμαι αρκετά εκείνη την εποχή πραγματικά ξεχώριζε τον είχα γνωρίσει στο center gym στην καλλιθεα απέναντι απο τον Άγ.Νικολαο,κρίμα που έφυγε γρήγορα .RIP.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ειναι ο Αλεξης Αλεξιου ενας πολυ καλος αθλητης κ με αρκετες διακρισεις στην δεκαετια του 80 και ο Δημητρης Γιουσεφ η Μετχατ οπως τον ειχα γνωρισει εγω οταν ειχε ερθει Ελλαδα.    Και αυτος εφτασε σε πολυ ψηλο σωματικο επιπεδο ,δυστηχως για λιγο μια κ λιγη ηταν κ η ζωη του. RIP!


Δυο φωτογραφίες του Δημήτρη Γιούσεφ από το MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1994

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μιλαμε για πολύ ογκο κ σχημα! :03. Thumb up:  Και όμως ο δικος μας Ηλιας μπορεσε κ τον νικησε σε ένα παγκοσμιο η Ευρωπαικο αγωνα που συναντηθηκαν στην ιδια κατηγορια.
Και να σκεφτείτε όταν τον ειχα γνωρισει 1989 νομιζω κ όχι στην καλυτερη κατασταση ,μου ελεγε ότι στην Αιγυπτο που ηταν κοντραριζόταν με τον Μαμπρουκ κ ηταν στο ιδιο επιπεδο σαν εφηβοι.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

o Δημήτρης γιούζεφ παρ όλο το παρουσιαστικό του που έδειχνε άγριος ήταν ένα πάρα πολυ καλό και φιλότιμο παιδί χαμηλών τόνων , γιατι ηταν αθλητής και όχι κάποιος που απλα είχε μάζα για τις ανάγκες της δουλειάς του , μιάς και δούλευε νύχτα και αυτο ήταν η αιτία του πρόωρου χαμού του 
συναντηθήκαμε 2 φορές ίσως και παραπάνω δεν θυμάμαι αγωνιστικά , μια στο Πανελλήνιο του 97 και μια στο Παγκόσμιο και η αλήθεια τον φοβήθηκα , άσχετα που τον κέρδισα δεν το είχα και σίγουρο λόγω της μάζας του και μάλιστα στον επόμενο αγώνα που ήταν το παγκόσμιο με την βοήθεια του Γιάννη του Γκίνη αν θυμάμαι καλα γιατι πέρασαν και χρόνια , ήταν πιο κομμένος , αλλα και πάλι είχα κερδίσει γιατι είχα βελτιωθεί και εγω 

είχε ωραίο σχήμα και πολύ μάζα και πιστεύω είχε τεράστιες δυνατότητες , απο τούς καλύτερους ξένους αθλητες που αγωνίστηκαν στην Ελλάδα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κι ενα αρκετα δυσκολο κουιζ αναγνωρισης! Γνωριζετε ποιοι ειναι οι δυο αυτοι αθλητες;
Ιδιως αυτος με τα γιαλια (πολλοι ειχαν πει οτι ημουν σωσιας του στο προφιλ :01. Razz: ) ειναι ιστορικης σημασιας γιατι κερδισε τον πρωτο τιτλο της κατηγοριας που θεσπιστηκε για πρωτη φορα στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο ένας είναι ο Γιάννης Κούκος , τον γιαλιά ενω τον έχω στο μυαλό μου δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ το όνομά του  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ο ένας είναι ο Γιάννης Κούκος , τον γιαλιά ενω τον έχω στο μυαλό μου δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ το όνομά του


Μην ξεχνας Ηλια οτι ειναι πολυ βραδυ κ το γλυκογονο στον εγκεφαλο ειναι μειωμενο. :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

άσε Χρήστο είμαι και άρωστος όχι του θανατά αλλα ένα μπούκωμα και κεφαλόπονο και δεν είμαι σε θέση να σκεφτω εκτενέστερα , το γλυκογόνο εκτός του ότι είναι μειωμένο και ο εγκέφαλος δεν λειτουργεί στο φούλ , το βράδυ φεύγει τελείως απο το σκεπτόμενο κεφάλι και εκεί χαλάει η δουλειά  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Το πρωι λοιπον κ περαστικα :01. Wink: .  Να το δουν κ αλλα παιδια (μεγαλα μαλλον παιδια :01. Wink: ) μπας κ το βρει κανεις.

----------


## George Dalianis

Νικήτας Καλούδης και Γιάννης Κούκος στα 1976.Χρήστο, με έφερες πολλά χρόνια πίσω .
Ξαναείδα συμπτωματικά τον Νικήτα στη Ρόδο το 1987, συνιδιοκτήτη γυμναστηρίου στο Ροδίνι. 
Είχα μόλις πάρει μετάθεση σε τάγμα της Ρόδου , και έψαχνα για γυμναστήριο. Ο Γιάννης Γκίνης και ο Θανάσης Κοψιάς με έστειλαν εκεί όποιυ γυμναζόντουσαν και οι ίδιοι.

Επί τη ευκαιρία στέλνω χαιρετισμούς και ευχαριστίες στον Θανάση και τον Γιάννη που μερίμνησαν να παίρνω κάποια υπηρεσιακά για να γυμνάζομαι .
Να ναι πάντα καλά .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τον ξερω τον Νικητα Καλουδη που λες Γιωργο απο παλιες φωτο , αλλα δεν ειναι αυτος.  Ειναι ο Χαραλαμπος Κατουδης κ ο πρωτος τζουνιορ μιστερ  Ελλας , μια κ η κατηγορια τζουνιορ θεσπιστηκε για πρωτη φορα σε αυτον τον αγωνα. 
Μιστερ Ελλας 1978 με γενικο νικητη τον Αριστειδη Ζαφειροπουλο . Ηταν ο πρωτος μου αγωνας που παρακολουθησα κ μου εχει μηνει. :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

πολυ ωραια φωτο παλιας σχολης και ο γιαννης κουκος 10 χρονια μπροστα σε μυικες ποιοτητες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> πολυ ωραια φωτο παλιας σχολης και ο γιαννης κουκος 10 χρονια μπροστα σε μυικες ποιοτητες


Σωστα τα λες Βαγγελη κ ομως δεν του ''δωσανε'' ποτε ενα Μιστερ Ελλας ,μονο αργοτερα κατι επαθλα Ακροπολις με αντιπαλο τον εαυτο του. :01. Razz: 

*Παρατηρηστε με τι τροπο τους κοιταζουν οι συναθλητες τους ,πισω φαινεται κ το προσωπο του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σωστα τα λές Χρήστο με τον Νικήτα Καλούδη είχα παίξει και εγω σε ένα αγώνα και δεν με μοιάζει να ναι αυτός , αλλα σε φώτο προφίλ και με γιαλιά , παλια μαυρόασπρη και σπάνια φώτο είναι δύσκολα ακόμα και για τούς παλιούς να ξεχωρίσουν , γιατι πέρασαν και πολλα χρόνια 

πάντως για τον Γιάννη Κούκο θα έχω να το λέω ότι σε πολλες περιπτώσεις ειχε αδικηθεί και πάντα ήταν ήρεμος και ποτε δεν αντιδρούσε γι αυτο και ήταν τόσο αγαπητός στον κόσμο και η αξία του ήταν αδιαμφισβήτητη και γι αυτο τραβούσε τα βλέματα των συναθλητών του με την μυικότητά του , πράγμα σπάνιο για εκείνα τα χρόνια

----------


## George Dalianis

> Τον ξερω τον Νικητα Καλουδη που λες Γιωργο απο παλιες φωτο , αλλα δεν ειναι αυτος.  Ειναι ο Χαραλαμπος Κατουδης κ ο πρωτος τζουνιορ μιστερ  Ελλας , μια κ η κατηγορια τζουνιορ θεσπιστηκε για πρωτη φορα σε αυτον τον αγωνα. 
> Μιστερ Ελλας 1978 με γενικο νικητη τον Αριστειδη Ζαφειροπουλο . Ηταν ο πρωτος μου αγωνας που παρακολουθησα κ μου εχει μηνει.



Χρήστο ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση.Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Εκ παραδρομής έγραψα το όνομα Καλούδης και ,συνειρμικά, ήρθε φυσικά το όνομα Νικήτας. 
Ηταν ο Χαράλαμπος Κατούδης βέβαια που ήταν στη Ρόδο. 

Αν και έχω χάσει το αντίστοιχο περιοδικό ,θυμηθηκα την λεζάντα του Αθλητή : "Οι υπόλοιποι παρακολουθούν μάλλον έντρομοι".
Ησαν λίγοι οι αθλητές της εποχής που έβγαζαν σκληράδα, μυικότητα και γράμμωση όπως ο Γιάννης Κούκος, κάτι που ήταν βεβαίως και γεννετικό.
Οι περισσότεροι κοίταζαν τον όγκο σε περιόδους που άλλωστε οι γνώσεις διατροφής ήταν σχετικά περιορισμένες. 

Το bodybuilding όμως έχει πάντα να κάνει με το πώς φαίνεσαι.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Aναγνωριζει κανεις κ τους εξι αθλητες;  Ειναι οι καλυτεροι του αγωνα κ ετοιμοι να διεκδικησουν τον γενικο τιτλο.

----------


## George Dalianis

Από αριστερά : Σαμιώτης , Λυμπέρης, Παρνασσάς, Βολικός, Παγιαννίδης, Γουλτίδης . 
Φοβερή ποιότητα, ξεχωριστά καλούπια.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ακριβως Γιωργο!

----------


## vaggan

αν μου ελεγαν να διαλεξω να εχω ενα σωμα απο τους παλιους θα διαλεγα παρνασσα πολυ ωραιο σωμα φοβερες αναλογιες αισθητικο 100%

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

επειδή δεν έχουν υπερβολικά πρηξίματα τα σώματα κραταν τα χαρακτηριστικά τους και ο κάθε ένας είναι ξεχωριστός , απο αυτούς εγω είχα αγωνιστεί με τον Χρήστο Σαμιώτη φοβερός αθλητής αλλα και εξαιρετικός άνθρωπος , απίστευτα  καλό παιδι ήρεμο και καλοσυνάτο και δεν είναι τυχαίο που είναι καλόγερος στο Άγιο Όρος εδω και πολλα χρόνια , ίσως και πάνω απο 20 στην Μονή Εσφιγμένου , απο τούς υπόλοιπους ο φίλος Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης και ο απίστευτος με την φοβερή πλάτη και γράμμωση Γιώργος Γουλτίδης 

Και ο  Παρνασσάς με φοβερη αισθητική το σώμα του όπως και ο Διονύσης Βολικός ο οποίος με είχε κάνει εντύπωση όταν τον είχα δεί στην Πατρα το 85 όταν ήμουν φαντάρος σε μια καφετέρια και είχα πάθει πλάκα , ο Λυμπέρης πάντα φορμαρισμένος και πολύ μυώδης και πρωταγωνιστούσε τότε αγωνιστικά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Απο το Μιστερ Ελλας wabba 1984 ειναι αυτη η φωτο Ηλια , με νικητη τον Διον. Βολικο νομιζω.
Τον ειχα δει αυτον τον αγωνα κ ειχα παθει πλακα οταν ειδα για πρωτη φορα τον Χρηστο Σαμιωτη απο τοτε που ημασταν σμηνιτες μαζι.   Ηξερα οτι ειχε τρομερα φυσικα προσοντα αλλα δεν περιμενα να τον δω σε τετοια φοβερη κατασταση ενα χρονο μονο μετα που απολυθηκαμε .

*Απο σενα ειχαμε μαθει Ηλια οτι ειναι στο αγιο ορος ,τωρα που ειπες κ σε πια μονη ειναι θα παω καποια φορα να τον δω.

----------


## Polyneikos

Τον έναν αθλητή της φωτογραφίας φαντάζομαι είναι πολύ εύκολο να τον εντοπίσετε, τον δευτερο τον γνωρίζετε;
(Μην βιαστούν οι παλαιότεροι να απαντήσουν..)

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Τον έναν αθλητή της φωτογραφίας φαντάζομαι είναι πολύ εύκολο να τον εντοπίσετε, τον δευτερο τον γνωρίζετε;
> (Μην βιαστούν οι παλαιότεροι να απαντήσουν..)





O ενας ο ''ευκολος'' ειναι ο Κοπαριδης ,τον αλλον δεν τον ξερω.  Οσο τον κοιταω ,καποιον μου φερνει αλλα πιθανον να ειμαι αλλου!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα ο Γιάννης ο κοπαρίδης είναι πιο δημοφιλής αλλα και ο άλλος με φέρνει τον Τάσο Ζαχαρόπουλο

----------


## NASSER

Όντως ο Τάσος ο Ζαχαρόπουλος είναι. 
Εγώ μυρίζομαι και νέο αρχείο στα χέρια του Κώστα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Oντως είναι ο Τασος Ζαχαρόπουλος, ο οποίος διατηρούσε σκληροπυρηνικο γυμναστήριο στο Περιστέρι (πρέπει να μάθω αν το έχει ακόμα), προπονούταν πάντα αν και όχι αγωνιστικός και τον βλέπουμε συχνά στους αγώνες, φίλος του αθλήματος καθώς ταξιδεύει κάθε χρόνο και στα Olympias.















Ενδιαφέρον έχει να αποκτήσουμε υλικό απο ένα πολυ καλο Grand Prix που είχε διοργανώσει το 1999, Διάπλαση Grand Prix, με συμεετοχές πολύ καλων αθλητών της εποχής, Γενικός Νικητής ήταν ο μεγάλος *Βασίλης Γρίβας*, στο απόγειο της αγωνιστικής του πορείας !

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίος ο Τάσος, επιτέλους βλέπουμε φωτογραφίες του!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κι ενας παλιος μου γνωριμος αγωνιστικος αθλητης , ο *Νικος Μανικας!*
Ψηλος κ με ομορφα γενικα χαρακτηριστικα ο Νικος εκανε αρκετη αισθηση στην μικρη του αγωνιστικη πορεια.
Ειχα να τον δω κ να μαθω νεα του αρκετα χρονια ,κ μολις σημερα εμαθα οτι ειναι καλα κ χαρηκα.

Το βιντεο ειναι απο το Μρ Ελλας wabba 1987 που αγωνιστηκε στην ψηλη κατηγορια.

----------


## vaggan

τις δυναμεις τους στο μπρα ντε φερ δοκιμαζουν οι δυο ελπιδοφοροι αθλητες των 90s

----------


## vaggan

> Αυτο  με το  στηθος ειναι  στον  Μανωλη  γενετικο !  παρα πολυ κριμα για  ενα τοσο  καλο  παιδι  και  εναν απιθανο αθλητη !
> παντα  πεφτει  το  ματι  του  κριτη  σε  αυτο  το  σημειο  ..  με  αποτελεσμα να  μην  παει  το  μολυβι του να  τον  βαλει   στην  πρωτη  θεση !  μια  θεση  που  κατα  το αλλο  του  σωμα  το  αξιζει  και  με  το  παραπανω !
> Για  αυτο  το  θεμα  εχω  ερθει  κι  εγω  σε  αυτη  τη  θεση  οταν  τον  εκρινα  ...  και  η στεναχωρια  μου ηταν  μεγαλη  !
> σε  αυτον  τον  αγωνα  δεν  εκανα  τιποτα  αλλο  παρα  να  μιλαω  μαζι  του  πως  μπορει  αυτο  το  σημειο  να  διορθωθει ! ελπιζω  να  προσπαθησει  ...  και  να  μην  ειναι  αυτο αιτια  να  σταματησει  το  αγωνιστικο  β.β .


δεν ηταν παντα ετσι το στηθος του κατι αλλο πρεπει να πεχτηκε ισως καποιο ατυχημα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Χθεσινη τυχαια συναντηση :01. Smile:  μετα απο πολλα χρονια με εναν παλιο συναθλητη κ φιλο ,τον Χρηστο Σακελαροπουλο.
Χωρις να ειχε φτασει ποτε σε κατασταση ακραιας μυικοτητας κ γραμμωσης , η  ομορφη εμφανιση του ,η συμμετρια του ,το ποζαριζμα του κ η χαρα του αγωνα που ενιωθε ,τον εκαναν αγαπητο κ  παντα κοσμουσε τους αγωνες με την συμετοχη του.
Του αφιερωνω :08. Toast:  αυτο το βιντεο απο το Μιστερ Ελλας wabba 1988 που ελαβε μερος στην μεσαια κατηγορια.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> δεν ηταν παντα ετσι το στηθος του κατι αλλο πρεπει να πεχτηκε ισως καποιο ατυχημα


Και βεβαια δεν ειναι γενετικο αλλα ουτε και απο ατυχημα !

Ατυχημα ηταν το οτι στο δρομο του Μανωλη βρεθηκε ενας ασχετος guru που τον οδηγησε σε αυτη τη κατασταση αλλα και η αμαθεια την τοτε εποχη που ειχαν οι αθλητες !

Με το Μανωλη βρισκομαστε συχνα και το εχει και αυτος παραπονο που ακουσε και ακολουθησε τον συγκεκριμενο ανθρωπο !

----------


## vaggan

> Χθεσινη τυχαια συναντηση μετα απο πολλα χρονια με εναν παλιο συναθλητη κ φιλο ,τον Χρηστο Σακελαροπουλο.
> Χωρις να ειχε φτασει ποτε σε κατασταση ακραιας μυικοτητας κ γραμμωσης , η  ομορφη εμφανιση του ,η συμμετρια του ,το ποζαριζμα του κ η χαρα του αγωνα που ενιωθε ,τον εκαναν αγαπητο κ  παντα κοσμουσε τους αγωνες με την συμετοχη του.
> Του αφιερωνω αυτο το βιντεο απο το Μιστερ Ελλας wabba 1988 που ελαβε μερος στην μεσαια κατηγορια.


ποσοοοοοοοοοοοο μου αρεσουν αυτες οι εποχες μια χαραα το φιλαρακι σου  χρησταρα

----------


## argyrakis

> 2 φωτογραφίες που θα φερουν αναμνήσεις από τα παλιά, σε αρκετους παλιους..Tις αφιερώνω ιδιαίτερα στον Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου.
> 
> *2ο Πρωτάθλημα της NABBA,1995 ,* εποχής προεδρείας  Τσοπουρίδη , πριν γίνει η διάσπαση εκ των υστέρων.
> 
> Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία ο *Γιάννης Κοπαρίδης* με τον *Ζόραν Βετζιτς*, εναν αθλητή απο την πρωην Γιουγκοσλαβία  που έμενε μονιμα στην Ελλάδα και διαγωνίστηκε σε αρκετους αγώνες της Ελλάδας, παίρνωντας μαλιστα και Overall,μετέπειτα έγινε IFBB Pro.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


στον αγώνα αυτόν το γενικό τίτλο τον πήρε ο κεχαγιάς που έπαιζε στην μεσαία κατηγορία -90
το θυμάμαι γιατί έπαιξα σε αυτόν τον αγώνα στην κατηγορία junior

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Δεν ήξερα ότι βρεθήκαμε τόσο κοντά...Ελαφρύ το χώμα που σε σκεπάζει συναθλητή,αιωνία σου η μνήμη.+

Σύμφωνα με το Policenet.gr, ο 28χρονος Ανδρέας Ιωαννίδης, ο οποίος ήταν αστυνομικός και υπηρετούσε στη Γενική Διεύθυνση Ασφαλείας Επισήμων της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., κατευθυνόμενος προς τη Λεωφ. Φυλής το απόγευμα (17:45) της Κυριακής 25/10/2015, έχασε τον έλεγχο της ιδιωτικής του μηχανής και προσέκρουσε με το κεφάλι, πάνω σε κολώνα, χάνοντας τη ζωή του.

----------


## Nive

Οχι,ρε π@@στη!!! 
Καλο ταξιδι στον παλικαρο!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τραγικό αυτό το νέο και κρίμα για τον νέο άνθρωπο που χάθηκε άδικα !! ας είναι ελαφρυ το χώμα που τον σκεπάζει και δύναμη ψυχική στούς δικούς του ανθρώπους

----------


## kapetan123

παιδιά τι έγινε ποιός πέθανε??

----------


## Tolis 1989

Ο φίλος μου Ζώης Μπάλας 1 εβδομάδα πριν τον αγώνα στο παγκόσμιο της IBFA στην Ιταλία!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δημήτρης Μποφιλάκης ή Μποφύλιος* (δεν γνωρίζω γιατί αναφέρεται στα περιοδικά και με τα 2 ονόματα)
*Γενικός Νικητής το 1989 του Mr Κρήτη* στο Ρέθυμνο και νικητής της κατηγορίας -85 την επόμενη στο Mr Νότιος Ελλάς που έγινε στα Χανια

----------


## Polyneikos

Δημήτρης Καλλιγέρης, αθλητής που αγωνίστηκε την δεκαετία του 90.

*Από το Mr Κρήτη 1990*

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες από το Πανευρωπαϊκό της WABBA το 1989, στο SouthPort στην Αγγλία

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα τις φωτογραφίες που έχεις ξεθάψει (κυριολεκτικά!) ίσως δεν τις έχουν δει ούτε οι ίδιοι οι αθλητές  :03. Bowdown: 

Ευχαριστούμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aθλητής της δεκαετίας του 70, σε τρεις φωτογραφίες από διαφορετικές χρονικές περιόδους 
Μπορεί να τον αναγνωρίσει κάποιος από τους παλιούς;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ δυσκολο το κουιζ Κωστα ,στη μεσαια φωτο μου φερνει εναν Καραμπαλη που αγωνιζοταν αρχες του 70 αλλα κ παλι δεν νομιζω.  Αμα δεν τον αναγνωρισει τελικα κανεις ,για δωσε καμια βοηθεια. Αγωνιστηκε ifbb η wabba;

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρηστο δεν ειναι αυτός, είχε γυμναστήριο στην επαρχία, αν βοηθάει, εμπαιναν καποιες φωτό του στα περιοδικά της εποχής του παντως .

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Έλληνας αθλητής που έχει να αγωνιστεί 10 χρόνια, όμως τώρα τον είδαμε ότι αρχίζει και πάλι να έχει βλέψεις για αγώνες (το μικρόβιο δε φεύγει ποτέ!) Ήταν παλιά στις διοργανώσεις της WABBA, όμως τώρα έχει Σύλλογο στην ΕΟΣΔ, οπότε για εκεί προετοιμάζεται όποτε δει ότι πιάνει τη φόρμα που θέλει.

Ποιος είναι;

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα μιλήσω τελευταίος :01. Mr. Green: 
Μπραβο, πολύ καλή κατάσταση :03. Clap:

----------


## DIMITROS

.........................

----------


## Muscleboss

Νομίζω τον έχω... αν και επειδή απέχω από τα δρώμενα τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν έχει σύλλογο ΕΟΣΔ, αλλά ξέρω ότι έχει γυμναστήριο με σημαντικό όνομα, οπότε μάλλον έχει και σύλλογο.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Aθλητής της δεκαετίας του 70, σε τρεις φωτογραφίες από διαφορετικές χρονικές περιόδους 
> Μπορεί να τον αναγνωρίσει κάποιος από τους παλιούς;


Επειδή δεν βλέπω να τον βρίσκει κάποιος, ειναι ο *Δημήτρης Σκουλαρίδης,* όσοι γυμναζόντουσαν στο γυμναστήριο του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, πιθανόν να τον θυμούνται.
Μετέπειτα ανοιξε και ο ίδιος γυμναστήρο στην Τρίπολη.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Έλληνας αθλητής που έχει να αγωνιστεί 10 χρόνια, όμως τώρα τον είδαμε ότι αρχίζει και πάλι να έχει βλέψεις για αγώνες (το μικρόβιο δε φεύγει ποτέ!) Ήταν παλιά στις διοργανώσεις της WABBA, όμως τώρα έχει Σύλλογο στην ΕΟΣΔ, οπότε για εκεί προετοιμάζεται όποτε δει ότι πιάνει τη φόρμα που θέλει.
> 
> Ποιος είναι;



Να το πάρει το ποτάμι; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ναι!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Έλληνας αθλητής που έχει να αγωνιστεί 10 χρόνια, όμως τώρα τον είδαμε ότι αρχίζει και πάλι να έχει βλέψεις για αγώνες (το μικρόβιο δε φεύγει ποτέ!) Ήταν παλιά στις διοργανώσεις της WABBA, όμως τώρα έχει Σύλλογο στην ΕΟΣΔ, οπότε για εκεί προετοιμάζεται όποτε δει ότι πιάνει τη φόρμα που θέλει.
> 
> Ποιος είναι;


Γιώργος Μπουζιάνας  :01. Mr. Green: 

Ενδιαφέρον να τον ξαναδούμε στη σκηνή μετά από τόσα χρόνια αποχής  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Γιώργος εκτός απο καλός αθλητης είναι και καλό παιδί χαμηλών τόνων και χωρίς επάρσεις που κερδίζει την συμπάθεια και με τον χαρακτήρα του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

"Έφυγε" απο την ζωή στην ηλικία 51 ετών, ο Βολιώτης *Χρήστος Χειμώνας*, τον οποίο συναντούσαμε συχνά στους αγώνες της WABBA, στις κατηγορίες Masters.
Χωρίς να τον γνωριζα προσωπικά, ωραίος τύπος, χαμογελαστός και showman στην σκηνη.
Oι πρώτες πληροφορίες λενε για παθολογικά αιτια, καθώς απο ότι γνωρίζω έκανε αιμοκαθάρσεις. R.I.P. +









*Πηγή*

----------


## Muscleboss

Κρίμα... ήταν γενικά ευχάριστη παρουσία στους αγώνες, με αρκετές συμμετοχές και ωραία ποζαρίσματα.

R.I.P.+

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πραγματικά πολύ δυσάρεστο γεγονός και για μενα γιατι τον γνώρησα προσωπικα και είχα τύχει και κριτής σε αγώνες που κατέβαινε και με είχε κάνει εντύπωση και η σωματική του κατάσταση που ήταν άριστη , αλλα και η ενέργεια και διάθεση που έβγαζε πάνω στην σκηνή και η προσεγμένη του απο όλες τις απόψεις παρουσίασή του 
Δεν γνώριζα για κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας αν είχε , αλλα είναι κρίμα γιατι ήταν νέος άνθρωπος και αθλητής

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κριμα....τον θυμαμαι στους αγωνες παντα χαμογελαστος κ χαιροταν στην σκηνη αυτο που εκανε. Θεος σχωρεστον :01. Sad:

----------


## NASSER

Κάθε απώλεια αθλητή είναι απώλεια για το άθλημα μας, ειδικά όταν τα πρόσωπα είναι συμπαθή και έχουμε από αυτούς καλές αναμνήσεις. Ο Χρήστος πάντα με το χαμόγελο στη σκηνή, διασκέδαζε και ευχαριστιόταν τις συμμετοχές του. Φυσικά θα είναι δύσκολο να τον ξεχάσουμε, η απουσία του θα είναι αισθητή στους επόμενους αγώνες.
Τα συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του. RIP+

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

''Εφυγε'' σημερα ο Σωκρατης Πετιδης  :01. Sad:  ,αγωνιστικος ΒΒερ κ γνωστος απο την διαφημιση ''Κραζεις; Θαυμαζεις!''
Θεος χωρεστον κ συλλυπητηρια στους δικου του.

http://www.newsit.gr/ellada/Pethane-...sis-vid/726735

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο Σωκράτης Πετίδης* υπέστη εγκεφαλικό  και νοσηλεύτηκε για κάποιες ημέρες στην εντατική.
Τελικά δεν τα κατάφερε.
Αθλητής της Χειροπάλης για όσους τον ήξεραν από παλιά, που στην πορεία αγωνίστηκε τα τελευταία χρόνια,κυρίως στην NAC, σε αγώνες Bodybuilding στην κατηγορία Body Athletic με διακρίσεις.
Στο ευρυ κοινό έγινε γνωστος από την ατάκα "Κραζεις, θαυμάζεις" που έγινε σλόγκαν από μαι επίσκεψή του σε εκπομπή της Αννίτας Πάνια, μέχρι που έγινε και διαφημιση των JUMBO.
Για αυτούς που τον γνώριζαν, λένε για ωραίο τύπο.
Ελαφρύ το χώμα που θα τον σκεπάσει.. R.I.P.+

----------


## Polyneikos

> Δυο φωτογραφίες του Δημήτρη Γιούσεφ από το MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1994





> Μιλαμε για πολύ ογκο κ σχημα! Και όμως ο δικος μας Ηλιας μπορεσε κ τον νικησε σε ένα παγκοσμιο η Ευρωπαικο αγωνα που συναντηθηκαν στην ιδια κατηγορια.
> Και να σκεφτείτε όταν τον ειχα γνωρισει 1989 νομιζω κ όχι στην καλυτερη κατασταση ,μου ελεγε ότι στην Αιγυπτο που ηταν κοντραριζόταν με τον Μαμπρουκ κ ηταν στο ιδιο επιπεδο σαν εφηβοι.





> o Δημήτρης γιούζεφ παρ όλο το παρουσιαστικό του που έδειχνε άγριος ήταν ένα πάρα πολυ καλό και φιλότιμο παιδί χαμηλών τόνων , γιατι ηταν αθλητής και όχι κάποιος που απλα είχε μάζα για τις ανάγκες της δουλειάς του , μιάς και δούλευε νύχτα και αυτο ήταν η αιτία του πρόωρου χαμού του 
> συναντηθήκαμε 2 φορές ίσως και παραπάνω δεν θυμάμαι αγωνιστικά , μια στο Πανελλήνιο του 97 και μια στο Παγκόσμιο και η αλήθεια τον φοβήθηκα , άσχετα που τον κέρδισα δεν το είχα και σίγουρο λόγω της μάζας του και μάλιστα στον επόμενο αγώνα που ήταν το παγκόσμιο με την βοήθεια του Γιάννη του Γκίνη αν θυμάμαι καλα γιατι πέρασαν και χρόνια , ήταν πιο κομμένος , αλλα και πάλι είχα κερδίσει γιατι είχα βελτιωθεί και εγω 
> 
> είχε ωραίο σχήμα και πολύ μάζα και πιστεύω είχε τεράστιες δυνατότητες , απο τούς καλύτερους ξένους αθλητες που αγωνίστηκαν στην Ελλάδα


Πραγματικά αθλητής με μεγάλες διαστάσεις ο *Γιούσεφ  Μέτχατ* από την Αίγυπτο ή Δημήτρης όπως τον συνήθισαν οι περισσότεροι


1992 Παφθιωτικό Πρωτάθλημα - Γενικός Νικητής




1992 ΕΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο (εκτος συναγωνισμου, διακρίνονται ο Σ*ωτήρης Παπαδημητρίου* και ο *Γιώργος Κωστογλάκης*)



Το 1994 στο Mr Oδύσσεια με τον *Περικλή Νετέλτσο*

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Πωωωω τον θυμάμαι το 87-88 που ερχόταν στο γυμναστηριο center gym στην καλλιθεα και μιλάγαμε,ηταν βουνό ωραίες μάζες και πυκνοί μύες,θυμάμαι οτι για pre (λεμε τωρα γιατι τοτε δεν υπήρχαν όπως τωρα) έπινε ενα μισολιτρο φρέσκο γάλα με 4-5 κουταλιές τις σούπας ζάχαρη,και μετα πόνο.
Αν και καλο παιδι δυστηχως έφυγε νωρίς λόγο τις επαγγελματικής του επιλογής,ας ειναι καλα όπου και αν βρίσκεται.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καποια στιγμη το 1989 ...ο Δημητρης Γιουσεφ Μετχατ μακρια απο αγωνιστικη φορμα. Τρομερα γεννητικα ,το απεδειξε σε τρια χρονια απο δω :03. Thumb up:  οταν αποφασισε μπορεσε να ασχοληθει πιο σοβαρα .
Rip..

----------


## Polyneikos

Αγώνας στα τέλη του ΄70.. 
Γνωρίζει κανείς τον junior στις φωτογραφίες; Για να σας δώ...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ντελετσος..... ;   Χωρις να δω σκονακι :01. Mr. Green: 
Εκτος αν ειναι κ σημερα καποιος γνωστος κ κανω λαθος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Nαι Χρήστο, έπεσες μέσα, με μια μικρή παραλλαγή του ονόματος. :01. Razz: 
Ειναι ο *Περικής Νετέλτσος* από την Θεσσαλονίκη, είχε το Gold's Gym, τωρα έχει το ΑΤΛΑΣ και ειναι προπονητής του Αλυμπάκη αλλά και άλλων αθλητών.
Προπονητής παλαιάς κοπής, σκληροπυρηνικός, έχουν περάσει αρκετοί αθλητές από τα χέρια του!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Α...δεν το ηξερα Κωστα οτι ειναι ακομα ενεργος στο αθλημα ,εστω φυσικα κ απο διαφορετικο ποστο.
Οι φωτο του πρεπει να ειναι το 78 η 79 απο αγωνα του στο Χιλτον....τον θυμαμαι.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αθλητής που πρωταγωνίστησε τις δεκαετίες του '70 & '80 βρέθηκε σήμερα σε κατάαστημα των Xtreme Stores και φυσικά δεν χάσαμε την ευκαιρία για μια αναμνηστική φωτογραφία.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο Δημήτρης Γκιουλέας είναι που είχε κερδίσει και μρ Ελλας στην δεκαετια του 70 αν θυμάμαι καλα

----------


## Polyneikos

^^ Ηλία σε σένα βασιζόμουν και στον Χρήστο, καθώς τον προλάβατε ηλικιακά!! :03. Clap: 

Αστυνομικός στο επάγγελμα, ο *Δημήτρης Γκιουλέας*, διαγωνίστηκε για πρώτη φορά το 1978 στο Mr Hellas της WABBA καθοδηγούμενος από τον *Κώστα Γιαννακόπουλο*, κερδίζοντας την 1η θεση με τον Μπουρνάζο και τον Συκινιώτη



Το 1979 στο Πρωτάθλημα της ΙFBB κέρδισε την Μεσαια κατηγορία και τον Γενικό Τίτλο κέρδισε ο Μπουρνάζος



To 1980 στην ίδια διοργάνωση βγήκε 2ος πίσω από τον Τσουκαλίδη Θοδωρή που τότε ήταν μόνιμος κάτοικος Γερμανίας



Το 1982 κέρδισε την κατηγορία του στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA








Οι κυριότερες συμμετοχές του Γκιουλέα:


1.    1978 WABBA Mr Ηellas
2.    1979 ΙFBB Πρωτάθλημα
3.    1980 IFBB Mr Ηellas
4.    1982 WABBA Mr Ηellas

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο το ηλικιακά κάτι υπονοεί τώρα αλλα δε πειράζει το περνάμε στα ψιλά !!Απλα εμείς αν και πιτσιρικάδες διαβάζαμε πολύ ιστορία και μαθαίναμε τα παλια απο περιοδικά σαν ιστορικά γεγονότα , όχι οτι τα βιώσαμε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ^^ Ηλία σε σένα βασιζόμουν και στον Χρήστο, καθώς τον προλάβατε ηλικιακά!!
> 
> Αστυνομικός στο επάγγελμα, ο *Δημήτρης Γκιουλέας*, διαγωνίστηκε για πρώτη φορά το 1978 στο Mr Hellas της WABBA καθοδηγούμενος από τον *Κώστα Γιαννακόπουλο*, κερδίζοντας την 1η θεση με τον Μπουρνάζο και τον Συκινιώτη
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122060
> 
> Το 1979 στο Πρωτάθλημα της ΙFBB κέρδισε την Μεσαια κατηγορία και τον Γενικό Τίτλο κέρδισε ο Μπουρνάζος
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122059
> ...


Τον θυμαμαι τον Γκιουλεα ,πολυ καλος αθλητης στην εποχη του μας εκανε να αισθανομαστε πιο ασφαλεις μια κ αστυνομικος.
Να πω την αληθεια δεν θα τον εβρισκα απο την τωρινη φωτο , κ εγω διαβαζα αρκετα αρχαια ιστορια  :01. Mr. Green:  αρα ο Ηλιας εχει καλυτερο μνημονικο η μαλλον διορατικοτητα  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Απο διηγήσεις Χρήστο τα έμαθα και παλια περιοδικα που έβλεπα μη νομίζεις , εγω ούτε γεννημένος δεν ήμουν τότε πιτσιρικάς είμαι   :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Επίσης πολυ ωραίος αθλητής ήταν και ο Θόδωρας ο Τσουκαλίδης με κλασικό σώμα με ωραίο ρηλάξ και κοιλιακούς :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μερικες φωτο απο το προσωπικο αρχειο του φιλου Χρηστου Σακελαροπουλου , μαζι με μερικα μεγανθηρια της εποχης Lee Labrada , Mike Christian  ,Charles Clairmonte  k τους Ελληνες Λιτσα Αβραμη ,Στελιο Μπουτουλη  ,Ελενη Πετρουλακη.
Οπως κ καποιες αγωνιστικες του .

----------


## Polyneikos

Φοβερές-ρετρό φωτογραφίες του Χρήστου Σακελλαρόπουλου, καλού φίλου με τον οποίο λογικά Χρήστο συμπέσατε σε κάποιον αγώνα;
Ειδικα απο το 1988, με Δημητρη Πλαγιανό και Αλέξη Αλεξίου  και πιο κατω με τον Μιχάλη Γαυγιωτάκη  αλλά και τον Παναγιώτη Φραγκούλη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Συμπεσαμε σε 2-3 αγώνες Κώστα αλλά πάντα σε άλλη κατηγορία.
Ο Χρήστος πάντα έχει ένα "δεσιμο" μιας άλλης εποχής με το άθλημα.

----------


## Bourlokas george

Πολύ  ωραίες φωτογραφίες με αθλητές που έπαιξαν μεγάλο ρόλο στο να μπουν γενιές και γενιές,μέσα στα γυμναστήρια.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Γιάννης Γιαννακόπουλος* είναι αθλητης από τον Μαραθώνα που αγωνίζεται από το 2017, ενώ γυμνάζεται 30 χρόνια!
Γυμνάζεται στα *YAVA της Νέας Μάκρης* και είναι σε καλή κατάσταση -all around the year- καθώς ο πρωταρχικός του στόχος είναι η καλή φυσική κατάσταση.
Είναι ήδη σε καλή φόρμα, χωρίς να προσδιορίζει πότε θα αγωνιστεί, εντός  του 2019!








*
Η αγωνιστική του πορεία :
*
1) ΙΒFA Hellas Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2017 - Καλαμάτα : 3η θέση
2) ΙΒFA Hellas Cup 2017 - Βοdy Χαμηλή : 1η θέση, H/P -3kg : 2η θέση, Pairs : : 1η θέση
3) NAC Hellas Κύπελλο 2018 - Athletic II : 2η θέση
4) WABBA Ιnternational Κύπελλο 201 - Μen Fitness : 2η θέση

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην τελική ευθεία το αγωνιστικό team που καθοδηγεί ο *Αλέξανδρος Γερολυμάτος*, για 2 σημαντικούς αγώνες εντός του Νοεμβρίου.
Η *Κωνσταντίνα Ευτυχίου*, πρωταθλήτρια που διαγωνίζεται από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του ΄90 και έχει επανέλθει στους αγώνες και η *Γεωργία Αναγνώστου*, νέα αθλήτρια που προετοιμάζεται να αγωνιστεί για πρώτη φορά στην κατηγορία Bikini.
 Μια μεγάλη προκληση αρχικά το πρώτο ΣαββατοΚύριακο του Νοεμβρίου, για την Ευτυχίου και Αναγνώστου όπου θα συμμετάσχουν στο Romania Muscle Fest της IFBB Pro League στο Βουκουρέστι στις κατηγορίες Figure και Bikini αντίστοιχα..Η επόμενη αγωνιστική τους εμφάνιση στις 10 Νοεμβρίου  στο Κύπελλο της WΑΒΒΑ International στο Novotel!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ενδιαφερουσα κ ευχαριστη η επανεμφανιση μετα απο χρονια
αθλητων-τριων.

----------


## Polyneikos

H *Xαρά Σταυρίδου,* πρόκειται να αγωνιστεί στις 3 Νοεμβρίου  στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ στην κατηγορία Βodyfitness και 2 εβδομάδες αργότερα  στο  Diamond Cup της IFBB στην Ρώμη. Μέλος  του A-Team  που υποστηρίζει αθλητές στην αγωνιστική τους προετοιμασία, πραγματοποιεί την 2η της εμφάνιση μετά το 30ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα το 2017, προετοιμασία που έχει αναλάβει ο διατροφολόγος του A-Team, *Φάνης Νηρός.*

----------


## Polyneikos

O Κύπριος Κωνσταντίνος Γενεθλίου. 21 χρονών, είναι στο τελικό στάδιο προετοιμασίας με τον προπονητή του Κώστα Σταμάτη  για τους Ελληνικούς αγώνες Οκτωβρίου - Νοεμβρίου!
Θα αγωνιστεί στις κατηγορίες Juniors & Classic Physique.

----------


## Polyneikos

Δημήτρης Βασιλάκης - Classic Physique - 3 weeks out!


Στην σχετικά νεοσύστατη αλλά δημοφιλή  Classic Physique, ετοιμάζεται να αγωνιστεί ο Δημήτρης Βασιλάκης, στο επικείμενο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB-Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ., στις 3 Νοεμβρίου.
Σε επικοινωνία που υπήρξε με το Bodybuilding.gr, δηλώνει ικανοποιημένος από την τωρινή του κατάσταση, 3 εβδομάδες πριν, ζυγίζοντας 100 κιλά.


Oι προηγούμενες συμμετοχές του Δημήτρη Βασιλάκη


IFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα  2011 -  Classic Bodybuilding +1.80cm 3η θέση
IFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα  2015 - Classic Bodybuilding +1.80cm 5η θέση

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αγωνιστικές Προετοιμασίες Ελλήνων αθλητών:* 


*Πέτρος Κανιώτης* ​, αθλητής του *Θανάση Υφαντόπουλου ​ - Muscleclu*b​ -  11 ημέρες πρίν τον πρώτο του αγώνα στo Kύπελλο της WABBA International, δείχνει ''on fire''!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Xαρά Σταυρίδου,* 3 ημέρες πρίν το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB!

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολλοί θα έχουν παρατηρήσει στους αγώνες  έναν κύριο που έρχεται συνήθως με μια φωτογραφική ή μια κάμερα και παρακολουθεί.
Παρατηρώντας λίγο περισσότερο, από τις κινήσεις και τις χειρονομίες του, αντιλαμβάνεται κάποιος ότι είναι κωφάλαλος.  
Η αναφορά μου έχει να κάνει με τον *Μανώλη Ματζάκο*, ο οποίος είναι λάτρης του αθλήματος και μάλιστα αγωνίστηκε στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1970 σε αγώνες, όπως στο Μρ Aθήνα το 1975.
Πολύ συχνά τον συναντάμε στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου μιας και διατηρούν χρόνια φιλία σλλά και στις εκδηλώσεις του Bodybuilding.gr!
Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, σήμερα που είναι και η ονομαστική του γιορτή, κρίνουμε σκόπιμο να κάνουμε αυτή την αναφορά!
Χρόνια Πολλά κ. Μανώλη!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενημερωθήκαμε για τον χαμό του *Τζόνι Γιούσεφ* τις προοηγούμενες ημέρες από το περιβάλλον του και θα θέλαμε να εκφράσουμε ως Bodybuilding.gr τα συλληπητήρια μας.

Αθλητής που τον συναντήσαμε στις εγχώριες διοραγανώσεις στις αρχές τις δεκατίας του 2010.

O Tζόνι Γιούσεφ αγωνίστηκε για πρώτη φορά το 2012 .
Ο πρώτος του αγώνας ήταν το Mr Hellas της ΝAC όπου κατέλαβε την 4η θέση και  μερικές μέρες αργότερα στο Mr Hellas της WABBA βγαίνει 5ος στην κατηγορία Juniors.
Την επόμενη χρονιά, το 2013, εμφανώς βελτιωμένος, κερδίζει την 1η θέση πάλι στην κατηγορία Juniors  στο Mr Hellas της WABBA!
Tο 2014 στo Mr Hellas της WABBA στην Μεσαία κατηγορία κατατάχθηκε 3ος .
Ο Τζόνι εντάχθηκε στην ομάδα του Muscleclub
 Team  και με την βοήθεια του Θανάση Υφαντόπουλου έκανε μια δυνατή προετοιμασία το  2016 για το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ, όπου αγωνίστηκε στην κατηγορία -90 και βγήκε 5ος σε μια κατηγορία 12 ατόμων!

Οι αγωνιστικές του συμμετοχές
2012 NAC Mr Hellas  4η θέση
2012 WABBA Mr Hellas 5η θέση
2013 WABBA Mr Hellas Juniors 1η θέση
2014 WABBA Mr Hellas Μεσαία ΒΒ 3η θέση
2016 ΕΟΣΔ 29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα -90kg 5η θέση

Τζόνι Γιούσεφ R.I.P.+

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κριμα...νεος ανθρωπος :01. Sad: . Ο Θεος να τον αναπαυσει.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια για πολλά λόγια R.I.P

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Αυτα είναι τα άσχημα όταν ακούμε τετοια για νέους ανθρωπους που φεύγουν και μάλιστα αθλητες , Καλή ανάπαυση στο παλικάρι και μακάρι να μην ακούσουμε ξανα τετοιες δυσέρεστες ειδήσεις

----------


## 9george9

> Nαι Χρήστο, έπεσες μέσα, με μια μικρή παραλλαγή του ονόματος.
> Ειναι ο *Περικής Νετέλτσος* από την Θεσσαλονίκη, είχε το Gold's Gym, τωρα έχει το ΑΤΛΑΣ και ειναι προπονητής του Αλυμπάκη αλλά και άλλων αθλητών.
> Προπονητής παλαιάς κοπής, σκληροπυρηνικός, έχουν περάσει αρκετοί αθλητές από τα χέρια του!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120935


Συγγνωμη ρε παιδια  , αυτη η γυναικα στη φωτογραφια με τον κ . Νετελτσο ποια ειναι ? Τι γυναικα ειναι αυτη ? Ξερει κανεις ποια ειναι ?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πάρα πολύ γνωστη αθλήτρια φιτνες μοντελ της εποχής η *Marla Duncan*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μετα απο 30 χρονια ακριβως :01. Wink: ....Με τον Χρυσο Junior των 80 κ απ τα μεγαλυτερα ταλεντα που περασαν απ το Ελληνικο ΒΒing.
Κ Πρωταθλητη του 1991 . Εγραψε Ιστορια.
.....ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΤΣΙΒΙΛΗΣ

----------


## Polyneikos

Στα X-Treme Stores Kαισαριανής , σε μια πρόσφατη επίσκεψή μας συναντήσαμε τον *Νίκο Νικολάου*, αθλητή που γυμνάζεται με βάρη 45 χρόνια!


Γεννημένος τον Σεπτεμβριο του 1959 ξεκίνησε τον αθλητισμό από 15 χρονών στον κλασσικό αθλητισμό και συγκεκριμένα στο Άλμα επι κοντώ. 
Συνέχισε παράλληλα και με ενόργανο γυμναστική αλλά τελικά τον κέρδισαν τα βάρη . 
Στο ξεκίνημα του γνώρισε τον Mr Ελλάς 1979  Φραγκίσκο Μπατή τον οποίο θαύμασε πρωτίστως για το ήθος του σαν άνθρωπο και μετα σαν αθλητή καταξιωμένο και με τον οποίο διατηρεί μέχρι σήμερα άριστες σχέσεις.
Ενώ δεν συμμετείχε σε αγώνες bodybuilding παρόλα αυτά γυμνάζεται καθημερινά με ενέργεια νέου 18 χρονών!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Δεν θα μπορούσα να μην σχολιάσω αυτόν τον αθλητή που αν κατέβαινε σε αγώνες φορμαρισμένος θα ήταν άνετα πρωταθλητής , γιατι είναι πραγματικός αθλητής με υποδομή απο κλασικο αθλητισμό και σωματοδομή για ββερ , χωρίς αδύνατα σημεία και ολοκληρωμένος 
Κρίμα που δεν ασχολήθηκε αγωνιστικά με την Σωματική Διάπλαση γιατι είχε όλα τα προσόντα και δυνατότητες

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καποιες ωραιες ποζες που του πηγαιναν. Δεν ξερω αν γινοταν πρωταθλητης ...μεσα-τελος δεκαετιας 80'' πολυ ανεβασμενο το επιπεδο...αν συμμετειχε σε αγωνες ,παντως θα εκανε αισθητη τη παρουσια του.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Στούς αγώνες όμως ισχύει το εξής ρητό, "το Αγώι ξυπνάει τον αγωγιάτη" και αν κατέβαινε μια φορα σε αγώνες έστω και έτσι όπως είναι στις φωτο και κάνοντας μια ακτινογραφία των αγώνων και της θέσης που θα έπαιρνε κ διαπίστωνε οτι αυτοι πχ που τον κέρδισαν χωρίς να έχουν τα γεννετικά του , ήταν πιο μυώδης πιο σκληροί και περισσότερα κιλα , τότε θα επεδίωκε κι αυτος να είναι αντάξιος του ανταγωνισμού 
Γιατι άλλο να γυμνάζεσαι γιατι σ αρέσει και παρ όλα αυτα να είναι σε τετοια κατάσταση μη αγωνιστικός και άλλο να έχεις στόχο αγωνιστικό , εκεί τελειώνει η αγνή αγάπη για αθλητισμό  και σειρα παίρνει ο στόχος για  την Νίκη
Και μάλιστα έχει ασχοληθεί και με κλασικο αθλητισμό απο μικρή ηλικία , άρα ο άνθρωπος ηταν αθλητής αγωνιστικός σε άλλο άθλημα και απορώ πως δεν πήρε κάποια στιγμη την απόφαση να αγωνιστει και στο ΒΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραία σωματική διάπλαση και αρμονική ο Νίκος Νικολάου που αγαπά την προπόνηση, χωρίς να υπήρξαν οι αγώνες κίνητρο ή αυτοσκοπός.
Όπως ανέφερε  χαρακτηριστικά σε μια συζήτηση "Εύχομαι όσο θα ζω να γυμνάζομαι με την ίδια διάθεση".  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συναντήσαμε τον *Παναγιώτη Σιώτη* στο κατάστημα αθλητικών ειδών ΈΝΤΑΣΗ που βρίσκεται στον Κορυδαλλό και μας ενημέρωσε για τα σχέδια του, καθώς στο παρόν διάστημα δίνει βάρος στην προπονητική αθλητών/αθλητριών και γενικότερα αθλούμενων.
Μαζί του μια  νέα αθλήτρια, η *Πέννυ Πασχάλη*  με την οποία ο Παναγιώτης έχει βάλει ένα πλάνο αγώνων για την περίοδο Νοεμβρίου/2022, για την κατηγορία Figure, κάνοντας τα πρώτα της αγωνιστικά βήματα!

----------

